#ubuntu-community-team 2010-10-04
<doctormo> Heh XKCD t-shirt on QI this week :-)
<paultag> jussi, are you here, perchance?
<paultag> jussi, I could use an IRC Council Member, right quick
<paultag> I know nhandler is asleep
<paultag> Grr. Well, jussi, nhandler -- #ubuntu-california is having trouble with their IRC logs being public ( as seen in their /topic: PLEASE NOTE: contrary to prior policy, logs of this channel will soon be kept and made available publically and permanently. ) -- can one of you set them straight?
<kim0> morning o/
<dpm> good morning everyone!
<dpm> hey kim0 :)
<kim0> dpm: howdy :)
<dpm> only 6 days to release!
<dpm> \o/
<kim0> indeed yaay
<czajkowski> aloha
<dpm> morning czajkowski
<dpm> hey czajkowski, when do you start your new job? Or have you already?
<czajkowski> novemmber when I come back from UDS
<czajkowski> I move over to the UK then
<dpm> wow
<dpm> anyway, congrats!
<czajkowski> thanks
<czajkowski> looking forward to it
<dpm> :)
<jussi> paultag: 2 things. first, you dont have a logbot, therefore you dont have public logs. :)
<czajkowski> jussi: oh you missed the all out crazyness
<czajkowski> jussi: let me invite you to the channel
<czajkowski> *sigh*I went to bed at 4am and woke up to crazy shite
<czajkowski> grrrrrrr
<jussi> paultag: second, #ubuntu-california should be #ubuntu-us-ca (as per https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelNaming )- perhaps consider forwarding to this.
<dholbach> good morning
<czajkowski> jussi: that is the least of our problems with that team
<dpm> morning dholbach!
<czajkowski> dholbach: aloha
<jussi> czajkowski: no reason why we shouldnt fix it though :)
<dholbach> hey dpm, hey czajkowski
<czajkowski> jussi: I'd rather se some of the other stuff done first
<czajkowski> they're recluctant to change
<dholbach> hola randa
<randa> hi dholbach
<nigelb> morning folks
<duanedesign> morning all
<AlanBell> anyone running lucid with an american keyboard layout?
<popey> heh
<popey> I know where this is going
<AlanBell> indeed :)
 * popey pokes jcastro with a stick
<jussi> not I says the jussi
<jussi> oh and Hai AlanBell!
<popey> actually, jussi you might be useful
<popey> you using KDE and a .fi kb layout?
<jussi> oh dear
<jussi> yes
<popey> do you have a combined PrtSc and SysRq key on your keyboard?
<jussi> yes
<popey> great!
<duanedesign> hey jussi. get your netbook image downloaded?
<jussi> duanedesign: no
<popey> what does KDE do if you just press PrtSc on its own?
<jussi> popey: brings up ksnapshot
<popey> great!
<popey> last question..
<popey> What does ALT+PrScr do?
<popey> (lies about last question)
<AlanBell> jussi: this on Lucid?
<jussi> alt+prtscr = nothing, altgr + prtscr = ksnapshot. yes, lucid
<popey> in the maze of kde config screens is there an option to set that (stupid question, of course there is)
<popey> ?
<jussi> maze? lol, but yes, Im sure there is... let me look
<popey> Time passes..
<popey> You have been eaten by a cashew!
<jussi> yep
<jussi> there is, I was going to get a scrreenie, but you got impatient
<popey> when you do altgr + prtscr do you get a full desktop screenshot?
<popey> or just a window?
<jussi> full desktop
<popey> ok, thanks
<popey> end of test
<popey> You have passed!
<jussi> wait a sec
<popey> Congratulations, you are a KDE user.
<jussi> 1 more peice of useful info
<AlanBell> still want alt+prtscr on an American Gnome Lucid
<jussi> Im using the backported packages with same kde as maverick
<popey> AlanBell: live cd?
<popey> ah
<AlanBell> popey: this is going to end up being "it works on Windows . . ."
<popey> it worked for years on gnome too
<popey> only now I stupidly filed a bug about it, is it going to get broken
<AlanBell> indeed
<jussi> what is "it"?
<popey> bug 642792
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 642792 in metacity (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 2 other projects) "ALT+PrtSc not recognised: breaks built-in screenshot function (affects: 10) (dups: 2) (heat: 64)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/642792
<AlanBell> alt+prtscr *always* did a screen capture of the currenly active window
<AlanBell> does it on windows and works exactly the same on Ubuntu
<AlanBell> in Maverick it got broken
<AlanBell> "If Alt+PrintScreen triggers a screenshot, that's indeed a bug." is the last comment on the bug
<jussi> hehe
<jussi> I just tried to make a shortcut to do it, got: "The key you just pressed is not supported by Qt" - perhaps its got to do with reisub ?
<AlanBell> well yes, but it always used to work
<jussi> AlanBell: popey. ok. let me know if you need me to test something else
<popey> thanks!
<jussi> popey: jfyi, Im currently working on that wbchat bug - looking at a way of doing it without the second channel.
<jussi> Makes it hugely more user friendly.
<jussi> popey: BTW, did you actually file the bug?
<popey> jussi: no!
<czajkowski> popey: has a very long to do list
<popey> i cant even remember what the bug was now
<popey> oh, i got dumped in the proxy channel with odd instructins wasnt it?
<czajkowski> really wish linkedin requests fro ubuntu folks came with a irc nick
<czajkowski> otherwise I've no flipping idea who they are :(
<jussi> popey: yeah that one. Im on it in anycase
<popey> cool
<popey> czajkowski: i generally reject most linkedin requests from ubuntu people because I haven't worked with them
<czajkowski> smart
<jussi> popey: me also
 * popey farts on webupd8.org
<popey> the people who run that are clearly imbeciles
<popey> http://www.webupd8.org/2010/05/how-to-upgrade-to-ubuntu-1010-maverick.html  is mental
<czajkowski> grin
<popey> seriously
<czajkowski> oh I don't doubt you, I am grinning at the way you sum it up so perfectly
<popey> it recommands a search/replace of sources.list, then a dist-upgrade, _then_ (for good measure) an update-manager -d
<popey> crackpots, utter crackpots
<czajkowski> and someone will read that
<czajkowski> and think it's true
<jcastro> popey: looking for me?
<popey> uhm, ooh, yes!
<popey> jcastro: do you have a USA layout keyboard, running Ubuntu 10.04 perchance?
<vish> hrm, whats that smell!
<popey> Prunes!
<paultag> jussi, can you please say that to them?
<paultag> jussi, those are the two things czajkowski and I ( and the loco council ) are trying to change
<czajkowski> paultag: invite jussi to channel
<paultag> czajkowski, yes ma'am :)
<jcastro> popey: not handy
<jcastro> upstairs I do
<vish> popey: USA layout here..
<popey> vish: 10.04?
<popey> jcastro: its a very quick and easy test
<vish> popey: oh gah! missed that part :s  nope 10.10
<popey> basically can someone running 10.04 with USA keyboard layout please check that their PrtScrn key is also their SysRq key, and _if_ it is, logon to 10.04 GNOME based Ubuntu and press Alt+PrtScrn and tell us what happens.
<nigelb> hrm, no sysRq on this keyboard
<popey> nigelb: USA Keyboard layout?
<nigelb> but al+Prnt screen gives me screenshot :p
<vish> popey: it used to work on 10.04 i know for sure, since i used it :)
<nigelb> popey: supposed to be
<popey> nigelb: 10.04?
<nigelb> yup!
<popey> Great!
<popey> so it's not specific to GB keyboard layout
<popey> bug 642792
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 642792 in metacity (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 2 other projects) "ALT+PrtSc not recognised: breaks built-in screenshot function (affects: 13) (dups: 2) (heat: 78)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/642792
<nigelb> \o/
<popey> ah, one minute
<popey> nigelb: do you get a full desktop screenshot or window?
<nigelb> Window
<popey> WIN!
<vish> oh! i have the earlier lucid kernel too..
<nigelb> I just installed chromium.  It feels dirty and *too much* space!
<popey> if you woudln't mind leaving a comment that you're on 10.04, USA keyboard layout and Alt+PrScr does indeed take a screenshot, so this is not limited to GB keyboard layout as suggested by martin pitt in comment #16
<nigelb> will do :)
<duanedesign> popey: i remember nhandler complaining of this bug the other day
<vish> doctormo: not cool!
<AlanBell> excellent, I feared that alt+prtscr was going to be a regression for en_GB only
<nigelb> wait, isn't it?
<nigelb> I mean, it works okay on usa keyboards (as it just did for me)
<nigelb> popey: ^^
<AlanBell> yeah, works on GB keyboards in *lucid*
<nigelb> oh, not in mav?
<nigelb> Ah!
<AlanBell> broken in maverick
<popey> feel free to test in maverick :)
<vish> nigelb: maverick bug
 * nigelb comments
<nigelb> ok, so I have to say it was tested in lucid
 * nigelb clisks
<nigelb> *clicks* GOSH
<nigelb> popey: done
 * JFo gives nigelb some coffee
<vish> nigelb: yea you say that and i say.. it doesnt work for me on USA layout on maverick ;)
<nigelb> vish: win! :)
<JFo> sad part is, from the kernel side, it is behaving as we expect
<vish> nigelb: we need to tag team to rustle JFo into giving us a win ;p
<JFo> :-/
 * nigelb hugs JFo 
 * JFo hugs nige
<JFo> sigh
<nigelb> vish: weren't you planning on locking JFo in a room till he fixed your kernel
<JFo> tab fail
 * nigelb hads JFo half the coffee :p
<JFo> lol
<JFo> thx :-)
<nigelb> looks like you need it more than me
 * nigelb is just fidgety at end of day
<nigelb> also, rain experiment success today
<nigelb> I wore shoes and it rains.  Sigh.
<AlanBell> argh, it was a totally intentional breakage (or fixage depending on point of view) in the kernel
<AlanBell> we have been using a leaking scancode
<nigelb> JFo: ^^ so that's what behaving as we expect means :D
<AlanBell> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git?p=ubuntu/ubuntu-maverick.git;a=commitdiff;h=97f5f0cd8cd0a05449cbb77d1e6f02e026875802
<AlanBell> as per the comments on the git commit
<nigelb> Right.  Now we know.
<nigelb> :/
<nigelb> Do you have proof (or a patch) which would actually identify this as a
<nigelb> kernel change? That would be helpful to actually understand what's
<nigelb> going on here.
<nigelb> NOW WE DO! :p
<AlanBell> what harm were the leaky sysrq scancodes doing!
<nigelb> lol
<popey> a bad analogy is like a leaky scancode
<nigelb> hahaha
<JFo> AlanBell, no, we expect something else to trap Alt-PrtScr
<JFo> what we look for is SysRq
<JFo> but that is normally a Fn-SysRq
<JFo> at least that is what I am told
<nigelb> exactly!
<JFo> shrug*
<popey> well, might be on laptops
<popey> not on desktops
<JFo> yes, but we expect them to come different ways
<AlanBell> I always thought ctrl+alt+prtscr was sysrq
<JFo> it won't always be Alt for example
<JFo> AlanBell, not always
<popey> ahh
 * JFo digs for some reference...
<AlanBell> JFo: is there a reason from the kernel point of view that alt+prtscr shouldn't be passed through to userspace?
<JFo> yes, kernel doesn't handle printscreen to my knowledge... again, we are relying on my memory of what was discussed about this bug the other day :)
<JFo> and I had a massive headache at the time
<JFo> but if I remember
<JFo> there isn't really a reason for us to look for it
<JFo> as printscreen is a userspace (usually) command
<JFo> but I could just be misrepresenting what was said
<JFo> so don't take me as definitive
<AlanBell> was it discussed in -kernel?
 * JFo continues digging for the reference
<JFo> AlanBell, I believe so, yes
<AlanBell> any idea what day?
<JFo> would have been last week right popey?
<JFo> hmmm, not sure. My headache lasted from Wednesday to Sunday
<popey> :)
<JFo> so things are a blur
<popey> yeah
<AlanBell> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2010/09/21/%23ubuntu-kernel.html#t18:54
<AlanBell> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2010/09/29/%23ubuntu-kernel.html#t14:27
<AlanBell> actual discussion
<nigelb> AlanBell: poke? could you provide a bit of moderator assistance with something?
<AlanBell> possibly
 * nigelb pms
<JFo> yep, told you I was probably misrepresenting the conversation :)
<JFo> so now that I read that, I rememer
<JFo> remember*
 * popey hugs jcastro 
<jcastro> jaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyy ffffffffffoooooooooooooooooo
 * JFo hides
<jcastro> I saw a guy on TV that looks like jfo
<JFo> hah, really?
<jcastro> and I was like "man, JFo"
<jcastro> yeah
<JFo> ruggedly handsome... nice hair
<JFo> fat
<jcastro> ever watch deadwood?
<JFo> just sayin'
<JFo> jcastro, yep
<jcastro> the bouncer on deadwood
<JFo> Al Swearingen is my hero ;-)
<popey> JFo: dude, you're not fat!
<popey> you're "festively plump"
<JFo> ah, yeah! I remember him
<jcastro> haha yeah, I haven't seen it in a while, I watched the first part of one
<JFo> popey, I'm right jolly
<popey> someone uploaded a video of me filmed in 16:9 then accidentially squashed to 4:3. It makes me look much thinner.
<jcastro> hahaha
<JFo> oooh, now there's an idea
 * JFo has all of his 'historical footage' changed
<popey> anyone here use gwibber?
<czajkowski> yes
<czajkowski> me
 * popey adds czajkowski to his list
 * akgraner <3's gwibber
<JFo> akgraner == crackhead
<czajkowski> popey: is this a good list or a bad list...
<akgraner> JFo, :-P
<JFo> :)
 * JFo tests out his Lil Jon loops
<akgraner> JFo, I hate you!!!
<JFo> dude, these are cool
<akgraner> (but in the best way possible!)
<JFo> WHAT?!
<JFo> YEAH!!
<akgraner> Just when I thought that stupid song would be forgotten Pete set is as his ring tone
<JFo> hahahahahaha
<JFo> that is awesome
<akgraner> no it's not
<JFo> I just bought 68 Lil Jon vocal samples
<JFo> I can make any song a Lil Jon remix
 * akgraner rolls my eyes
<nigelb> akgraner: heh
<AlanBell> on my laptop fn+prtscr doesn't do sysrq
<AlanBell> it just picks it up as prtscr and does a full screen screenshot
<highvoltage> AlanBell: :(
<akgraner> czajkowski, I was editing the wiki when you saved it - did it not tell you I was in it - the UDS-N one?
<czajkowski> nope
<akgraner> grrrrr
<czajkowski> perhaps you were editing it when I was :)
<akgraner> It didn't tell me anyone was in it either
<Pendulum> maybe you both hit edit at the same time?
<akgraner> no worries - just was wondering  - I'm in there now
<JFo> you both suck equally
<JFo> :-D
<JFo> just sayin'
 * nigelb ^ 5 JFo 
<czajkowski> JFo: I will smack you :)
<JFo> I ain't skeered
<nigelb> that is one fight I'd like to see :p
<nigelb> czajkowski vs JFo :p
 * JFo wins because I would cry
<czajkowski> lol
<JFo> :)
<nigelb> she might smash you to pulp too :D
<JFo> :-(
<czajkowski> nigelb: oi oi I'm not that violent
 * nigelb notes the *that* modifier :p
<dholbach> james_w, thanks
<nigelb> LOL
<czajkowski> plus JFo doesn't fill my ibox up with emails
<czajkowski> always a bonus
<james_w> dholbach: np
<nigelb> czajkowski: valid point indeed.
<JFo> that is because you aren't subscribed to kernel bugs
<JFo> otherwise I'd be dead already
<czajkowski> and clearly Ted gould isn't up yet my inbox hasn't been hammered by him today
<dholbach> hey jono, hey jcastro
<jcastro> hi dholbach
<jcastro> ok, can I get a hand finding people for openweek?
<akgraner> jcastro, there are still 10 slots open for open week -
<jcastro> people are being lame
<jcastro> yes, I was just going to bring that up.
<jcastro> let me reping devel
<akgraner> I haven't back form the managers I sent the email to last week
<jcastro> well
<jcastro> I was hoping for more non-developer participation
<akgraner> I know but I thought that could volunteer someone from their teams for QA's if nothing else
<nigelb> akgraner: lets give it a more thorough look
<nigelb> I'm sure we can bag more people
<nigelb> work has finally released that rope they had around my neck
<jcastro> I will send a plea to the lists now.
<jcastro> then I will kill people
<jcastro> (with love I mean)
<nigelb> right, we know.
<akgraner> jcastro, hehe
<duanedesign> jcastro: i am trying to settle on a topic. would a session on screencast and the screencast team be appropriate?
<nigelb> duanedesign: You can start off on how to use it, and then say how people can help
<Technoviking> jcastro: Supermirco has (or use to) a home raid enclousure with 5 drive bays and a mini ATX motherboard with Linux supported raid
<jcastro> duanedesign: that would be awesome
<jcastro> just a general "how to do screencasts"
<Technoviking> jcastro: can't remember the model off the top of my head
<duanedesign> nigelb: jcastro sounds good
<Technoviking> jcastro: But I would just buy a drobo, unless you want to build one, the drobo is not as Linux friendly, but is more spouce safe if it has problems
 * popey stabs his drobo
<popey> frequently
<jcastro> I wanted to get a drobo
<popey> dont
<jcastro> but they appear to be slow
<jcastro> right
<popey> they are
<jcastro> every drobo owner is like "don't"
<popey> the _single_ thing that drobo has for it is that it automagically expands/contracts when disks are inserted
<popey> i have actually shrunk mine down by yanking one disk out at a time
<popey> its down to two x 500GB disks now
<jcastro> to make it faster?
<popey> nah, to make me use it less
<popey> i dont trust it
<jcastro> hah
<jcastro> nice
<popey> and i wanted the 500G disks out of it
<JFo> I have 4 2Tb disks in my desktop now
<Technoviking> Here is the Supermicro in the mini-tower http://www.supermicro.com/products/system/tower/5035/SYS-5035L-I.cfm, Can only handle four drive so only RAID 0,1,5 no 6 or 10
<akgraner> jcastro, priceless - "the overwhelming goodness of the community" :-)
<jcastro> what I really want to say is "why does everyone suck!"
<jcastro> but I put that part of my personality away, hahah
<jcastro> j/k
<duanedesign> :D
<JFo> never hide who you are jcastro :)
<jcastro> I feel like daniel today
<jcastro> either hugging something to death or being angry
<jcastro> :p
<nigelb> jcastro: dholbach syndrome?
<jcastro> symptoms include: desire to hug inanimate objects
<Technoviking> popey: been resisting the urge to say the some articles on omgubuntu can also be crackful and dangerous also :)
<popey> heh
<jcastro> random vegetarianism
 * popey resists the urge to mention the forums ;)
<nigelb> jcastro: and taking vactions to places starting with "I"
<Technoviking> popey: sorry, that horse is dead:)
<popey> heh
 * popey puts the elephant gun away
<jussi> jcastro: go hug a tree :D
<Technoviking> I have decided what make the forums great compared to the wiki or stackexchange is that Google (and the other search)  have an easy time index it
<Technoviking> I would really like to see the wiki or stackexchange show up higher (or it all) in Google searches
<jono> kim0, can you give me a min, and then lets do the call?
<kim0> jono: tyt
<czajkowski> Technoviking: valid point
<jcastro> Technoviking: it will once the proper domain is in place, SE has sick google juice
<jcastro> though, 6 years vs. 60 days of indexed content
<Technoviking> jcastro: the forum will probably have to restart with a new index after we upgrade to vB4.
<Technoviking> anyone else getting a flood of messages from ubuntu-devel?
<jcastro> Technoviking: that would be good I think
<popey> yeah, approvals Technoviking
<popey> sorry, moderated messages I mean
<jcastro> sometimes I find an old thread in google that should be buried
<nigelb> popey: I love your reply to the ubuntu fonts ffe :)
<Technoviking> we will hopeful be adding an "Helpful Answer" plugin, to help rate forum posts in vB4
<nigelb> and someday we'll put 301 redirect to stackexchange.
 * nigelb runs.  Fast.
<nigelb> j/k :)
<Technoviking> nigelb: sigh
 * nigelb hugs Technoviking :)
<Technoviking> nigelb: stackexchange is new and shiny, and a great tool, but don't throw away the forums just yet;)
<czajkowski> jcastro: has it ever been brought up that having open week the week after release is just not a good time ? Many people are shattered after the previous few weeks of work and that is their unwind sleep week ?
<JFo> heh, I seem to recall asking that same question
<nigelb> Technoviking: I was kidding.  I don't like either.
<akgraner> czajkowski, yep several times
<jcastro> czajkowski: we put it there on purpose to get the buzz for release
<nigelb> but open week isn't for developers
<jcastro> ^^^
<nigelb> its more for newcomers
<paultag> hey doctormo, wake up :)
<Pendulum> nigelb: yeah, but it makes it harder to find people to teach
<nigelb> and the presentations are supposed to turn the release interest into contribution interest
<nigelb> (that's how I started contributing to Ubuntu :D)
<paultag> nigelb, OI! You started with the UBT and don't forget it
<czajkowski> nigelb: true, but you neeed non newbiews to give the talks
<paultag> Be back in a sec
<jcastro> Pendulum: we can't find contributors because people are being lazy, not because of the time. :p
<nigelb> paultag: yes, but to the wider community, after an UOW
<czajkowski> jcastro: but how does that get buzz for the release? it happens after the release or am I being thick and missing something
<jcastro> ok lazy is a strong word
<akgraner> So what about "so you want to contribute - how to find your place in the community"
<paultag> doctormo, pop by ubuntustudio-devel, I'm talking with scott-work about the ubuntu studio website. I've just volunteered you
<paultag> doctormo, <1
<paultag> <3 *
<nigelb> czajkowski: non newbies yes, and not necessarily devs either)
<paultag> nigelb, brb :)
<jcastro> the idea is "ooh I got a shiny new OS, what can I do with it? Oh, a week of sessions? Awesome!"
<nigelb> exactly!
<nigelb> akgraner: good one!
<czajkowski> jcastro: I think in the first week a newbie isn't going to be going onto IRC is my issue
<nigelb> paultag / duanedesign: somone should talk about bt
<czajkowski> at least that's how I see it
<Pendulum> akgraner: I like it
<nigelb> but there are people who do
<czajkowski> I don't think open week hapening when it currently is is benefitting to the community.
<nigelb> I've seen lots of people from my loco coming into UOW
<akgraner> Ok who wants to teach it?
 * nigelb suggests akgraner or jcastro :p
 * Pendulum suggests czajkowski 
<akgraner> highvoltage, don't you all want to do an Edubuntu one?
<jcastro> yeah but we're /always/ running sessions
<jcastro> I was hoping for other people to pile in
<jcastro> get new blood, etc.
<akgraner> czajkowski, you're doing the LoCo one right?
<Pendulum> I'd offer, but I'm not around most of the week :-/
<czajkowski> akgraner: I am but can do 2 if you need
<sense> good afternoon
<nigelb> jcastro: ack, agreed
<czajkowski> akgraner: am free all next week when not showing pleia2 around Dublin
 * nigelb goes looking for new blood
<akgraner> cool
<czajkowski> akgraner: if you want slot me in for a thursday session
<nigelb> jletbeter needs convincing, so anyone upto it, feel free to help her put something together :)
<akgraner> czajkowski, ok - thanks :-)
<jcastro> I have no doubt we could fill it up with people in this room in no time, but like, I want to give other people the chance to be awesome
<akgraner> czajkowski, is today your birthday?
<JFo> jcastro, am I wrong in my thinking that UOW is supposed to be geared toward a "What's cool in the release" sort of deal?
<czajkowski> akgraner: yesterday
<czajkowski> :)
<akgraner> ahh - I wasn't online yesterday - so happy belated birthday!!
<nigelb> czajkowski: HAPPY BIRTHDAY! (BELATED)
<czajkowski> Thanks  :)
 * nigelb demands photos of the party or the bottle :p
<jcastro> JFo: it used to be more dev related, but I'm trying to make it more useful for end users
<akgraner> JFo, that and now that you are a user here's how and where you can contribute
<jcastro> so yeah, if you want to do "awesome new bling in your kernel" you can do that
<JFo> cool
<JFo> I was making sure
<czajkowski> jcastro: how about your mini triage summit
<czajkowski> like how to log a bug
<JFo> me brain don't want to remember things like it used to
<AlanBell> if anyone uses wiki.ubuntu.com you might want to go to your user preferences and change the theme to "light"
<czajkowski> as week 1 of any release there are gonna be bugs or issues and folks may need to report them
<nigelb> JFo: "What to do when that $foo doesn't work on Ubuntu"
<AlanBell> then file bugs against it tagged with light-wiki https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website/+bugs?field.tag=light-wiki
<AlanBell> because on October 13th that theme is going live
<Pendulum> JFo: jcastro: I think there needs to be a session called "Awesome New Bling in your Kernel" ;-)
<czajkowski> oh the loco council images are evil in light :(
<JFo> Pendulum, :)
<czajkowski> we need some sort of image...
<jcastro> Pendulum: I know right!
<jcastro> AlanBell: that looks great!
<jcastro> I wish the wiki was faster. :(
<akgraner> JFo, what day can I add you?
<JFo> the team would want to call it, "Stuff we wish folks didn't know about yet" :-D
<AlanBell> new kernel, now with added sysrq awesomeness \o/
<JFo> AlanBell, heh
<jcastro> "we now have a direct SMS link from your sysrq key to JFo"
<JFo> gah!
<nigelb> lol
 * JFo bribes ogasawara to disable
<AlanBell> jcastro: I am working on being allowed to help make the wiki faster
<jcastro> dang, we'll have to redo our headers to match the new theme
<AlanBell> fixed width wiki ftl in my opinion
<jcastro> but it looks ssoooooooooo nice
<jcastro> I agree
<jcastro> but whatever
<jcastro> anything is better than what we have now
<AlanBell> and table borders are so last week it seems
<Pendulum> AlanBell: I agree about fixed width :-/
<AlanBell> https://lists.canonical.com/archives/ubuntu-website/2010-October/thread.html
<nigelb> fixed widths are evil though pretty
<sense> OMG! With that new theme we know have to redo all the table headers and backgrounds on the wiki! We should have had options to theme this using the wiki theme right from the start, this is going to be a lot of work!
<AlanBell> sense: it has been there for quite some time
<czajkowski> aye
<AlanBell> but yes, there are issues with it, hence me asking for people to test it and file bugs, read the thread
 * sense reads the thread
<sense> Lets see what will happen after 13 October!
<jcastro> man
<jcastro> mpt made my Monday
<jcastro> is 16518 words long.
<jcastro> Even the "Basic Packaging" section alone is longer than the US
<jcastro> Declaration of Independence, and the original US Constitution, combined
<AlanBell> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuAppDeveloperWeek think that looks better without borders?
<sense> AlanBell: Doesn't look too bad.
<sense> It looks clean and is still understandable.
<czajkowski> AlanBell: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoCouncil/ in light theme
<akgraner> no borders looks weird to me
<czajkowski> all or the borders are broken
<czajkowski> looks awful
<doctormo> akgraner: Did you want someone to do a "How to make posters in inkscape" for open week?
<akgraner> I did
<akgraner> are you up for it?
<doctormo> akgraner: yes
<akgraner> what is a good time and day? - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek
<doctormo> akgraner: I think Tues 16:00 UTC?
<akgraner> ok thanks!
<AlanBell> czajkowski: yeah, got it, broken images
<AlanBell> pretty rubbish images in the standard theme tbh
<czajkowski> true
<czajkowski> we need an image
<AlanBell> however that one is important as it gets used for  {*} https://wiki.ubuntu.com/htdocs/ubuntu/img/star_on.png
<czajkowski> but I've no clue after that
<AlanBell> don't quite get the point of those attachment icons
<czajkowski> AlanBell: I think they were just copied in from elsewhere when it was created
<AlanBell> aah, I see, they are missing attachments
<AlanBell> fixed, kinda
<AlanBell> and filed a bug for the circle of friends icon missin
<akgraner> UGH - UWN doesn't look so good with the new theme
<akgraner> is it just me or is it hard to read - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue212
<akgraner> when does this them go live - the 12th?
<akgraner> theme even
<AlanBell> 13th
<AlanBell> unlucky for some
<jussi> I get a nice kubuntu theme :D
<AlanBell> the kubuntu theme is OK and is somewhat resizeable even though it has a fixed maximum width
<dholbach> bye everyone - see you tomorrow
<dholbach> have a great rest of your day
<AlanBell> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website/+bugs?field.tag=light-wiki if anyone is in a bug confirming mood it would be nice if you could go through this lot
<czajkowski> pleia2: you rock
<czajkowski> oh no jono
<czajkowski> hmm
<jussi> popey: about?
<czajkowski> he's travelling home
<jussi> k
<czajkowski> AlanBell: in the light theme, where is the preferences gone ?
<highvoltage> akgraner: for when would that be? my schedule is really packed for the foreseeable future, but since it's just an hour I could probably do it if nothing else happens at the same time that can't be moved out
<highvoltage> (I hope that makes sense I have to leave now for an exam)
<dpm> czajkowski, it's at the top, next to the "Ubuntu Wiki" link, at the same level as the Search box
<czajkowski> dpm: ahhhhh where my name is
<czajkowski> dpm: thank you
<popey> jussi: ya
<dpm> yep (took me some time too :)
<czajkowski> dpm: because under the default theme it says preferences...
<czajkowski> so that's confusing and annoying
 * czajkowski hugs dpm 
 * dpm hugs czajkowski :) 
<dpm> In general, I like the new theme, but I find a couple of things very difficult to get used to: bullet points + indents gone on lists, borders gone on tables, markup gone on {{{ }}} enclosed text
<czajkowski> boarders on tables is a big issue I find
<czajkowski> making it really hard to read the pages.
 * popey hugs jussi 
<dpm> *nod*
 * jussi hugs popey back and reminds him to thank ljl for his hard work actually implementing it
<AlanBell> all the wiki issues are fixable, just a bit concerned about whether they will all end up as wontfix
 * dpm hugs akgraner :)
<akgraner> dpm, thanks - I can't believe I forgot to post that...  DOH!
<dpm> no worries, thanks for the great work on the interviews!
<jcastro> hey dpm
<jcastro> are we supposed to be making blueprints?
<jcastro> I am confused on our track
<dpm> jcastro, yes, I have an action from jono on our last call to start on the bp, but I haven't done it yet. I'll start tomorrow before our next call
<jcastro> I am confused on what the bp's are supposed to be about
<jcastro> is it situation normal and they just go in the project track?
<jcastro> or are we supposed to participate in other tracks?
<dpm> jcastro, oh, I see, we no longer have tracks but projects (or was it themes?) now, do we?
<dpm> my action was:
<czajkowski> jcastro: dpm is jono about ?
<jcastro> no he's on london time now
<dpm> * Create blueprints for all the objectives and target them at uds-n.
<czajkowski> jcastro: ahh ok thanks
<dpm> jcastro, but I don't know anything about where to schedule the sessions for them
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> no worries
<jcastro> ok
<dpm> k
<jcastro> we're certainly not naming the bp's "ubuntutheproject-n-blah"
<jcastro> so I was thinking
<jcastro> project-n-foo
<dpm> yeah, so the question is what $trackname in our old $trackname-n-$title naming scheme is now. I can ask jono in our call tomorrow, or I can ping him in the morning if he's about
<jcastro> it will be a theme
<jcastro> I sent a mail to -devel about it
<jcastro> and yet
<jcastro> foundations is going
<jcastro> foundations-n-
<jcastro> ok whatever, let's do community-n
<sense> By the way, what happened to the Sound Theme contest? I thought there was supposed to be one for Maverick, I've even seen some entries!
<jcastro> dunno
<sense> Would be a bit painful if it was forgotten twice.
<czajkowski> dpm: you're online late
<akgraner> cool I can put lines back under my sections in UWN :-)  whew
<dpm> czajkowski, yeah, dealing with some "I-really-really-had-to-answer-this-e-mail-long-ago" mail :)
<jcastro> dpm: we need some translation love for openweek
<sense> Teach people about the native-English-speaker-privilege!
<dpm> jcastro, in terms of more sessions, or translated sessions? I've added one, I can ask translators if they'd like to schedule some. If not, I'll add another one myself
<jcastro> dpm: sure, whatever you think is best
<jcastro> I wouldn't worry about the translated sessions, those seem to happen on their own
<jcastro> dpm: are we still doomed wrt. chromium translations?
<dpm> jcastro, ok, added another translations session: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek/Timetable
<dpm> jcastro: wrt chromium translations we are a little less doomed, but it still does not change the fact that translations cannot be included in language packs. fta has been doing some rocking work in making chromium translatable in LP, and upstream might even consider using that (for chromium, not for chrome).
<dpm>    https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/chromium-browser/translations
<dpm> The problem is that chromium use their own format for translations, and LP supports only gettext
<jcastro> why would someone invent their own?
<jcastro> you know what, don't answer that
<jcastro> I know better
<jcastro> heh
<paultag> platform independent...
<paultag> oh wait
<paultag> :P
<dpm> I know, I know...
<jcastro> what we need is to rewrite init
<paultag> jcastro, don't say that too loud
<doctormo> I've never seen such depth of discussion in the mailing lists about the UDS tracks before.
 * vish pokes doctormo , one last attempt.. ;p
<vish> doctormo: let me view your site..! :-D
<vish> gah.. they should have the discussion on -devel instead of all the moderation lags o.0
<vish> i mean, devel-discuss!
<jcastro> vish: we'd likely get demolished with noise
<vish> heh.. ;)
<vish> jcastro: i think you are happy since you are whitelisted now! ;p
<jcastro> I only post on that list when I have to
<jcastro> I'm basically finished now
<jcastro> except for my announcement on plenaries coming up
<vish> seems the weekend lags might be the major ones, mods seem quite fast at it during workdays..
<doctormo> vish: which site?
<vish> doctormo: doctormo.org .. i dont know what else you have stashed .. ;)
<doctormo> jcastro: Were you in charge of the free culture showcase prior to the design team?
<jcastro> yes
<vish> \o/
 * vish was right!
<doctormo> jcastro: Do you have a list of people who helped you and were contacts for various parts or was it all hands on?
<jcastro> there was a wiki page
<jcastro> and people added what they wanted
<jcastro> then the judges decided and made a short list for the CC to decide upon
<doctormo> jcastro: OK so it never included flickr before?
<sense> I'm off, sleep well everyone! :)
<jcastro> doctormo: no that was the wallpaper contest
<doctormo> jcastro: Was that the wallpaper contest this time too?
<jcastro> yes
<doctormo> jcastro: from this cycle it looks like http://www.flickr.com/groups/ubuntu-artwork/ was used for photographic entries to the showcase.
<jcastro> they've always done that
<doctormo> Was there some cross between the free culture showcase and the wallpaper context?
<jcastro> the FCS was an audio and video version of the wallpaper thing basically
<jcastro> they used other sites though
<jcastro> it's in the bp
<vish> http://design.canonical.com/2010/06/art-in-the-open/
<vish> http://design.canonical.com/2010/08/ubuntu-needs-a-new-sound-theme/
<jcastro> https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/design-m-wallpaper-competition
<vish> there are a few issues here, mainly is the lack of communication.. again ;)
<jcastro> what's the issue?
<vish> seems doctormo is trying to make the FCS and related more streamlined..
<doctormo> jcastro: The wiki page for the free culture showcase made it seem like the wallpapers, video and audio were all in the same boat. Same competition etc.
<vish>  Bug #643250
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 643250 in ubuntu-community "Ubuntu Free Culture Showcase Coimmunication problem (affects: 1) (heat: 9)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/643250
<jcastro> I thought they were, audio on soundcloud, video on vimeo, and the usual flickr one right?
<doctormo> This perhaps explains why the flickr results went off to the wallpaper package, the video and audio went off to the fcs and the deviantArt results got left in the lurch.
<jcastro> I didn't know there was a deviant art thing
<vish> jcastro: the deviant-art was for FCS
<vish> flickr for wallpaper
<jcastro> I don't recall that from the session?
<doctormo> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuFreeCultureShowcase <- see illustrative wallpaper.
<jcastro> I see that now
<jcastro> how did that get missed until now? they put the winners in like weeks ago didn't they?
<vish>  yeah, two FCS items were updated but nothing seems to have been officially announced..
<vish> doctormo: Michael worked on the sound one.. , the video ,i guess, had no other choices ;p
<jcastro> likely it was on ken's plate but he left the company
<doctormo> jcastro: I never knew it was separated out or that this new organisation wasn't more well known. :-/
<jcastro> ? It was in the session?
<vish> yup..
<vish> it was mostly ken's absence which hurt FCS this time..
<jcastro> yeah
<doctormo> The deviantArt -> ubuntu-artists group was ad-hoc, I can't say if the original plan included deviantArt, Ian made a new group and I moved in to suggest reducing duplication and took over that part of things from there.
<jcastro> we were behind on the wallpaper rotation thing too from the session, but other-ken bailed  us out on that one
<jcastro> https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/design-m-wallpaper-competition
<jcastro> there's a deviant art link in the spec
<jcastro> but it appears to be different
<jcastro>  - sound theme will run a separate timeline
<doctormo> Yes, that's the duplicate group.
<jcastro> ^^^ that seems to be the biggest problem
<vish> jcastro: yea, doctormo merged it into his group
<vish> the deviant art grp
<doctormo> 500 members almost ^-^
<doctormo> http://ubuntu-artists.deviantart.com/gallery/25667683
<doctormo> jcastro and vish: thanks for your info, I have a much clearer idea of what happened and why it failed to go right.
<jcastro> it failed because the person responsible went away
<vish> hehe!
<jcastro> is my conclusion
<jcastro> because we talked about all this at the session
<jcastro> and it was "going to be awesome"
<jcastro> vish: did we talk about an illustrative wallpaper?
<jcastro> I don't remember that at all
<vish> well very briefly, it was mostly to be based on those themes..
<vish> but the idea kept dripting away since we were having too much fun in the session ;p
<jcastro> I admit, I had one goal, get the FCS off our plate.
<jcastro> though I wasn't expecting the plate to get dropped at the end
<vish>  we were playing pass the ball, but the person having the ball dropped it and left ;p
<jcastro> yes
<jcastro> being clear that we passed the ball and he was in possession for quite some time
<jcastro> so like, it was a totally great pass and reception
<akgraner> dpm, Ubuntu Brazilian Portuguese Translation Team Interview sent..
<dpm> akgraner, awesome, thanks!
<jcastro> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek_ES/
<jcastro> YEAH!
<akgraner> sweet!
<AlanBell> popey: do you have a key with pause and break on it?
<popey> not on this particular machine
<popey> pause is on F12
<czajkowski> AlanBell: I do
<AlanBell> I do
<czajkowski> is right beside my PRTSC SYSRQ
<AlanBell> if I want to press pause I just press the button
<AlanBell> if I want to press break I do ctrl+break
<AlanBell> not alt+break
<AlanBell> thus to press alt+sysrq I would do ctrl+(prtscr/sysrq key)+alt
<AlanBell> I am a bit puzzled by reports from kernel people that they have been pressing alt+that key to get sysrq for the last 15 years
<czajkowski> nn folks
<AlanBell> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key#Magic_commands
<AlanBell> nn czajkowski
<popey> i have pasted that url and indeed the bit about gnome in the bug report
<AlanBell> so you have
#ubuntu-community-team 2010-10-05
<akgraner> jcastro, 4 open slots left
<nigelb> akgraner: are you in #ubuntu-bugs?
<nigelb> can you join for a minute and we'll make that 4  :D
<akgraner> sure
<akgraner> nigelb, ok I'm there
<nigelb> bah!
<nigelb> ohai, jcastro_ :)
<dinda> akgraner: jcastro:  I can help fill one of the open week slots
<nhandler> We need to get the UOW slots filled so we can really start recruiting for the first LoCo Day ;)
<akgraner> dinda awesome!!!
<dinda> akgraner: can do an Ubuntu in Education session
<akgraner> great what day do you want?
<dinda> akgraner: thursday 14 oct is fine
<akgraner> ok adding it
<akgraner> dinda, added Thursday 1700 UTC
<akgraner> THANK YOU!!!
<dinda> akgraner: no problem
<nigelb> akgraner: small surprises do happen in life :)
<nigelb> that was fun :)
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> hola dpm
<dpm> hey dholbach :)
<dpm> good morning everyone!
<nigelb> morning dholbach, dpm, ara :)
<dholbach> hi nigelb
<dpm> good morning nigelb!
<ara> hey nigelb, dpm
<dpm> buenos días ara :)
<jussi> Mortning all. welcome to this fine tuesday!
<nigelb> Morning jussi :)
<nigelb> Hows everyone today? :)
<jussi> IM well, and well rested. you?
<nigelb> A good warm day, I hope it doesn't rain today
<kim0_> morning folks
<dpm> good morning jussi, morning kim0_
<nigelb> morning kim0 :)
<dpm> hey kim0, welcome back :)
<kim0> nigelb: morning man :)
<kim0> dpm: hehe had to bounce yeah
<kim0> dholbach: morningo
<dholbach> heya kim0
<dholbach> ara, is http://hall-of-fame.ubuntu.com/ alright?
<dholbach> ara, http://stats.qa.ubuntu.com/files/hallfame.txt seems to be empty which is a bit weird, no? aren't people testing? :)
<dholbach> ara, let's chat later, I just noticed I need to rush off to the dentist
<dholbach> see you
<ara> dholbach, ok, talk to you later. That data is OK, I'll explain you when you're back
<duanedesign> morning all
<nigelb> duanedesign: ping
<nigelb> morning :)
<nigelb> hey, does anyone in the Bt want to talk about BT per se?
<nigelb> I'm thinking perhaps cprofitt
<nigelb> (this is for UOW)
<nigelb> we have like 4 more slots I think
<duanedesign> nigelb: i thought about it...
<duanedesign> nigelb: but we are working on a lot of restructuring of the focus groups and the membership process
<nigelb> duanedesign: ah! ok :)
<duanedesign> nigelb: thank you though!
<duanedesign> nigelb: i see we both retweeted 'the os doesn't matter' :)
<czajkowski> Aloha
<AlanBell> you know I have been banging on for ages about the lack of a partner mailing list
<AlanBell> turns out there is one already, and I have been automatically subscribed to it for years.
<AlanBell> https://lists.canonical.com/mailman/private/partners/
<AlanBell> someone sent a mail to it today for the first time since February 2009
<czajkowski> hah
<duanedesign> morning AlanBell czajkowski
<czajkowski> duanedesign: howdy
<nigelb> czajkowski: morning :)
<nigelb> AlanBell: hahaha
<nigelb> duanedesign: heh, we have similar interests :)
<nigelb> duanedesign: did you see mdz's tweet about american education not teaching programming?
<czajkowski> well that was from stormy
<czajkowski> mdz Rt'd it
<czajkowski> jono: Good morning
<nigelb> czajkowski: ah, yes, stormy :)
<nigelb> AlanBell: lists.canonical.com = lists.ubuntu.com?
<AlanBell> nope
<jono> hey czajkowski
<jono> :)
<jono> czajkowski, we should chat today
<nigelb> hey jono :)
<jono> while I am in a decent TZ
<AlanBell> hi jono, did you know https://lists.canonical.com/mailman/listinfo/partners existed?
<nigelb> haha
<jono> AlanBell, nope
<nigelb> jono: you're in asia? :p
<nigelb> (decent tz :D)
 * popey suspects he's in London
 * nigelb thinks so too
<czajkowski> jono: sounds like a plan :)
<popey> AlanBell: deja vu
<popey> Im sure we've talked before about how https://lists.canonical.com/mailman/listinfo redirects to show the ubuntu lists and not the canonical ones
<czajkowski> was this not brought up at a round table at last UDS ??
<jono> nigelb, lol
<popey> https://lists.canonical.com/mailman/admin
<AlanBell> czajkowski: it was, and there has been an rt request for partners@lists.ubuntu.com for *ages*
<popey> i suspect there's a lot of private lists
<AlanBell> the website list is on l.c.c which was a bit of a surprise
<nigelb> AlanBell: quoting from jorge "a lists.ubuntu.com takes 2 years!"
<czajkowski> jono: what time suits ?
<duanedesign> nigelb: hmm, didn;t see that tweet
<AlanBell> nigelb: and apparently requests for lists.canonical.com get provisioned in -3 years!
<nigelb> AlanBell: haha
<nigelb> oh, yay! India won the test match :)
<nigelb> suprising to see India related topics trending on twitter :p
<dholbach> ara, so what's the deal with the testing data? :)
<dholbach> hi jono
<ara> dholbach, hey
<ara> dholbach, the thing is that, for ISO testing, we collect the data from the active milestone, and right now the active milestone is Final Release, and we haven't started testing yet
<dholbach> ara, hmhmhm, I see - I wonder if there's a way to say "top testers of this week" or something
<jono> czajkowski, this afternoon please
<jono> dholbach, hey I have a meeting, can we talk in an hour or so?
<dholbach> jono, yes
<jono> dholbach, thanks
<czajkowski> jono: grand
<ara> dholbach, it does not make much sense for ISO testing, as we test from milestone to milestone
<dholbach> ara, hm, I'm not sure I understand
<ara> dholbach, the thing is that we don't test the isos on a weekly basis
<ara> just on a milestone basis
<dholbach> right
<dholbach> ara, do you think it would make sense to have the data presented in a form like "top testers of this week"
<dholbach> ara, or maybe "top testers of last milestone"
<dholbach> (to me it sounds like a "transform data we have and present it in a different way" problem)
<ara> dholbach, mmm, I prefer to have the data from the current milestone
<dholbach> in any case I'll leave that decision to you
<dholbach> ok
<ara> dholbach, if you want, next time, I won't reset the tracker until we have new data ;-)
<dholbach> sounds like a good and simple fix to me :)
<dholbach> so we can appreciate the good testing work a bit longer :-)
<ara> :)
<vish> nigelb: !!!
<vish> nigelb: check your mail!!!
<nigelb> vish: oh no
<nigelb> I hate it when he does that
<vish> nigelb: hehe! but this time its with a cherry on top ;)
<duanedesign> hello vish
<vish> duanedesign: hey …
<vish> duanedesign: nigelb just got a local as his student.. kinda rare phenomenon here ;)
<duanedesign> vish: was this for bug squad?
<vish> yup
<duanedesign> nice
<duanedesign> vish: heard from ddecator in awhile?
<vish> duanedesign: nope, last i heard he was been busy [with school?].. he hasnt yet returned.. :)
 * duanedesign nods
<dholbach> ara, done: http://hall-of-fame.ubuntu.com/ :)
<ara> dholbach, awesome!
 * ara hugs dholbach
 * dholbach hugs ara back
<dholbach> easier than I thought :-D
<ara> dholbach, are you planning in start rotating the featured contributor again? :D
<dholbach> ara, care to write up something? :-)
<ara> dholbach, no, no, I was just wondering :D
<dholbach> jono, I'm going out for lunch etc now, maybe we can chat in the afternoon
<matti> ;]
<nigelb> vish: now it hit me how rare that is
 * nigelb owes you.
<vish>  as soon as i saw where he was from! i just thought nigelb got a new LoCo member! :)
 * popey is making some indian food on thursday, might try making jalebi
<popey> not made it before
<popey> haven't had it since I was a kid
<popey> aaargh! so hungry now! :D
<vish> popey: jalebi is not food! its snack! ;)
<popey> i am thinking for dessert
<popey> for main course I'm doing ... http://www.1asianfoodrecipes.com/indian-recipes/indian-meat-chicken/recipes-braised-masala-leg-lamb-raan-pathani.php
<popey> that
 * nigelb had jalebi last night
<nigelb> There is a place near my house that serves it hot!
<popey> co-worker was telling me she's making loads of them for their temple at the weekend
<nigelb> its *very* yummy
<popey> she suggested having it with ice cream, which sounds yum
<nigelb> ice cream and jelabi => blasphemy
<popey> haha
<nigelb> ice cream and carrot halwa rocks
<popey> oooo, not had that for a long time
<vish> ice cream and hot jalebi *is* quit a famous combination
<vish> quite*
<nigelb> hot, maybe
<nigelb> but gulab jamun rocks better for that
<popey> yeah, would need to be hot
<popey> ooo
<nigelb> man, now I miss home :/
<popey> where do you live now?
 * AlanBell looks forward to UDS-O in India
<popey> oh yes!
<vish> jono: jcastro ^^
<vish> :D
<nigelb> popey: I'm in Bangalore, Home is kerala :)
<nigelb> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Angamaly => more precise
<vish>  dholbach would also prefer one here ;)
<nigelb> well, dholbach would want it in a city with "i"
<nigelb> :p
<akgraner> jono is there a release party in London on Sunday?
<nigelb> they'd all be sleeping!
<vish> nigelb: also, him being in college can/may help you grow a larger LoCo there..
<vish> his*
<nigelb> vish: \o/
<nigelb> I wish I could get the lug up and running
<nigelb> its starting to awaken slowly :)
<nigelb> akgraner: 07:51 < Riddell> nigelb: ok, put me down for "Kubuntu is awesome" at 16:00 on Monday
<akgraner> awesome!
<akgraner> adding it now :-)
<akgraner> 2 sessions to go
<nigelb> yay
 * nigelb hugs akgraner 
<nigelb> at least today has been full of win with that :)
<akgraner> yeppers
<akgraner> I wish it was full of win on everything I am working on today :-)
 * nigelb hugs akgraner some more :)
<akgraner> thanks! - I found out last night the Colorguard needs 21 uniforms cut out, fitted and sewn by thursday
<akgraner> UGH!
<akgraner> so we got them all cut out last night - now comes the fun part - and I don'
<akgraner> I don't set sleeves
<akgraner> so I'll work on the skirts - I mumbled something about auto-tab completing them  - no one got my joke :-(
<nigelb> THis is a public service announcement : akgraner is now a diehard geek
<akgraner> then I said something about heavy drinking after we were finished with them - the women who were preachers wives didn't think I was funny either
<akgraner> nigelb, yes I think I have been simulated  - the band room computers locked up and the I told their IT guys  - here's and Ubuntu CD I bet that will solve your problems - they didn't find that funny either...  I got oh so YOU use LINUX
<nigelb> LOL
<akgraner> dang it where did my 'a' go
<akgraner> stupid spellcheck
<akgraner> I was not making friends and influencing people last night that's for sure... - Oh well I am back in my comfort zone :-)  yay!!!
<akgraner> and once I finish up UWN this morning - I'll go back to learning git  - woo hoo!!! and finding two more people to fill those slots if htey haven't been filled before then  - anywho  - catch you all later ;-)
<nigelb> ciao :)
<dpm> dholbach, it seems you created quite a stir in the Persian translation community. I've been working with them lately and it seems the revival of the Persian translation effort is taking shape!
<kim0> witness the powers of dholbach
<dpm> \o/
<dpm> so, here's my proposal: whenever there is a team that needs help, we send a horseman to that particular country
<kim0> That might actually not be too bad :D
<dholbach> dpm, !خيلى خوب :-)
<dpm> dholbach, عالی!
 * dpm hopes he's not writing something stupid
 * kim0 has no idea
<czajkowski> oh that could be good idea :)
<czajkowski> developers get to go places so should ye :)
 * dholbach hugs dpm
<dpm> :-)
 * dpm hugs dholbach
<dholbach> checking who's in the loco wherever your travelling is generally a good idea :)
<czajkowski> yup I did that when I went to Canada
<czajkowski> worked out well
<cjohnston> jcastro_: confirming that we are still using the old track names when making blueprints instead of the new names?
<jcastro> cjohnston: I guess
<jcastro> we can always renamed them
<cjohnston> Ok.. That seems to be how they are being done, so I wasn't sure.. Thanks jcastro
<jcastro> yes I am confused on how existing tracks would fit into the new layout
<jcastro> but at least this way we can get them up on lp
<cjohnston> lol
<jcastro> ara: is there a page for new people and this test case QA thing?
<jcastro> I would like to help get the word out
<ara> jcastro: which test case thing? :)
<jcastro> ara: the thing with unit tests you're discussing in -desktop that sounds amazing but I must have missed it. :)
<ara> jcastro: ah! not unit tests, but functional tests. Yes, I wrote a blog post a couple of months ago: http://ubuntutesting.wordpress.com/2010/08/18/love-an-upstream-project-want-it-well-tested/
<jcastro> ah I remember this. Gotcha
<ara> jcastro: I need to rethink the testing information we have right now, and put it all together nicely in the new qa.ubuntu.com
<ara> it is one of the goals I have for next cycle
<jcastro> ok
<jcastro> I will tweet the wiki pages in the meantime
<jussi> btw, for all you who love craziness, if you missed it, #ubuntu-release-party has been opened...
<jcastro> ara: do you have a spec yet for n? I would like participate
<ara> jcastro, not yet, but I soon as I do, I will subscribe you
<jcastro> feel free to mark me essential!
<Pici> And for those that don't love craziness, we have #ubuntu-release-announce this time around.
<jcastro> heh
<nigelb> jussi: craziness ftw
<czajkowski> Pici: with channels like that being created next we'll have an OMGubuntu post on it's been released :p
<duanedesign> :)
<dholbach> thanks james_w :)
<james_w> np
<jono> dholbach, about ready for a call?
<dholbach> jono, yep
<dholbach> jono, mumble?
<jono> dholbach, yep, one sec
<dholbach> jono, please move me into the right mumble room :-P
<jono> coiol
<dholbach> I can't open the mumble window in unity :)
<jono> just escaping here
<jono> finally
<jono> :)
<jono> dholbach, sod it, let's do skype
<dholbach> jono, booting it
<jono> dholbach, cant hear you
<jono> dpm, call?
<dpm> jono, sure, mumble or skype?
<jono> dpm, let's do skype
<czajkowski> jono: you're on a roll
<jono> czajkowski, :)
<czajkowski> jono: what time are you slotting me in ;)
<jono> czajkowski, in about 15mins or so
<jono> after I am done with dpm
<czajkowski> lovely
<jono> czajkowski, all set?
<czajkowski> sure
<nigelb> akgraner, jcastro: SUCCESS!
<nigelb> All slots filled for UOW
<akgraner> YES!
<akgraner> woo hoo!
<akgraner> nigelb, what is the last session on Friday for
<nigelb> akgraner: hggdh agreed to do a sesion
<hggdh> akgraner: ping re by class
<nigelb> I'm in the wiki putting it in
<akgraner> nigelb, ahh ok I was about to log into it
<akgraner> hggdh, hey!  thanks for agreeing to facilitate a session
<hggdh> akgraner: sorry for the delay, things got a bit busy
<nigelb> hggdh: Plese do wake up by friday :p
<akgraner> hggdh, no worries - we all know that feeling :-)
<hggdh> heh
<nigelb> akgraner: I'm uot of the wiki now :)
<jcastro> \o/
<jcastro> ok, now it's time to get the word out!
<akgraner> ok I'll go in a tweak it with links to all the leaders
<hggdh> nigelb: I will put on two different alarms, one on each side of the bed
<akgraner> If you can blog about it today  - I can tomorrow as well as send out the email to the session leaders with all their info
<jcastro> I can
<jcastro> let me work the J man on it
<nigelb> ok, I'll stagger for tomorrow
<nigelb> hggdh: heh
<nigelb> jcastro: hahaha
<akgraner> awesome!
<Pici> o.O
 * hggdh saves the channel in the auto-connect list
<jcastro> akgraner: are you going to redo the pampphlet?
<jcastro> I assume no
<akgraner> I can - but no one uses it
<jcastro> fixing the wiki
<akgraner> so I wasn't going to unless you really want it
<jcastro> let's spend a moment wishing the idea a farewell
<akgraner> I was just going to make a session/session leaders page
<jcastro> (no seriously good job)
<jcastro> but let's shoot for bang for the buck
<akgraner> nods
<akgraner> session lead page
<jcastro> I've corrected the links
<akgraner> thanks!
<jcastro> but haven't created it yet
<jcastro> ON IT
 * nigelb sings auld lange syne for the pamphlet
<jcastro> I loved the quality of it
<nigelb> jcastro: the last one looks /very/ nice
<akgraner> maybe it will be a good thing for something down the line  - we tried it  :-)  it's cool..
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek_ES/
<jcastro> man
<jcastro> these guys got their stuff together
<jcastro> look at their branding
<nigelb> jcastro: we could use some love for loco days
<jcastro> what do you mean?
<nigelb> jcastro: dang.  they truely rock
<nigelb> jcastro: some tweet/blog/dents about it
<jcastro> ok
<jcastro> let me get openweek outta the way
<nigelb> and if you can talk to different locos about it, that'd be sweet, especially the ones not natively english
<nigelb> yep, we're waiting for that too
<jcastro> yeah except I am notoriously english-only. :D
<jcastro> I want to get more locos on the SE, but I don't want to step on those other guys doing the shapado loco thing
<jcastro> ok so if someone jumps in and wants a session we can probably not make dpm do two sessions
<nigelb> heh
<nigelb> speaking of which, dpm should be the best person to talk to about it
<jcastro> so if we get a last minute person with another topic we'll scratch dpm's friday session
<nigelb> lol
<dpm> jcastro, I'm fine with anything. That reminds me I wanted to send a call for sessions to the translators list. LEt me do that
<nigelb> dpm: the translations community could help us a lot with loco days, since we could identify the communities that could use some highlighting  :)
<dpm> nigelb, sure, what are the specific areas in which they could help? Would you mind posting a call for help to the translators list?
<nigelb> dpm: what we need is session leaders, people who can take irc sessions in other langauages would be awesme
<nigelb> we 'd like folks to take the idea of classroom to their locos and have sessions in different languages
<nigelb> yes, I can post an announce to the list :)
<dpm> nigelb, that'd be cool, thanks!
<jcastro> http://castrojo.tumblr.com/post/1249597421/announcing-ubuntu-open-week-right-after-10-10-10
<dholbach> have a great rest of your day - se you tomorrow
 * dholbach hugs you all
 * cjohnston wonders if I screwed up making my blueprint
<jussi> just saw our resident owl. was very cool!
<nigelb> He has a resident owl
<nigelb> jussi: Do you travel by floo powder?
<jussi> no, just a big property
<nigelb> :)
 * vish wonders what does david sugar's post today have to do with Ubuntu.. o.0
<nigelb> oh yay
<nigelb> rupee in ubuntu font!
<JFo> vish, where?
<JFo> got a link?
<vish> http://ubuntuwicohan.blogspot.com/2010/10/why-civil-liberties-matter-open-letter.html
<vish> JFo: ^
<JFo> thx :)
<vish> oh lefty already commented :)
 * JFo reads
<nigelb> vish: LOL, we should write to TOI - first OS with rupee symbol by default :)
<vish> nigelb: yea!!! where do you see it btw?
<nigelb> vish: riddel  blogged :)
<vish> nigelb: i mean how do i see it the system! :D
<vish> my keyboard is US ;p
<nigelb> vish: character map?
<vish> ah ha!
 * vish checks
<JFo> nice jcastro
 * JFo has his towel ready
<nigelb> vish: you see it yet?
<vish> no.. i have to update first :)
<nigelb> aah
<AlanBell> presume it goes in a different place to ₨
<AlanBell> can't find it in character map at all
<Pici> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/%E2%82%A8
<AlanBell> yeah, I know what it should look like
<AlanBell> just not sure it should be sitting at U+20A8 or somewhere else
<AlanBell> I got a font update today but I still see the old Rs type sign
<vish> hehe, i dont even know where to look at that Rs sign ;p
<AlanBell> bug 645987
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 645987 in ubuntu-font-family "Symbol: add U+20B9 INDIAN RUPEE SIGN to currency block (affects: 1) (heat: 12)" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/645987
<vish> AlanBell: its hidden..! click the empty block below the ₨ the ₹ is there
<vish> ₹
<vish> huh! ;p
<nigelb> yay
<vish> the funny thing about the guy who made the font is, he thinks its based on "R" rather than "र"
<JFo> nice block of 1's and 0's ;)
<vish> JFo: did you update?
<vish> xchat uses monospace.. so probably not showing up in the chat..
<JFo> vish, not yet
<JFo> still hoping to get some work done today :)
<vish> hehe!
<vish> character map still says, U+20B9 <not assigned>,  though, seems either i need a reboot or font has not been assigned properly.
<vish> http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_mWumljFJslc/SWuIi1IehNI/AAAAAAAAEBM/MZqjsHFkLqo/s400/chennai%2Bbus.jpg&imgrefurl=http://hugotwilliams.wordpress.com/week-1-2/&usg=__LUYLVCIvFApaAoKgYvdG2YzuVy4=&h=300&w=400&sz=30&hl=en&start=24&zoom=1&tbnid=gEtgaVyWUrTvAM:&tbnh=93&tbnw=124&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dchennai%2Bbus%2Btravel%26um%3D1%26hl%3Den%26sa%3DN%26biw%3D1250%26bih%3D691%26tbs%3Disch:1&um=1&itbs=1
<vish> oops!
<vish> wrong channels paste :/
<czajkowski> and even then
<czajkowski> short url :)
<cprofitt> hey, hey all -- any clue when the next global bug jam will be
<vish> czajkowski: yes ma'am! :)
<akgraner> cprofitt, they'll set those dates after UDS iirc
<cprofitt> nice
<cprofitt> I just want to have lots of time to plan it for the state
<cprofitt> we now have three cities going so I want to coordinate that to happen on the same weeked and use video links, etc
<JFo> cprofitt, sounds like a plan
<cprofitt> yep
<cprofitt> want to really get people to at least understand the bug process
<cprofitt> might even invite some educators to show them how they might be able to build bug hunting / triage / etc in to their curriculum
<nigelb> \o/
<cprofitt> hey nigelb
<cprofitt> how have you been?
<nigelb> cprofitt: I've been great, how about yourself? :)
<cprofitt> good -- looking forward to UDS and several other events this fall
<nigelb> :)
<cprofitt> I am giving a 6 hour hands-on lab about open source software to roughly 20 education leaders from NY State
<nigelb> wow, that should totally rock!
<cprofitt> this fall and that should be a very exciting time. I am even working on having some students from a local college to show off how to use Blender
<nigelb> oooh, did you see Sintel?
<cprofitt> I did... it is replacing Big Buck in my materials
<nigelb> the more interesting video is the showing off the rendering farm for Sintel
<nigelb> All running Ubuntu.  I had a fun time showing that to colleagues :)
<cprofitt> Yeah -- I saw those too
<cprofitt> http://nyscate2010.sched.org/
<cprofitt> that is the schedule
<cprofitt> mine is Full Day Saturday - Open Source Hands On Lab
<cprofitt> then tuesday at 11:45am - Free and Open in Education: ISTE and NETP2010
<nigelb> \o/
<nigelb> That should be so much fun to do :)
<czajkowski> vish: don't call me that
<vish> >.<
<nigelb> I hoped he'd reply 'yes ma'am' to that :p
<vish> nigelb: yea that was my initial reflex..  ;)
<nigelb> vish: hahaha
<cprofitt> nigelb: I really like to present
<nigelb> cprofitt: I knw that.  After all we were on the same team :)
<cprofitt> yep
<cprofitt> we are.
<nigelb> Ah, uclp :)
<nigelb> ok, bed time for me.  I need an early start to tomorrow.
<nigelb> Night all!
<cprofitt> night nigelb
<czajkowski> whoo there are 38 teams signed up for release parties :D http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/326/detail/
<JFo> :D\-<
<JFo> :D|-<
<JFo> :D/-<
 * JFo does the release party dance
<czajkowski> JFo: where you gonna be for the release ?
<JFo> czajkowski, somewhere near home
<JFo> no plans as of yet
<czajkowski> ah ok not seen any release parties at your neck of the woods
<czajkowski> only 7 happening in the USA
<JFo> yeah, I asked about that
<czajkowski> sorry 8
<czajkowski> hollywood doesnt have a venue
<JFo> I guess I could have pushed, but I am very tired
<JFo> :)
<JFo> I think maybe Raleigh has one planned but hasn't put it on the page
<czajkowski> busy week ? or are ye really all done and starting on the next kernel for N ?
<JFo> well, there is some overlap
<JFo> still lots of work going on in Maverick plus Natty bring up
<JFo> so double duty right now
<JFo> be glad when UDS is past
<JFo> and I can catch a breath
<czajkowski> so in a months time right
<JFo> yep, thereabouts
<czajkowski> long road ahead
<JFo> yep, and Plumbers after that
<JFo> that next week in fact :-/
 * JFo will be tired of travel by then
<JFo> jcastro, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile looks ancient
<JFo> any other kernel related pages that you are aware of that may need freshening up?
<jcastro> JFo: I've never even seen this page before
<jcastro> I would give my right eye for a project-wide wiki clean up
<JFo> heh
<maco> oh i remember that page
<maco> have used it many times
<czajkowski> jcastro: you and me both I did a lot at global jam weekend
<czajkowski> but there is soo much duplication out there
 * cjohnston has Ubuntu Font on his Android
<AlanBell> nigelb: vish: ₹
<AlanBell> oh, you already found it
<AlanBell> vish: so is that a bug in character map do you think?
<vish> AlanBell¦ i havent yet re-booted, so i'm not sure where the bug is, but my best guess would be its a bug in the font [character not properly mapped?]
<vish> "sladen knows best!" ;)
<vish> :D
<vish> hehe, sounded like "Hogan knows best"
<AlanBell> I think gucharmap
<AlanBell> bug 655357
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 655357 in gucharmap (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "New Rupee symbol not shown (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/655357
<matti> ;]
<akgraner> JFo, the raleigh crew is having a release party if you want to make a road trip
<akgraner> and the Asheville guys want to do something
<JFo> probably rather do something near here :)
 * JFo travels enough 
<akgraner> I know
<akgraner> Oh party at barleys :-)
<akgraner> or MudBones
<akgraner> it will prob just be me you and the kids plus kickin' chicken and the goat festival folks
<AlanBell> nhandler: what do you think of the team report format on the wiki with the new light theme?
 * AlanBell frowns at akgraner for chicken abuse
<akgraner> AlanBell, I don't know what nhandler thinks about it - but I am hating how UWN looks with the new theme
<akgraner> AlanBell, it's the name of a band
<JFo> akgraner, or if you want to we can drive to Asheville
<JFo> that isn't too far
<akgraner> true
<akgraner> Internal kernel is traveling til Nov 5th so he won't be there
<akgraner> I meant internalkernel stupid space
<JFo> heh, well that sucks
<akgraner> However it can't be on Saturday as there is a Band competition
<akgraner> and I think you have a fan club that would like for you to be there
<JFo> heh
<JFo> yeah, I wanted to be at the last one, but the massive headache said otherwise
<JFo> oh that reminds me, my treadmill will be here Friday :)
<JFo> <-need to get unfat
<akgraner> Hey I can't help it you made all those single moms laugh til they cried - I was cracking up - they wanted to know where you were
<JFo> or fat--
<JFo> hah
<JFo> single moms my eye, those ladies were hiding wedding rings ;)
<JFo> j/k
<akgraner> Becca told her friends you were my brother
<JFo> they were all very nice though
<JFo> heh
<JFo> now I need to tell them that I am Pete's brother too... confuse them all
<JFo> :-D
<akgraner> she said it was either that or you were her other dad - she said - thought that would have been funnier she opted for the brother
<JFo> hahahahaha
<JFo> I can see her mulling it over
<akgraner> I know right
<akgraner> and she her computer teacher told them all they were getting their "cutting edge" computers after Christmas - she said ha mine at home are sharper we have bleeding edge technology at home and gave him an Ubuntu CD - she kills me
<jcastro> vish: I am waiting for danny piccirilio to file a bug on evolution for webm at this rate
<vish>  hehe!
<vish>  i was like, i get enough bug mails already and not about 20more projects i dont care about ;p
<JFo> she cracks me up akgraner
<nhandler> AlanBell, akgraner: I personally am nt of aspects of the new theme. I would strongly encourage you to file bugs against ubuntu-website on LP and tag them light-wiki.
<AlanBell> I have been doing so, plenty of them
<akgraner> I don't know that what I don't like about it is a bug
<AlanBell> apparently the bugs may get some attention tomorrow
<akgraner> :-/ but a matter of personal taste so I am hesitant
<AlanBell> and possibly the theme might be put on launchpad which would be great
<AlanBell> either way the plan is to make that theme the default on the 13th
<czajkowski> nhandler: the loco council team report was missed as it wasn't done right :(
<nhandler> czajkowski: Sorry for not catching that (I was a bit rushed this time). But at least you guys did a report (which is the real goal). Getting it published and sent out is just an additional bonus.
<czajkowski> nhandler: true.... but still I wanted it counted
<czajkowski> :(
 * nhandler gives czajkowski a hug
<czajkowski> I do poke about the team reports often enough not sure how I missed my own
<pleia2> oops, no CC meeting
#ubuntu-community-team 2010-10-06
* jcastro changed the topic of #ubuntu-community-team to: Work Items: http://bit.ly/coZgIY || Things to work on (in order): OpenWeek (Go voluntell people!), Release Parties, UDS Prep
* jcastro changed the topic of #ubuntu-community-team to: Work Items: http://bit.ly/coZgIY || Things to work on (in order): OpenWeek Marketing, Release Parties, UDS Prep (blueprints) || JFo's short acting career: http://goo.gl/YVUO
<nigelb> JFo: haha!
<duanedesign> hello nigelb
<nigelb> evening duanedesign :)
<nigelb> looking up unit testing now, seems intersting, also harder
<duanedesign> nigelb: yeah
<doctormo> nigelb: in python?
<nigelb> doctormo: php
<duanedesign> nigelb: ping
<nigelb> duanedesign: pong
<duanedesign> hello nigelb
<nigelb> duanedesign: hi
<duanedesign> nigelb: i don't know if it matters, but i noticed your name was still on the wiki for uds-n
<nigelb> duanedesign: yep, because (a) tickets are still good. (b) marianna is still trying to get me there :)
<duanedesign> ahhhh
<duanedesign> nigelb: ok, i will mind my own business then :)
<nigelb> lol
 * nigelb hugs duanedesign :)
<duanedesign> :D
<duanedesign> my cli companion code has gotten so sloppy. I am trying to clean it up.
<duanedesign> i need to redo it in Quickly
<nigelb> morning ara :)
<ara> morning nigelb
<doctormo> nigelb: What happened with your visa?
<doctormo> duanedesign: many a programmer has said the same.
<nigelb> doctormo: DENIED.
<duanedesign> doctormo: its been nice collaborating with a few people on the project but it has lead to some not so pretty code
<duanedesign> but thats my fault as the reviewer. I should of been more stricyt on the commits
<dpm> good morning everyone!
<nigelb> morning dpm :)
<dpm> morning nigelb :)
<duanedesign> morning dpm
<nigelb> woo, 4 days to go!
<dholbach> good morning
<duanedesign> morning!
<dholbach> hey duanedesign
<nigelb> morning dholbach :)
<dholbach> hi nigelb
<dpm_> good morning again everyone
<dholbach> heya dpm_
<dholbach> ara, "We are not testing at the moment" - when are we testing again? :)
<ara> dholbach, as soon as the candidate ISOs to be 10.10 start to build
<czajkowski> aloha
<dholbach> ara, when when when? I want ubuntu-de to have a headstart :-P
<dholbach> hey czajkowski
<ara> dholbach, hehehe
<ara> dholbach, I will let you know, no worries
<dholbach> rock and roll
<vish> anyone notice a familiar name here »  http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1325768/Sintel-13%3A27.png  ? ;)
<czajkowski> vish: what is that image from ?
<vish> czajkowski¦ from sintel short movie..
<vish> czajkowski¦ http://www.sintel.org/
<czajkowski> thanks
<nigelb> vish: besides Ubuntu?
<vish> nigelb¦ yea.. "Ubuntu" ..  nice that it was credited there :)
<vish> they used UBUNTU!!!
<nigelb> vish: did you see the video they had out before the release?
<nigelb> about the making and stuff
<nigelb> vish: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fMJXiOF9MGM
<vish> nigelb¦ nope.. i just watched this now
<nigelb> Render farm tour.  Its beautiful.  All systems running Ubuntu lucid :)
<nigelb> this was before the release, so they masked out stuff that they think would be spoilers :/
<dholbach> hola randa
<duanedesign> nigelb: neat link
<nigelb> duanedesign: heh, somone in my loco linked me to it :)
<nigelb> (that's how I heard of sintel in the first place)
<nhandler> dholbach: I told jussi this, but please do not hesistate to give me a couple of tasks at UDS (especially for that latest blueprint you subscribed the packaging training team to)
<nigelb> nhandler: aren't tasks added during uds?
<nhandler> nigelb: Yes ("to give me a couple of tasks at UDS")
<nigelb> sigh, time for more coffee.
<nigelb> jono: bad connection?
<dholbach> nhandler, you rock!
<akgraner> I had sheep buttons made  - that say "Please take a sheep" and "Don't take all the sheep" and "Share the Sheep"
<akgraner> I'll be giving them to people at UDS :-)
<akgraner> Pendulum, I thought you would get a kick out of them
<akgraner> well you and jcastro
<Pendulum> akgraner: hah
<akgraner> Just trying to keep it real :-)
<jcastro> I dreamt of spiders
<akgraner> YUCK - spiders...  that would be a nightmare not a dream
<duanedesign> i have had a massive garden  spider right outside my front door for most the summer. *shivers* Catching all the bugs attracted to the porch light.
<duanedesign> http://tiny.cc/r8qwv <--here is a good picture of the type of spider
<Pici> no way am I clicking that.
<akgraner> me either
<akgraner> just thinking about spiders freaks me out
<Pici> Spiders give me the heebie jeebies
<duanedesign> yeah i do not blame you
<jcastro> akgraner: did you see the pic of JFo in the topic?
<akgraner> nope
<akgraner> I am afraid to look
<akgraner> HAHAHA
<cjohnston> I think I just read that we can assign nhandler tasks that we dont want.. hehe
<cjohnston> ;-)
<nigelb> jcastro: that pic is awesome
<nigelb> duanedesign: I'm a bit scared of spiders but the pic you put up is actually beautiful
<nigelb> akgraner: what's with the sheep reference?
<akgraner> nigelb, my slides
<akgraner> in my burnout talk
<akgraner> you saw them :-P
<duanedesign> nigelb: it is very colorful
<nigelb> akgraner: aaaaah, yes!
<jussi> how many CC members do we currently have?
<nigelb> jussi: 8
<nigelb> https://launchpad.net/~communitycouncil/+members
<nigelb> But I think nixternel is on the way out and persia is set to replace him.
<nigelb> Not sure when that will happen.
<jussi> nigelb: umm, really?
<popey> yes
<jussi> popey: was that announced anywhere? (if it was I missed it)
<popey> no, not yet
<popey> not confimed yet, as can be seen by the lp group
<jussi> right, was it voted on?
 * jussi is all confuzzled...
<popey> was what voted on?
 * jcastro votes for popey
<popey> \o/
<jcastro> what are we voting on?
<popey> I have literally _no_ idea
<sense> good afternoon
<popey> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Avenging-Narwhal-Play-Set-hard-vinyl-narwhal-NEW-/250497488812?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a52d057ac#ht_500wt_928
<nigelb> lol
<nigelb> btw, the worst traffic jam that you can possible get stuck on is one on a flyover/bridge
<nigelb> There is an intense temptation to just jump of bridge :/
<dpm> or to use that "hovercraft" button in the car you've always wanted to use
<nigelb> Right.  I was on a bike.
<dpm> then you should push the E.T. button
<sense> A bike traffic jam? :S
<nigelb> bike = motorbike
<sense> Ah
<jcastro> http://meta.ubuntu.stackexchange.com/questions/377/design-ideas-for-the-final-site
<nigelb> jcastro: oh WOW
<jcastro> mt, FOR THE WIN
<Pici> pretty
<dpm> see you all tomorrow!
<dpm> bye everyone
<nigelb> g'nite
<dpm> bye :)
<dholbach> I'm calling it a day
<dholbach> see you all tomorrow!
 * dholbach hugs you all
<jussi> by dholbach!
<dholbach> bye jussi
<czajkowski> dholbach: nnn
<dholbach> bye czajkowski
<czajkowski> jcastro: thanks for the mail on naming
<czajkowski> tis confusing
<akgraner> oh paultag there were several people at Grace Hopper I gave the Ohio LoCo team cards too
<paultag> akgraner, you rule :)
<jcastro> czajkowski: it's been confusing me all morning
<jcastro> so I just went and renamed everything
<jcastro> *shrug*
<akgraner> and I told them to check (and gave then the link to) the LD to see about release parties - just wanted you to know how they got your name
<czajkowski> jcastro: dholbach did try adn explain it to me, but writing it out that is definately good
<akgraner> paultag, sorry I meant to tell you sooner, I'm just going through the cards and emails now about that...
 * jcastro preferred the original "governance" to "ubuntu the project"
<jcastro> but whatevs
<paultag> akgraner, quite alright! :)
<jcastro> many of ours can fit under devprocess I think
<czajkowski> jcastro: aye I did too, Ubuntu the project sounds a bit ....
<jcastro> like "star wars the musical!"
<akgraner> hahaha
<akgraner> I'm glad I wasn't the only confused person about the track names
<czajkowski> so this change all came from mdz and the follow up post UDS
<czajkowski> I'd have bene interested to hear what the thoughts were to be honest before the change so we know the reasonsing
<jcastro> you and me both
<czajkowski> I had hoped mdz would blog about it
<czajkowski> I do like his blogging, it's clear and makes sense
<maco> jcastro: spaceballs the project, silly!
<maco> and spaceballs the flamethrower, of course
<jcastro> (not for kids)
<nigelb> yay for more confusing naming for blueprints :p
<nigelb> jcastro: heh, I'm waiting for a video.  Perhaps when you're more frustrated :p
 * nigelb over and out.
<jcastro> popey: do you have the creds to the ubuntu dev channel on youtube?
<jcastro> wow
<jcastro> I didn't know we had so many teams doing ubuntu hours
<jcastro> AWESOME
<highvoltage> \o/
<czajkowski> jcastro: aye tis pretty frigging great isn't it
<czajkowski> the Ubuntu hours have really taken off
<czajkowski> and they are a great informal way to meet up with new people
 * highvoltage hangs head in shame for never having attended one
<pleia2> we're attaching the SF one to a Debian meetup in November (ubuntu hour, then debian meeting, crossover where applicable)
<jcastro> ^^^ I hang with highvoltage
<pleia2> since I skillfully (coincidentally) stuck the ubuntu hour about 500 ft from the typical debian meetup spot
<jcastro> pleia2: nice nice
<czajkowski> when I move to UK I'm gonna have one locally if it kills me
<czajkowski> jcastro: you should go to a local cafe and mail the list saying you're going to be there on such a date and time
<highvoltage> czajkowski: please don't do it if it will kill you!
<czajkowski> and if someon turns up tis great
<jcastro> czajkowski: yeah, but we kind of already do that with a coffeehouse coders thing
<jcastro> which I never have time to do anyway
 * highvoltage considered doing that but find random people too scary
<czajkowski> I knew nobody when I moved to Dublin so having to turn up to random events to meet random people was rather entertaining
<popey> jcastro: yes
<jcastro> popey: hey can you find vish or some other art-like person and see if we can find someone to just recolor the thing to be not so hideous?
<popey> heh
<popey> that is pretty hideos
<popey> *hideous
<jcastro> let thorsten go nuts with it or something
<popey> shall i ask on the art list?
<jcastro> that would be amazing
<popey> done
<popey> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-art/2010-October/012357.html
<popey> blunt enough? :)
<czajkowski> popey: can really argue with that now can we
<popey> :)
<jcastro> popey: perfect!
<AlanBell> akgraner: want to pop into #ubuntu-website to discuss the new wiki theme and impact on UWN?
<akgraner> yep
<akgraner> on it
<nhandler> cjohnston: You can assign me stuff that you think is appropriate (and that I am capable of doing). i.e. don't give me all of your summit bugs ;)
<AlanBell> thanks akgraner I think that helped a lot :)
<akgraner> AlanBell, I hope so :-)
#ubuntu-community-team 2010-10-07
<doctormo> akgraner: Hey, did you get my message before?
<akgraner> doctormo, yep - sorry I just got called into a meeting
<akgraner> think I got it all worked out now  - will know in the am - thank you!!
<doctormo> akgraner: Is it a surprise?
<akgraner> yep :-)
<JFo> the bacon is everyewhere
<akgraner> but an awesome one if it all works out :-)
<doctormo> JFo: Isn't that the problem though? I feel like I just became vegetarian for maverick.
<nhandler>             dest = realloc(dest, (destsize + STRBUFSIZE) * sizeof(char));
<nhandler> (ignore that)
<jcastro> hello JFo
<jcastro> how is acting coming along?
<JFo> doctormo, so sad
<JFo> hiya jcastro
<JFo> very well thanks ;)
<doctormo> JFo: What are you acting in?
<JFo> doctormo, see the topic :)
<JFo> jcastro says the guy from Deadwood looks like me :)
<JFo> he is right though
<JFo> scary
<doctormo> JFo: I think I'm lacking context to that picture.
 * doctormo is wondering how you get advertising space int he community irc channel title.
<nhandler> jcastro: Think we could add LoCo Day to the /topic ;)
<JFo> doctormo, that is from an HBO show
<jcastro> nhandler: yep
<doctormo> JFo: And that's you in the HBO show? or is that jcastro having a pull on your leg?
<jcastro> nhandler: can you add it? I'm on a friend's machine and my pasting and copying is useless
<jcastro> doctormo: that's actually him
<JFo> doctormo, no, that is a guy that resembles me.
* nhandler changed the topic of #ubuntu-community-team to: Work Items: http://bit.ly/coZgIY || Things to work on (in order): OpenWeek Marketing, Release Parties, UDS Prep (blueprints), LoCo Day || JFo's short acting career: http://goo.gl/YVUO
<JFo> jcastro is pulling your leg :)
<doctormo> What is LoCo day?
<nhandler> doctormo: You should have gotten an email about it (it was also on the planet). Basically, it is a classroom event designed to get LoCo teams to give more classroom sessions
<nhandler> doctormo: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoDays
<dholbach> Good Morning!
<dholbach> ara, good morning! are we testing? :-)
<ara> dholbach, good morning!
<nigelb> morning dholbach, ara :)
<ara> dholbach, we are!
<dholbach> hey nigelb
<dholbach> excellente
<duanedesign> morning nigelb dholbach ara
<dholbach> hiya duanedesign
<nigelb> morning dholbach
<dholbach> morning nigelb again
<dholbach> :)
<duanedesign> hey, how come he gets 2 :)
<nigelb> hi dpm :)
<dholbach> morning dpm
<dpm> morning dholbach, morning nigelb :)
<dpm> good morning everyone!
<nigelb> duanedesign: haha
<pleia2> good evening everyone!
<pleia2> ;)
<nigelb> ahha, pleia2 is still awake
<dpm> hey pleia2 ;)
 * nigelb reminded of good old days :)
<pleia2> yeah, for a little bit longer
<duanedesign> hello pleia2
<pleia2> 'lo duanedesign
<kim0> o/ morning
<nigelb> morning kim0 :)
<kim0> nigelb: howdy :)
<nigelb> akgraner: I blinked for a second there.
<dpm> morning kim0!
<kim0> dpm: morning man :)
<nigelb> I was like "wait, when did I get conned into doing a session this time?" :p
<akgraner> hehe - just cc'd you on it since I told people to contact  -backstage as well
<nigelb> Yeah, I noticed :)
<duanedesign> lol, i love the session title 'Have you tried turning it off and then on again? '
<nigelb> duanedesign: that one's going to rock :)
<nigelb> ubuntu women ftw :)
<duanedesign> ugh, toDo list is big today...
<nigelb> So much fun to see ubuntu being talked about in a web framework channel
<czajkowski> aloha
<nigelb> morning czajkowski :)
<czajkowski> how we all doing with 3 days to go :)
<nigelb> inspiration for today => http://www.zdnet.com/blog/education/is-ubuntu-1010-yet-another-chance-to-ditch-windows/4262
<dpm> man, I'm so happy, I've just found the zoom slider in Calc! I've been looking for a Zoom menu for ages...
<kim0> :D
<kim0> talk about usability
 * dpm goes back to writing presentations with healthy eyes
<nigelb> dpm: time to send robert hugs :)
<dpm> nigelb, who's robert? I don't follow much OO.o development
<nigelb> dpm: ah, Calc! okay, I thought gcalctool
<dpm> oh, robert_ancell, no, no, that was oo.o's calc :)
<dpm> gcalctool is awesome as it is, no need for a zoom button
<nigelb> heh
<dpm> :)
<nigelb> morning jono :)
<kim0> o/
<jono> hey nigelb
<nigelb> jono: millbank?
<jono> nigelb, yup
<nigelb> :)
<duanedesign> morning all I have missed since last time I said good morning :)
<nigelb> lol
<jussi> hello duanedesign!
<nigelb> morning jussi :)
<jussi> hello nigelb
<nigelb> jussi: did you ever get your cam working with gtalk voice plugin?
<jussi> nigelb: havent played with it
<AlanBell> jono: going to any of the London events?
<nigelb> AlanBell: I can't believe you're missing it!
<nigelb> AlanBell: just wait till czajkowski lands in london :p
<czajkowski> :)
<AlanBell> I am missing the one on 10/10/10, but I will try to get to the other two
<AlanBell> and maybe the Swindon one
<popey> the other two?
<popey> http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-uk
<popey> ahhh
<AlanBell> yup
<czajkowski> nigelb: I'll miss the release parties in UK, but we've had good ones over here in the past and pleia2 will be at ours this time.
<doctormo> Who's missing what where when?
<doctormo> And why are we surprised?
<doctormo> What what is California pleia2 doing in Ireland... visiting?
<czajkowski> yup
<doctormo> nice
<czajkowski> she arrives sunday
<czajkowski> so I get to hang out with her for a few days :)
<doctormo> Cool, I'll be hanging with a high ranking kernel developer from Israel. FOSS is a funny world wide meeting place.
<czajkowski> we're having a a pub quiz
<czajkowski> well dinner first, followed by pub and quiz
<nigelb> czajkowski: yeah, sort of envious of the fun you're going to have :)
<czajkowski> yeah my loco isn't exactly thrilled to see me leave :)
<jussi> czajkowski: pub in Dublin? where are you going?
 * nigelb hugs doctormo.
<nigelb> Thanks for adding that bit in.
<nigelb> Should ask amber to factor that in to her mail announcement format :)
<doctormo> thanks nigelb
<doctormo> nigelb: She already replied.
<czajkowski> jussi: we;re going to the Market bar
<doctormo> czajkowski: Will the loco be ok without you? I know lugs that collaps when one high profile person goes.
<czajkowski> doctormo: oh it'll be fine there are loads of folks who do most of the stuff already
<czajkowski> I just have the pointy poking stick
<doctormo> Lucky!
<doctormo> You could do that from afar, those pointy sticks come in extra long.
 * jussi wonders if there is a mini czajkowski... then puts the scary image out of his brain :P :P
<AlanBell> we already know the pointy pokey stick is long enough to cover the dublin-london distance
<czajkowski> doctormo: we have a team contact and eafter that everyone has a job in the team, I dont actually have a specific role but we have 1 person who does the team reports, another few mail man admin  website admin, and we have a chair and then someone mails out the team the mins of meeting
<doctormo> czajkowski: All those jobs were mine in the loco, heh. No wonder you guys can do more.
<czajkowski> we're rather fortunate people offered to help, the down sides are our loco is very small and spread out over ireland and dont always like face to face events
<jono> dholbach, dpm, jcastro, kim0 hey guys
<kim0> hey
<dpm> hey jono
<jono> dholbach, dpm, jcastro, kim0 I would like to ask you to take a look at the list of LP graphs available and go and review each of your 11.04 plans and identify which graphs help us track progress
<jono> if no graphs are suitable for tracking progress, I want you to identify what we *could* track
<jono> this will just help us track our progress better
<jono> dholbach, dpm, jcastro, kim0 is that cool?
<jono> dpm, how are you getting on with the Chinese report?
<dpm> jono, yes, that's cool. Report: I'm on it since yesterday. Not finished yet, but it will be ready today. I can show you a preview in ~5 mins if you like
<cjohnston> Someone is awake way too early.. /me looks at jono
<jono> dpm, thanks!
<jono> dpm, heading to lunch now, we can review in a bit
<jono> cjohnston, I am in London :)
<jono> heading back tomorrow
<jono> biab
<cjohnston> Gotcha
<doctormo> cjohnston: Not early then, late ;-)
<doctormo> jono: Hey jono, community here. *waves*
<cjohnston> It'l only 1120 then
<cjohnston> lol
<duanedesign> czajkowski: with your loco so spread out what do you find are good things for the LoCo to work on?
<jono> doctormo, :)
<duanedesign> czajkowski: i know that is a rather vague question. See myy loco is fairly spread out geographically and i am trying to plan some projects. Just fishing for ideas. :)
<czajkowski> duanedesign: the ubuntu hours have worked well
<czajkowski> mainly in DUblin we get the largest turn out, with limerick having 3-6 people and cork only getting 2-4 people
<dholbach> jono, ok
<czajkowski> duanedesign: got to find something that works for ye though every team is so different, we mixed things up during the summer with geeknics
<duanedesign> czajkowski: yeah so true. i have been trying to find someone who wants to be an organizer on Oklahoma City. A lot of our members are spread between the two major metro areas.
<doctormo> cjohnston: I've never put your name into so much python before, heh
<czajkowski> duanedesign: it'll only really work if there is someone in the area interested if 2 people meet up that;s great and that's 2 people more who can meet face to face than wouldnt have done in the past
<jcastro> dpm: dholbach: kim0: what lp graphs is he referring to?
<kim0> jcastro: https://lpstats.canonical.com/graphs/
<kim0> thanks to dpm for pointing to them
<jcastro> thanks
<AlanBell> url for special people only :(
<doctormo> AlanBell: Not for us community people :-/
<dpm> AlanBell, I think most of the info there is harmless, but there might be some sensitive stats, hence the permissions. I know some of the LP stats would be useful to the community, but that's how permissions work there right now
<AlanBell> oh don't worry I don't mind :)
<doctormo> AlanBell: We'll make our own stats, with hookers and blackjacks!
<Pici> I know this isn't the right place to ask, but I have a user here (#ubuntu) thats trying to contact the Ubuntu Training Team via Canonical's site.  He says that he hasn't gotten a reply after 7 days.  I'm not sure where to send him next.
<dpm> dinda perhaps? ^
<doctormo> Pici: This is the right place for that question.
<Pici> doctormo: :P
<doctormo> dpm: She's doing materials in education now.
<Pici> doctormo: oh, I read an "isn't" in there somehow.
<AlanBell> Pici: what country?
<Pici> AlanBell: France.
<doctormo> I think it would depend on what kind of training. Certification, educational, events or just general training as might be provided by the community etc.
<popey> There is no training team any more inside canonical
<popey> As I understand it
<AlanBell> personally I would give Boris Devouge a prod and see what he says
<Pici> http://www.canonical.com/enterprise-services/training still exists.
<JFo> there is still a training team as far as I know
<JFo> my guess is that they are a bit busy this week
<JFo> but I am not positive that is the case
<Pici> Well, I'd really like to just either throw this person at them, or get confirmation that they're backed up with work.
<JFo> Pici, let me see what I can find out
<Pici> JFo: Do you want the user's nick?
<JFo> sure
<Pici> Its 'azertyuio'
<JFo> thanks :)
<AlanBell> certainly french then!
<Pici> I have to get back to real work.  Thanks for looking into this for us :)
<JFo> Pici, no problem :)
<popey> wonder if lists.ubuntu.com is having issues at the moment
<cjohnston> why is my name going into python doctormo ?
<doctormo> cjohnston: I figured out why you didn't appear in my irc log analysis (remember last weekish?). turns out your cjohnston|cell alias is never renamed into cjohnston and visa versa, sot he script was confused about who you were and assumed you had no name.
<doctormo> I was using your name in the python to print out "THE MAN IS HERE" when your name was processed correctly.
<doctormo> I assume you just quit and boot up your phone irc.
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> This connection is 24/7.. my phone I just jump on when I need to
<doctormo> cjohnston: It just took a lot of cjohnstoning to debug, about 15 instances of 'if 'cjohnston' in something: print "THE MAN IS HERE". heh
<cjohnston> lol
<dinda> Pici:  hey there
<Pici> dinda: hey
<dinda> Pici: your person might want to poke billy.cina@canonical.com for anything training related these days
<Pici> dinda: Of course, it seems like the person has signed off.  I'll keep it in mind for their return.
<Pici> Thanks :)
<JFo> Pici, yeah, I just chatted with billycina, apparently they didn't get an e-mail as all their e-mail is answered
<JFo> or maybe their response went to a filter
<JFo> so next time we see them we should chat about that
<cjohnston> doctormo: so is your script working now?
<doctormo> cjohnston: Well yes, I'm just annoyed that while I could write most of this in python, I had to fall back to perl for the visualisation part since python lacks the libs.
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> has it updated to include me?
<doctormo> cjohnston: Your there now. I added in a special manual aliases input file which links you up.
<cjohnston> link?
<doctormo> cjohnston: Not finished yet.
<doctormo> cjohnston: if your curious: 799 lines 4464 words for cjohnston aliased to cjohnston|cell
<cjohnston> ahh.. where does that put me in the rank?
<doctormo> cjohnston: 17th
<Pendulum> cjohnston: talk more to boost your rankings? ;-)
<cjohnston> I guess I need to
<doctormo> cjohnston: Heh the rank is hard to beat, from 1st place down to 16th: nigelb, czajkowski, paultag, jcastro, dholbach, jono, doctormo, akgraner, popey, alanbell, jfo, vish, sense, qense, dpm, pleia2
<Pici> and now you've pinged all of them.
<JFo> what did I win?
<JFo> :)
<doctormo> Pici: Yea, I figured that would happen.
<cjohnston> hehehe
<JFo> and how did I wind up on a list
<JFo> :-)
<cjohnston> I'd like to see it in -locoteams
<cjohnston> hehe
<Pendulum> JFo: you talk a lot in here :-)
<JFo> :-(
<doctormo> Take nigelb for instance, 5587 messages to cjohnston's 799, that's 7x as many messages.
<Pendulum> wow
<Pendulum> cjohnston: you'd need to gag nigelb
<cjohnston> he talks too much
<Pendulum> aww
<doctormo> OK I'll post the raw ranks: http://paste.ubuntu.com/508037/
<Pendulum> although, to be fair, I'm pretty meh on ranking systems based on volume over quality
<jcastro> what is this now?
<cjohnston> nigelb talks too much jcastro
<jcastro> there's no way paultag talks more than me
<doctormo> jcastro: Do you have an alias that's not on there?
<cjohnston> by like 13 lines
<jono> doctormo, what are those ranks for?
<jcastro> no
<jcastro> jono: who's talking the most.
<cjohnston> fun
<jono> wow, and I am near the top?
<doctormo> jono: Number of messages in #ubuntu-community-team over 6 months
<jono> I try to avoid talking to you people :-)
<cjohnston> ouch
<cjohnston> that hurts
<doctormo> messages / words / name / aliases
<jono> lol
<jono> j/k
<popey>  /kickban jono
<Pendulum> doctormo: btw, you might want to check for pendulum|phone (I don't think I've said anything in here using it, but it's what I'm using from my phone these days)
<jcastro> lol jdub came in here once
<popey> is that stats for _this_ channel?
<doctormo> popey: yes
<Pendulum> jcastro: I think that might have been when he was trying to figure out how to become a member again
<popey> ah
<jcastro> oh right
<cjohnston> doctormo: I think since all of nigelb's talking comes from my server, you should alias his nicks to me
<jcastro> and then he promptly disappeared again
<JFo> Pendulum, I agree which is why I shouldn't be ranked at all :)
<Pendulum> jcastro: I think he did maybe one blog post about how he was getting back involved in Ubuntu and then disappeared
<doctormo> I cropped the rank at 5 messages, there were 12 <5 users too.
<Pendulum> JFo: so stop talking :P
<JFo> where's the fun in that? :-P
<cjohnston> fun for us
<cjohnston> did I say that outloud
<doctormo> jono: Isn't it interesting that we've said about the same amount in terms of lines, but I've said twice as many words in each line. heh I never thought I was verbose before but I guess everyone needs a place to write their blog.
 * jcastro goes back to work
<Pici> Perhaps you should be doing word counts then?
<popey> http://popey.com/~alan/community/
<doctormo> Pici: You mean sorting by word count?
<popey> \o/ graphs
<jono> jcastro, call?
<doctormo> popey: Interesting differences, where do your logs come from?
<jcastro> jono: yeah
<jcastro> jono: like, weekly call or quick UDS type call?
<popey> my local irssi logs
<jono> jcastro, let's do a general catch up
<doctormo> popey: could you package them up and let me have a proc?
<jono> I know I have been AWOL this week while at the office
<jcastro> jono: can you give me 10? I need to get this summit thing outta the way
<jono> jcastro, sure
<jono> thanks, bro
<jcastro> <3
<doctormo> popey: The logs from the official website has gaps
<jcastro> don't tase me bro!
<jono> haha, comedy
<jono> zzzzap
<cjohnston> I have that shirt jcastro
<popey> hmmm
<dholbach> haha
<dholbach> dholbach always lets us know what he/she's doing: 633 actions!
<dholbach> For example, like this:
<dholbach>      * dholbach hugs you all
<JFo> nice
<dholbach> jono couldn't decide whether to stay or go. 961 joins during this reporting period!
<dholbach> that's proper data analysis for once :-p
<JFo> be better if it said "dholbach is a huggy bear, 10,000 hugs during the reporting period." :-)
<JFo> dholbach, true
<dholbach> JFo, yeah, most important data criteria are missing :)
<popey> :)
<JFo> indeed
<Pendulum> JFo: that could go without saying, I think
<JFo> Pendulum, true
<JFo> but should still be called out in graph form :)
<Pendulum> heh
<JFo> I think who got hugged the most is important too
<maco> nigelb is a very aggressive person. He/She attacked others 18 times.
<maco> For example, like this:
<maco>      * nigelb pokes duanedesign in the eye
<cjohnston> lol
<maco> so THATs why they wont let him into the country!
<Pendulum> aww
<JFo> nigel 'eye-poker' b
<maco> jcastro also makes sailors blush, 0.0% of the time.  <--- now thats just reaching
<JFo> I like that metric
<jcastro> jono: I am ready, skype or mumbles?
<doctormo> What is mumbles[not a question mark]
<jcastro> http://mumble.sourceforge.net/
<doctormo> thanks
<popey> mumble > skype
<jono> jcastro, logging on
<jono> skype
 * popey notes unsurprisingly that creating similar graphs for #ubuntu kills the cpu for "Some time"
<jono> jcastro, log on please :)
 * jcastro watches swirling login logo
<jcastro> it appears to not be signing in
<jcastro> jono: you're trying jcastro1975 right?
<jono> I only have on ejcastro on skype
<jono> the normal one
<jono> jcastro, ^
<jcastro> yeah it's not signing in, it's just the spinning logo, weird, give me a sec
<jono> jcastro, I will call your phone
<paultag> jcastro, haha, you serious?
<paultag> jcastro, I rocked you and you know it
<duanedesign> ~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~/9
<highvoltage> popey: moo
<popey> moo indeed!
<nigelb> doctormo: wow, I won! yay
<nigelb> at least I didn't lose everything
<nigelb> maco: right!
<highvoltage> popey: can I give it a shot? my youtube username is jonathancarter1982
<doctormo> nigelb: Don't rush to the chapagine. popey's logs/code show something different and I'm waiting on popey to respond to getting access to those logs for comparison. I think he's busy.
<nigelb> doctormo: my other nicks aren't on popey's chart
<popey> sorry, killed my vps generating stats
<doctormo> dholbach is the loco directory AGPL or GPL?
<nigelb> "Poor jcastro, nobody likes him/her. He/She was attacked 7 times."
<doctormo> nigelb: You're the one doing the attacking!
<dholbach> doctormo, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~loco-directory-dev/loco-directory/0.2/annotate/head:/COPYING
<nigelb> doctormo: No, I don't attack jcastro
<doctormo> dholbach: mhall says launchpad says GPL only.
<paultag> doctormo, we've talked about this downtown ;)
<dholbach> https://edge.launchpad.net/loco-directory
<dholbach> Licenses:
<dholbach> GNU Affero GPL v3
<paultag> doctormo, sorry, i read that wrong
<nigelb> ohai there paultag
<paultag> nigelb, ohai
<doctormo> paultag: Different and old flamewar.
<nigelb> paultag: got some time for a chat?
<paultag> nigelb, yessir :)
<paultag> doctormo, ahha
<akgraner> whew - I am learning to be quiet :-)  - awesome!
<nigelb> akgraner: haha
<nigelb> I should talk less
<nigelb> but this is like the chatroom to be!
<nigelb> hahaha
<nigelb> seen on facebook "read somewhere that Microsoft is going to make smartphones..wonder where they'll fit Ctrl, Alt and Del keys.."
 * nigelb totally LOL'd at that one :)
<duanedesign> geesh. My connection is terrible today
<highvoltage> popey: so? can you give me access?
<duanedesign> nigelb: have you seen this xkcd http://revista.python.org.ar/1/html-en/xkcd.html
<JFo> you talk more than me akgraner... WIN! \o/
<scott-work> lol nigelb
<akgraner> DOH!
<nigelb> duanedesign: looking
<nigelb> scott-work: heh
<nigelb> duanedesign: hahaha
<nigelb> good one
<nigelb> I think it can be updated to windows visa
<duanedesign> :)
<duanedesign> right!
<duanedesign> that is a magazine published by py-argentina. They just recently translated it to English
<popey> highvoltage: what do you need?
<doctormo> XKCD, bah, that Randall put himself on his own map of the internet.
<popey> haha
<sense> good afternoon
<doctormo> I think I'm going to go down to Sommerville and shake my fist at his ball pit (yes he does have a ball pit)
<highvoltage> popey: I guess I need the login details or otherwise rights to change the channel theming
<popey> phew, finally when I ask people not to act up on ubuntu-users people are speaking up in support!
<akgraner> popey, nice!
<czajkowski> hmm no jono
<nigelb> czajkowski: ^^
<czajkowski> jono: you free?
<jono> czajkowski, kinda
<jono> whats up?
<czajkowski> stuff I talked about the other day with you
<nigelb> who's got experience with python's subprocess module?
<doctormo> nigelb: me
<nigelb> doctormo: I think I'll need your help in some time.  Let me see if I can do magic on my own :)
<doctormo> nigelb: Sure thing, let me know when you need my python voodoo.
<nigelb> doctormo: thanks :)
<Technoviking> morning all
<Technoviking> at the booth at the Utah Open Source Conference
<jcastro> hi teh
<jcastro> er, Technoviking
<jcastro> <--- autocomplete fail
<nigelb> more like typing fail
<Technoviking> I should Skype some folks in later
<czajkowski> Technoviking: cool, how big is the event
<Technoviking> about 750 people last year
<czajkowski> Technoviking: pretty big
<nigelb> doctormo: ping.  Can I PM? :)
<doctormo> nigelb: sure
<Technoviking> need tshirt swag
<Technoviking> http://yfrog.com/jk5g4vj
<doctormo> Technoviking: Nice, needs banner too.
<Technoviking> doctormo: my big printer died:(
<doctormo> Technoviking: You can order one for your loco team...
<Technoviking> doctormo: hopefully next year we can get the loaner booth
<Technoviking> the Fedora booth are being snarky
<JFo> who is there for Fedora Technoviking?
<JFo> that isn't normally like them
<jcastro> Technoviking: are they burning ubuntu CDs again?
<jcastro> sooo, jill yells "I need your help getting the cat in the bag to take him to the vet."
<jcastro> so I am thinking "ok, just a minute"
<jcastro> I look like I've been mauled by 15 lions.
<sense> Cats can be vicious indeed.
<Technoviking> jcastro: tender vittles in a cat carrier
<jussi> large welding gloves ftw ;)
<popey> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w0ffwDYo00Q
<popey> ^^^^ all cats
<jcastro> I am proud of the little guy, instead of just scratching me randomly he dug into my chest, gunning for the heart.
<Pendulum> jcastro: just think you'll have sexy battle scars :P
<jcastro> or I'll be dead!
 * JFo plays Cat Scratch Fever
<nigelb> This is precicely why I dodn't like cats
<nigelb> Dogs have owners, cats own YOU
<JFo> nah, cats have staff
<sense> Cats don't own or are owned, they just appropriate themselves whatever they need.
<jcastro> he'll pay for letting me live; he's tired, I just need to find him and spring the trap
<Pendulum> I <3 cats
<JFo> taste great
<JFo> with a little salt that is
<JFo> cats need salt
<JFo> :)
<jono> JFo, I physically LOLed
<JFo> :)
<JFo> I try to get you to laugh daily jono
<czajkowski> JFo: is this how you cope with bug reports :p
<JFo> no, I'm crazy from that... there is no coping
<JFo> I'm so burnt out on bugs right now I am like a struck match
 * Pendulum hugs JFo 
<JFo> thanks Pendulum :)
<JFo> I have 11000 bug mails that I have yet to read too
 * czajkowski hugs the crazies in ubuntu-community-team
<JFo> just can't get motivated to look at them
<czajkowski> JFo: I cant bribe you with white choclate and JD can I, that works wonders with me
<JFo> nah, I need to lose weight now
<JFo> waiting for my treadmil to get here tomorrow
<jcastro> JFo: it sucks, ellipticals ftl.
<JFo> yeah, I am going to try walking on the tread during the day
<Pendulum> is everyone I know on a diet? it's starting to feel that way :-/
<JFo> I have GOT to get out of this chair
<JFo> Pendulum, no, I'm not on a diet
<JFo> I just need to move more than I do
<Pendulum> JFo: ah, fair enough :)
<jcastro> 20 more pounds is all I need
<JFo> I need ever so much more than 20 :)
<JFo> my doctor says that in order not to be considered obese I need to lose 100
<JFo> \which would put me under 200
<JFo> which would make me a little guy
<JFo> I told him I'd lose 'some'
<JFo> but it would be no 100 lbs :)
<jcastro> I started lifting
<jcastro> I am heavier but less fatty
<Pendulum> heh
<JFo> I plan to do cardio first and then lift
<JFo> need to cut before I build
<Pendulum> I was not criticising (considering I'm doing the diet/exercise thing myself)
<JFo> Pendulum, I understand :)
<jcastro> my sugar tests came back way better last time so I am making progress
<Pendulum> jcastro: yay!
<JFo> I am afraid of what mine look like
<jcastro> I'll have my gear at UDS, I'd be more than happy to confirm what you probably already know. :p
<jcastro> https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/ubuntutheproject-community-n-launchpad-for-upstreams
<jcastro> JFo: sub to that please
<jcastro> that shall be our annual lp grilling
<JFo> loadin
<JFo> done
<JFo> works for me jcastro
<JFo> I still owe you a plan for how we deal with +patches
<jcastro> you owe me docs for the forums too
<jcastro> but I don't expect interest in them anyway
<JFo> yep
<JFo> well... we will discuss at UDS :)
<czajkowski> I folks are going to UDS can you please update your details into https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UDS-N/Attendees
<czajkowski> *if
<Pici> ooh, figlet
<JFo> I so listen to the wrong kind of music when working
<JFo> :)
<jcastro> ugh, lp keeps logging me out today
<JFo> jcastro, don't get me started
 * JFo stabs malone
<jcastro> yeah
<czajkowski> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZLeuRLhoexg  blaring while I tackle emails
<czajkowski> by taackling I mean mailing everyone else with action items :)
<JFo> <- listening to Kid Rock
<JFo> and catching myself singing it
<JFo> and I jump genres too much... was listening to Utah Saints and The Crystal Method earlier
<doctormo> Why did I skip calculus at the sixth form I didn't go to!
<Pendulum> doctormo: huh?
<doctormo> Woot, finally finished.
<doctormo> nigelb: Are you still here?
<nigelb> doctormo: yup
<nigelb> doctormo: Here's my reason for staying up till 2:30 am -> http://github.com/nigelbabu/git-impact-graph
<nigelb> paultag: ^^ I haz something for you :)
<doctormo> nigelb: http://divajutta.com/doctormo/report/ubuntu-community-team.svg <- this is what I just completed.
<doctormo> jono: this is a community connectivity graph: ^ you may be interested.
<doctormo> Although it is 10pm in London, so he's probably down the pub.
<AlanBell> sweet, what is that based on doctormo?
<AlanBell> are the lines based on the number of times someone says someone else's nick?
<doctormo> AlanBell: IRC logs in this channel between the dates. It's basically a connectivity graph.
<doctormo> Basically
<AlanBell> cool stuff
<nigelb> I'm like at the center :p
<AlanBell> I have never spoken to Pendulum
<AlanBell> oh, have now
<doctormo> nigelb: You talk a lot to everyone :-P
<nigelb> AlanBell: *blink* you never have?
<doctormo> Code for those interested: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~doctormo/doctormo-random/irc-graphing/files
<AlanBell> nigelb: surprised me too
<AlanBell> pretty hard to work it out for everyone else, but Pendulum is right next to me and there is no connecting line
<AlanBell> between me and Pendulum
<nigelb> Now there should be :p
<nigelb> I have now learned that python sucks with array keying compared to php
<paultag> nigelb, what's up?
<nigelb> paultag: http://github.com/nigelbabu/git-impact-graph
<nigelb> (work in progress)
<paultag> nigelb, kickass :)
<nigelb> paultag: I'll get it something for fancy over the weekend :D
<paultag> nigelb, for sure, for sure
<paultag> nigelb, I never knew your github
<paultag> nigelb, folowing you now :)
<nigelb> paultag: first project on github :)
<nigelb> I signed up to branch cakephp and submit a fork for merging I think
<nigelb> but instead submitted a patch :p
<paultag> nigelb, haha aye
<doctormo> nigelb: What is it about python lists that are defective compared to php?
<nigelb> doctormo: I couldn't key it as easily I could key php
<doctormo> nigelb: I don't know how more flexible lists could be keyed, the python implimentation seems perfect, much better than perl.
<doctormo> nigelb: Can you give me an example?
<nigelb> doctormo: in php I do
<doctormo> nigelb: proceed
<nigelb> foreach($line in $array):
<nigelb> gah
<nigelb> I'm too sleepy to type it out
<nigelb> morning
<doctormo> nigelb: That looks very possible in python. for line in array:
<nigelb> doctormo: there's more
<nigelb> how do you have string keys?
<doctormo> nigelb: That's a dictionary, not a list.
<nigelb> doctormo: I shall look at that code again when I'm sane
<doctormo> doing for x in y: is an iterator. You can make your own itterators with yield (which is fun). To iterate over a dictionary you just have to decide what it is you want to iterate over.
<nigelb> doctormo: can I iterate over a dicationary and creaaate fields dynamically?
<doctormo> for key in dict.keys(): or for (key, value) in dict.iteritems(): etc
<nigelb> we should continue this conversation in about 5 hours when I'm sane
<nigelb> 3 am isn't my best
<doctormo> nigelb: Get more sleep than 5 hours :-)
<nigelb> nah, work
<nigelb> TGIF :D
<highvoltage> jcastro: I updated the theme on http://www.youtube.com/user/ubuntudevelopers , let me know if it's ok or if there's something you'd like changed
<jcastro> that's way better than before!
<pleia2> doctormo: hm, where does it get the pictures?
<nigelb> pleia2: gravatar apparently
 * nigelb goes to bed for real.
<pleia2> ah
<doctormo> pleia2: headochies from planet ubuntu
<doctormo> Some people don't show because their headochi is differently named, I think your was lyz.png instead of pleia2.png
<nhandler> doctormo: Isn't it hackergotchi
<doctormo> nhandler: Some kind of shrunken head thing.
<pleia2> yeah, my lp name is different than my irc nick
 * nhandler is installing the perl modules to run the script.
<nhandler> Later, I'll modify it to work with my local irssi logs
<doctormo> nhandler: The processing time on the Aesthetic graph goes up exponentially with more nodes.
<nhandler> doctormo: I'll look at the code. I might take out some of the graph stuff and just focus on the hard data
<doctormo> nhandler: It's seperate anyway, just use the generate-index and generate-connections scripts for your data mining.
<nhandler> One thing I've wanted to do for a while is load my irssi logs into a database of some sort so that I could run queries on it. I just need to come up with a good/logical way to store it
<doctormo> But do pass back your irssi mods, I could use them for double checking.
<nhandler> Hmm...I just ran the generate-all scrript, and I ended up with all 'Linked image not found' circles
<nhandler> doctormo: Is it just looking for the nick change messages to determine aliases (for the most part)?
<doctormo> nhandler: Ah your right I didn't commit the default circle
<doctormo> nhandler: There is a users.aliases file it will accept for manual connections too.
<nhandler> doctormo: Yeah, I saw that mentioned in the code.
<doctormo> nhandler: The date related indexing it for eventual animation.
<jcastro> highvoltage: great job, it doesn't make my eyes bleed
<highvoltage> jcastro: what a co-incidence! that was the goal
<akgraner> News Team Meeting in 12 minutes if anyone wants to pop in
<akgraner> ubuntu-news
#ubuntu-community-team 2010-10-08
<Pendulum> AlanBell: you've never spoken to me?
<Pendulum> bah, scrollback :(
<Tm_T> hi
<doctormo> Hello Tm_T
<jcastro> awesome
<jcastro> after nearly taking my life while I tried to get him the cat carrier
<jcastro> he just walks into it right now
<jcastro> at almost 11pm
<akgraner> hahaha
<nigelb> jcastro: fun day
<duanedesign> doctormo: really cool community connectivity graph
<nigelb> morning folks
<nigelb> I discovered that 4 hours of sleep isn't enough
<duanedesign> :)
<duanedesign> nigelb: i was just reading scrollback ;)
<duanedesign> nigelb: what is git-impact-graph
<nigelb> duanedesign: trying to draw a pretty graph of all the code changes in a project
<nigelb> duanedesign: it now generates the right data
<nigelb> I'll do the css stuff today perhaps
<duanedesign> morning ara
<nigelb> morning ara :)
<JFo> sigh*
<JFo> <-insomnia again
<duanedesign> ugh :\
<JFo> second time this week
 * nigelb hugs JFo 
<JFo> :)
<dpm> good morning everyone!
<nigelb> morning kim0, dpm :)
<nigelb> 2 days go people!
<dpm> \o/
<dpm> good morning nigelb, hey kim0
<AlanBell> Pendulum: not sufficiently it would appear
<duanedesign> for those who were not here when doctormo posted his cool graph http://divajutta.com/doctormo/report/ubuntu-community-team.svg
<kim0> dpm: nigelb hey guys
<dpm> heya :)
<jussi> it would take a while to generate, but Id be interested in seeing that graph done for #ubuntu for a time :P
<maco> no dholbach today?
<nigelb> jussi: are you crazy!
<jussi> nigelb: yup :D
<nigelb> jussi: hah
<duanedesign> jussi: those stat counters can be good ways to quantify irc contributions. Maybe not the graph exactly, but the data used to make it
<jussi> duanedesign: exactly ;)
<duanedesign> we have one we use in #ubuntu-beginners
<duanedesign> i think nigelb is on that one too :)
<dholbach> good morning!
<duanedesign> dholbach: good morning
<dholbach> hey duanedesign
<maco> oh there you are
<duanedesign> dholbach: your ears must of been burning. Someone just asked where you where.
<dholbach> ears? burning?
<duanedesign> haha. /me wondered if the saying would translate to an international audience
<duanedesign> dholbach: Said of somebody who was not present but was the topic of discussion
<dholbach> I see - I'll try to remember it
<kim0> For me .. you get the hiccups :)
<duanedesign> :)
<nigelb> kim0: I've heard that for sneezing
<nigelb> morning dholbach :)
<dholbach> hi nigelb, hey kim0
<kim0> dholbach: howdy
<kim0> dholbach: You will sneeze, get the hiccups and ears burning
<dholbach> ok, I'm glad I can say "none of the above" :)
<nigelb> what time does millbank office people start working?
<jussi> does anyone know how much extra nights cost in the hotel?
<nigelb> an arm and a leg :p
<jussi> no, really.
<dholbach> nigelb: I guess around 9ish, but last I heard nobody gets killed for turning up earlier or later
<nigelb> dholbach: lol, ok :)
<nigelb> thank you
<nigelb> jussi: you're going? :)
<jussi> yes!
<nigelb> dang
<nigelb> missing more people :/
<dpm> hey dholbach!
<dholbach> hola dpm, hey jono
<jussi> jono: hey. do you know how much a night at the hotel costs?
<kim0> jono: morning
<maco> jussi: being as its a uds, its sure to be far more than reasonable
<maco> the hotels are always too nice to be within the affordable range of mere mortals
<jono> jussi, hey, ask Marianna
<jono> dholbach, hey
<jono> hey kim0
<dholbach> jussi: you could just check on http://www.thecaribeorlando.com/caribe-royale/
<dholbach> Queen Non-Smoking	$169.99, one night one person
<duanedesign> jussi: i thought it was 160
<duanedesign> oop there you go :)
<dholbach> just a matter of looking it up
<jussi> thank you peoples.
<dpm> morning jono
<czajkowski> Aloha
<nigelb> good morning czajkowski :)
<kim0> czajkowski: morning
<nigelb> yayayay, I got kicked by partybot.  First person for mav release I suppose
<AlanBell> who is the contact point for the paid apps in the software centre thingie?
<duanedesign> morning czajkowski
<popey> Morning all
<popey> I'm planning on a bunch of screencasts (aimed at my mum), if anyone has any suggestions... do add them to the list.. http://pad.ubuntu-uk.org/Screencasts
 * nigelb adds
<popey> ta
<duanedesign> morning popey
<popey> lo
<AlanBell> popey: fancy doing an introduction to vtiger screencast?
<popey> I have offered to your business partner :)
<AlanBell> I had best talk to him then!
<doctormo> jussi: Hey are you looking for UDS accommodation?
<jussi> doctormo: not really
<popey> doctormo: have you seen piespy?
<popey> http://popey.com/~alan/piespy/ubuntu-uk/ubuntu-uk-current.png
<doctormo> popey: nope
<popey> http://www.jibble.org/piespy/
<doctormo> popey: How does it work, do you know?
<popey> it sits in your channel monitoring communication then draws pretty pictures based on who is talking to who
<popey> and who talks at the same time
<popey> so me saying your nick triggers a relationship
 * dpm lunch
<Pici> Ever try running it against #ubuntu?
<popey> no
<popey> bots aren't allowed are they?
<popey> i have piespy on my vps, happy to point it at #ubuntu if i was allowed
<Pici> Oh, I didn't realize it was a bot. Thought it just analyzed logs.
<popey> its a silent bot, just sits there and watches conversation
<nigelb> isn't it possible to get permission for bots from ircc?
<nigelb> (if its a totally legit reason, etc)
 * popey shrugs
<czajkowski> afternoon
<duanedesign> o/
<nigelb> ~0~
<popey> be fun to run it in #u-r-p :)
<nigelb> popey: haha
<nigelb> your vps might just die witht the sheer amount of text going to fill it up in the next 24 hours
<jussi> popey: it would just be a big hub around partybot... :D
<popey> heh
<Pici> The rules are a bit fuzzy for non-talking bots.  And fuzzier still because this is like a log bot, but doesn't really log things.
<popey> it doesnt log
<popey> well, it might, but I dont have it set to :)
<popey> but I see what you're saying, the images are some form of log
<jussi> I think we have "discretion" as part of the deal
<jussi> should be smple to make a decision on it, shoot a quick email to us ;)
<popey> to whom?
<popey> irc-council@ ?
 * popey mails
<dholbach> akgraner: I got the re: interview mail like 15 times now :)
<dholbach> akgraner: not sure if it's a problem on my end or on yours :)
<nigelb> dholbach: its a conspiracy to fill your inbox *evil laugh*
<dpm> dholbach, akgraner, I got several as well. Not that I mind, just mentioning it. Amber, are you trying to sabotage my inbox 0 plans? :P
<dholbach> :-)
<jcastro> dholbach: I am channeling you this morning
<dholbach> jcastro: you're doing what? :)
<jcastro> http://castrojo.tumblr.com/post/1269346407/my-new-proposal-for-improving-governance
<jcastro> there, fixed all those problems
<jcastro> next!
<jcastro> see what I did there?
<dholbach> haha, awesome
 * dholbach hugs jcastro
<jcastro> see, there's no councils or mailing lists in the diagrams. :)
<czajkowski> lol
 * czajkowski hugs jcastro 
<dholbach> jcastro: you could fit "or make paultag do it" somewhere in there
<jcastro> yeah I had a bunch like
<jcastro> "see if popey will do it instead"
<czajkowski> to be fair paultag fecking rocks for getting weird stuff done
<jcastro> but it took away from the message
<jcastro> czajkowski: that's because in ohio I told him to not care about what anyone thinks and go do shit
<jcastro> this is basically a graph of paultag's question to me a while back
<czajkowski> aye
<czajkowski> he does that
<czajkowski> we have some funky stuff in the loco council thanks to him
<czajkowski> some pretty neat reporting stuff
<jcastro> I'm not saying go bull in a china shop, the idea does need to be awesome first
<dholbach> speaking of which
<dholbach> paultag: I can't quite remember - weren't you in touch with IS about getting all ~team-council-members people on the team-council-members list semi-automatically?
<czajkowski> jcastro: got a moment for a quick pm ?
<czajkowski> please
<jcastro> ok
<jcastro> czajkowski: start typing, I will get caffeine and then respond
<jcastro> just my dumb luck, planet picks up my post right after I post it but BEFORE I fix the grammar mistake in the title
<jussi> hehe
<jussi> popey: mailed you back
<nigelb> jcastro: it gets updated in a few mins right?
<popey> \o/
<jcastro> yeah
<dholbach> I'm going to call it a day now
<dholbach> have a great weekend everyone
 * dholbach hugs you all
<popey> o/
<jcastro> woo, cjohnston, are those the CSS fixes I'm hoping for?
<sense> good afternoon
<Pendulum> hiya sense
<sense> hi Pendulum
<duanedesign> afternoon sense
<sense> hi duanedesign
<sense> Completely forgot, today is the last working day before the release of Maverick!
<jcastro> unless you're working tomorrow and sunday. :p
<sense> jcastro: I'll be moving home tomorrow, so little change I will. :)
<sense> To the wonderful town of Dokkum! :P
<sense> I'm amazed it's actually a city.
<doctormo> jcastro: I thought councils were set up to deal with deadlocked conflicts.
<doctormo> sense: Who doesn't work every day? Being unemployed means I get to work every day! woo.
<sense> doctormo: How great is that!
<duanedesign> doctormo: you and me both :)
<doctormo> sense: It's great, but the pay is terrible.
<sense> jcastro: I reckon you guys won't have much of a weekend this time. :)
<jcastro> release folks won't, but I will take the time to work on my SE questions and answers
<jcastro> did you see the new design?
<jcastro> http://meta.ubuntu.stackexchange.com/questions/377/design-ideas-for-the-final-site
<doctormo> jcastro: So StackExchange has been adopted officially? I thought there was an open source alternative.
<jcastro> it's not official
<jcastro> and yes, there's an OSS thing, ubuntu.shapado.net
<jcastro> er sorry, .com
<czajkowski> jcastro: nice design
<czajkowski> I do liek SE and I get folks now looking there for answers to their questions
<czajkowski> as I knoe many people get lost in the forums
<czajkowski> *know
<sense> jcastro: I did, it looks great. You're sure putting a lot of effort in it. SE seems to be a pretty good platform.
<jcastro> sense: labor of love of the spare time
<jcastro> I kind of got addicted to the numbers
<jcastro> like a game
<sense> :)
<jcastro> once I started getting achievements it was all over for me
<jcastro> also, there is another motive
<jcastro> http://stackexchange.com/sites
<jcastro> stackoverflow has 358,000 developers on it
<czajkowski> jcastro: wow
<jcastro> there's our target for people for quickly, etc. etc.
<sense> Looks awesome, that position, already.
<czajkowski> :D
<czajkowski> that is pretty damn brilliant so soon
<czajkowski> well done
<sense> jcastro: When will the Ubuntu SE get its own logo? :)
<jcastro> those 350k people we would never be able to reach if we ran our own thing
<czajkowski> yup
<jcastro> for the same reason we're on facebook and don't run ububook
<jcastro> :p
<jcastro> sense: everything goes final on sunday along with the distro
<sense> great!
<sense> Keep on the great work on the Ubuntu SE! :)
<sense> I'm off to diner now!
<jcastro> cheers
<doctormo> jcastro: Similar thing to what I was talking about with popey yesterday. There is a case for having communities in all areas, but not all areas are good choices for services to recommend for existing community members.
<jcastro> doctormo: I did tell debian about shapado and they set up their own
<jcastro> and people can work on whatever they feel is best. *shrug*
<doctormo> Examples, I run and will continue to runt he deviantArt ubuntu community, almost 500 members and it's getting a nice community feeling. But I wouldn't recommend deviantArt as a good place to get Ubuntu people involved in making wallpapers or themes.
<jcastro> my idea with these external communities is this
<doctormo> the Ubuntu-Art team should probably have it's own cchost or other art site for doing that.
<jcastro> "I don't know any of that geek stuff, but I do know when I interacted with someone from this ubuntu thing that it was a good experience."
<popey> jcastro / jussi / doctormo http://popey.com/graphs/ubuntu/ubuntu.ogv  <- social graph in video form :)
<jcastro> dude that is brilliant
<czajkowski> popey: wow
<popey> I've got permission to run piespy in #ubuntu and #ubuntu-release-party over the weekend :D
<popey> should make for a fun video next week :)
<czajkowski> popey: productive day eh :)
<popey> eham
<jcastro> popey: that sounds like great before-plenary fodder as well
<popey> :)
 * nigelb waves
<nigelb> python dojo ftw
<duanedesign> ugh. not having much luck getting my irssi logs into a couchdb w/ a python script...keep getting is not JSON serializable
<nigelb> duanedesign: you need to write better regular expressiosn :p
<paultag> Ah, dholbach left
<jussi> popey: I was thinking that maybe, if you like, we could get together and do some sort of little plenary or short talk on irc, and a few related bits and pieces, if you like. ?
<akgraner> dpm, I only resent to everyone twice??
<akgraner> I'll take a look
<akgraner> sorry
<nigelb> popey: something for free culture showcase?
<JFo> akgraner, I resent everyone once :)
<JFo> usually that is enough
<JFo> :P
<nigelb> lol
 * JFo suffers from lack of sleep
<nigelb> thought so
<akgraner> JFo, well the original one the the reply with the updated link
<akgraner> :-)
<dpm> akgraner, no worries. As I said, I don't mind, just mentioning it in case something had gone wrong
<akgraner> that's weird seems like it was only you guys that got it a bunch of time :-/  weird
<akgraner> thanks
<JFo> you just wanted to be sure they saw it akgraner
<JFo> :)
<akgraner> :-)
<akgraner> doctormo, the news team needs your help :-) do you have a few minutes?
<scott-work> i noticed the new 'light' theme on wiki.u.c., is there a way to get my table borders back?
<akgraner> AlanBell, ^^^^
<nigelb> jcastro: http://ubuntuone.com/p/JDm/ hahaha
<nigelb> JFo: ^^
<jcastro> heh
<nigelb> how old is it? :p
<jcastro> it's from my wedding photo booth
 * JFo looks
<jcastro> so mayish?
<nigelb> ah
<JFo> nice
<JFo> <- treadmill just came in... man that thing is heavy
<nigelb> no weights?
<nigelb> or will you just keep lifting the treadmill? :p
<JFo> heh, weights come later
<nigelb> ah
<JFo> I am doing cardio first then weights
<nigelb> \o/
<nigelb> ok, bed time. later all :)
<Pendulum> g'night nigelb
<AlanBell> scott-work: you noticed it in your preferences right, it hasn't been turned on generally?
<jcastro> JFo: you can always carry the weights ON the treadmill
<JFo> jcastro, true
<AlanBell> scott-work: I am doing some hacking on that theme and table borders is certainly on the list
<jcastro> JFo: along with a 75lb rucksack
<jcastro> and some cement shoes
<JFo> heh, I have the ruck
<Pendulum> AlanBell: is there a way to have table borders without making them fixed width? (which I think was the concern charlie-tca had with when he increases font size)
<AlanBell> yes, I want the whole thing more fluid
<scott-work> AlanBell: yes, i noticed it when i adjusted my preferences to use the 'light' theme
<scott-work> AlanBell: thank you for your work :)
<jcastro> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-11503729
<jussi> jcastro: hehe, I did think about that, but we decided to be "different" ;)
<jcastro> I wore aubergine at my wedding
<jussi> jcastro: did you see our wedding photos?
<jcastro> no, link?
<jussi> in your PM
<sense> Gource is fun if you want to visualise work on a branch. :)
<sense> http://people.ubuntu.com/~sense/ind-app_gource.tga
<doctormo> akgraner: My gnome is failing all around me, I didn't get your ping.
<doctormo> How can I help you with the news team?
<pleia2> doctormo: if you want to pop on over to #ubuntu-news I can give you the quick rundown (as I understand it, akgraner and popey can give you more details later :))
<doctormo> jcastro: You must know that Ubuntu member leftyfb is getting married on 10/10? when it said Rush my first thought was OMG Mike Rushton is on BBC news! lol
<akgraner> pleia2, thanks!
<jcastro> hah awesome
<doctormo> popey: Your video from before is now a 404
<popey> yeah
<popey> one mo
<akgraner> popey, who will be at UDS who can upload videos on blip?
<popey> http://popey.com/graphs/
<akgraner> I mean who besides you can do that
<popey> jcastro has the credentials
 * akgraner adds that to my notes :-)  thank you!
<popey> np
<jcastro> akgraner: I'll make sure you have the creds
<akgraner> er uh  - thanks  - I think O.o
<pleia2> hehe
<doctormo> akgraner: I can upload on blip and will be at uds
<jcastro> I had to look up what ableism means
<jcastro> http://castrojo.tumblr.com/post/1269346407/my-new-proposal-for-improving-governance
<jcastro> anyone have any idea what could be going on here?
<doctormo> jcastro: I can't find the reference
<jcastro> nor me
<jcastro> I have no idea what this person is talking about
<doctormo> jcastro: He's saying that it's a bit of a cheek for a Canonical person to be talking about "Just do it" when the community has repeatly been ignored and slapped upside the head for trying to engadge and do design.
<doctormo> Just do it: except if Mark doesn't like it. Is what I think the accusation is.
<jcastro> ...
<jcastro> he's talking about the CoC
<jcastro> "folks have good things to contribute can be denied because their "lifestyle" isn't acceptable."
<jcastro> that doesn't have anything to do with design
<james_w> you realise this guy is a known troll?
<jcastro> no
<jcastro> I have no idea who this person is
<doctormo> jcastro: I'm telling you what he's talking about, it's not the Code of Conduct.
<doctormo> I've had him on my blog too, we had an uninteresting exchange.
<jcastro> well whatever
<jcastro> if he doesn't like the CoC then I'm not holding a gun to his head
<doctormo> jcastro: If he thinks the code of conduct means you have to listen to everyone, then he's mistaken.
<jcastro> I hear people say sometimes that other people abuse the CoC
<jcastro> but I've not yet seen a single shred of evidence where someone is browbeating someone else with the CoC
<JFo> :-/
<doctormo> Some people don't like the CoC since it frowns on being a jerk, but I kinda like that part of it.
<akgraner> jcastro, just go all spalata on them
<akgraner> (j/k)
<jcastro> well, to be frank I'd rather have people not contribute than think they can act like jerks
<jcastro> I mean, I police my behavior just like everyone else
<jcastro> it makes for a better atmosphere
<jcastro> I mean, other than trying to kill JFo with my bare hands that one time
<jcastro> j/k
<JFo> heh
<akgraner> you mean there is a jerk side to you - NO!
<JFo> I deserve it every now and then
<akgraner> JFo, every now and again  - that's like daily
<JFo> yeah, that qualifies as every now and again :P
<jcastro> just my luck
<jcastro> my intended to be funny post is now about human rights
<akgraner> UGH
<jcastro> ... and with that, off to dinner and a movie, ttyall tomorrow
 * JFo provided an answer in comment from Randall :)
<JFo> c ya jcastro
<AlanBell> oh, Aoirthoir.
<AlanBell> one of the more verbose regular commenters on blogs on planet Ubuntu
<doctormo> akgraner: I like jeff, he might be a bit more abrasive that a care bare, but he does fromt ime to time ask fairly insightful and searching questions. He's a good dark knight.
<akgraner> doctormo, I don't hate him - and I've had many conversations with him
<akgraner> he is just passionately intense in the excitement he shares about his dislike for many things Canonical related...
<akgraner> (how's that for expressing a negative in a positive manner?)
<JFo> works for me
<doctormo> akgraner: I'll accept that, he's overly critical of Ubuntu in general. But then if you dig around his obvious flaws, there is if not gold then at least bronze down there.
<akgraner> :-)
<pleia2> oh gosh, jcastro got Aoirthoired
#ubuntu-community-team 2010-10-09
<AlanBell> comments are invited on http://libertus.co.uk/8080 and the test pages linked from there
<AlanBell> oops
<AlanBell> http://libertus.co.uk:8080/
<AlanBell> try that one
<akgraner> crap I have to fix the UWN template  - it still has contents twice - UGH!
<akgraner> hey AlanBell so the line under "In this Issue" needs to be under each section
<akgraner> is that just some markup that needs to be added?
<AlanBell> that is an <HR> tag caused by ------
<akgraner> ok that's what I thought but just wanted to make sure
<akgraner> I left it on there when I was playing with it
<AlanBell> the number of -- used between 4 and 10 indicates the fatness of the line
<akgraner> I like how the links show up
<akgraner> pretty :-)
<akgraner> but how will it look on the new theme?
<AlanBell> um, are you not seeing the new theme there?
<akgraner> nope
<AlanBell> oooh because I am logged in, one sec I will change the default!
<AlanBell> you must think I am mad!
<akgraner> nope
<AlanBell> akgraner: now try :)
<akgraner> open week has a huge white space at the top
<akgraner> and it looks like there is supposed to be an image but I get just the square
<akgraner> hmm why is it numbering the Calendar events
<akgraner> 1. Start
<akgraner> 2. End
<akgraner> 3. Location
<AlanBell> http://people.ubuntu.com/~alanbell/Screenshot-UbuntuOpenWeek.png
<AlanBell> looks like that for me
<AlanBell> yes, I know it is doing numbers where it should to bullets
<akgraner> http://people.ubuntu.com/~akgraner/Screenshot-UbuntuOpenWeek%20-%20Ubuntu%20Wiki%20-%20Chromium.png
<akgraner> that's how it looks for me
<akgraner> and UWN isn't showing the UWN Logo for me :-/
<akgraner> weird
<akgraner> but I like how it looks
<akgraner> but do you think the print is too small
<akgraner> I think it might hurt some people's eyes
<AlanBell> ah the big gap and broken image is in chromium but not firefox
<AlanBell> yes, I think the fonts are too small as well
<akgraner> hmmm ok
<akgraner> so will I need to use Firefox for Ubuntu Wiki pages :-/
<AlanBell> no, I will need to fix it :)
<akgraner> ahh ok
<paultag> heyya akgraner
<paultag> akgraner, how's life?
<akgraner> paultag, good - hopefully the new Fridge site launches this weekend
<akgraner> IS/IT has to do the re-direct :-)
<paultag> :)
<akgraner> and there will still be some tweaks but it's exciting
<pleia2> it's quite an accomplishment, there must have been 2 or 3 attempts at doing this over the years
<pleia2> so congrats akgraner :)
<akgraner> pleia2, you and joey just wound me up and pointed me in the right direction :-)
 * akgraner blushes  - thanks pleia2 
 * pleia2 hugs akgraner 
<Pendulum> akgraner: so that's all we have to do to get you working on something? figure out where to wind you up and then let you go?
<akgraner> Pendulum, so I've been told  - but I thought this was pretty important - I love the news stuff...
<Pendulum> :)
<akgraner> pleia2, and joey had to answer *tons* of questions
<akgraner> and poor jono got his head taken off a few times over this new site - (sorry about that jono)
<jcastro> AlanBell: that wiki looks great
<jcastro> I saw the facebook movie
<jcastro> it was pretty good
<nhandler> jcastro: I saw some show making fun of it and showing a small trailer that demonstrated how you could turn any random topic into an attractive looking drama
<jcastro> yea
<jcastro> there was lots of linux in it
<jcastro> there was a KDE screen in like, tons of parts
<nhandler> jcastro: Any Ubuntu?
<jcastro> well, the terminal in one scene was in /etc/apache2
<jcastro> so either ubuntu or debian
<jcastro> but the scenes with them hacking are all set in periods earlier than ubuntu's existance
<doctormo> huh facebook movie?
<jcastro> though they got the KDE themes and stuff exactly right
<jcastro> and he used wget!
<nhandler> I'm surprised these linux clips haven't started hitting the various tech sites
<jcastro> i saw one on planet kde
<doctormo> time for bed! night.
<duanedesign> 'lo all
<nigelb> o/
<duanedesign> hello mr nigel
<nigelb> morning duane.  /very/ early morning
<duanedesign> yeah. my hours are all messed up. :P
<nigelb> you need a new clock
<duanedesign> :D
<nigelb> or you need to move east
<duanedesign> it actually kinda works well for getting things done (community wise)
<duanedesign> get to catch all the people who live east early in their day before they get busy :)
<nigelb> Right.  1 pm is early for India :p
<duanedesign> :P
<duanedesign> we are getting a lot of new people from india in BT.
<duanedesign> and bhavi has been hanging out more. Getting him to help me get back on the MOTU track
<nigelb> oh, nice
<AlanBell> nigelb: http://libertus.co.uk:8080/ and anyone else who wants to see it really
<nigelb> nice ;)
<nigelb> \o/
<nigelb> AlanBell: things are going to be frantic next week
<nigelb> A lot of pages will need rework :/
<duanedesign> nigelb: for sure
<nigelb> the bug squad pages look ugly on light
<duanedesign> nigelb: is there any plans for organizing the effort?
<nigelb> duanedesign: I haven't heard of one.
<duanedesign> maybe  a list of whats done and what needs to be done?
<nigelb> I'll just have to kick it off for pages I'm respobiel
<nigelb> wow I spell *bad*
<nigelb> that was supposed to be responsible
<duanedesign> yeah thats probably the best bet
<duanedesign> then once everyone gets the pages they are responsible for, we can start looking for orphans
<nigelb> I think top would be wiki pages for teams
<nigelb> Speciall points for fixing headers
<AlanBell> in theory if the design isn't too broken there shouldn't need to be any rework
<AlanBell> where are the bugsquad pages?
<nigelb> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad
<nigelb> They brown-ish backgrouond really gets screwed up and the headers
<duanedesign> looks like someone already worked on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs
<AlanBell> ok, got it
<AlanBell> some screwed up stuff there certainly
<AlanBell> but it is the theme that needs fixing, not the markup
<nigelb> oh?
<AlanBell> with the possible exception of the brown
<nigelb> the markup for brown is hard-coded
<nigelb> what we would need is a style to just apply and get orange colored boxses
<nigelb> *boxes
<AlanBell> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/BugSquad
<AlanBell> https://wiki.edubuntu.org/BugSquad
<nigelb> See? Hard-coded
<AlanBell> yes, the brown might be nice to change
<nigelb> I think what we need is one class for boxes
<nigelb> that should change by theme
<AlanBell> however the layout should not be screwed up
<nigelb> and should be available on all themes
<nigelb> the layout is screwed up light thanks to the space on the left
<nigelb> elky has been saying that from the first time she looked at it
<doctormo> Morning nigelb
<nigelb> morning doctormo :)
<nigelb> we're trying out light theme for wiki and enjoying how things look screwed up
<duanedesign> morning doctormo
<AlanBell> nigelb: yeah, well I nuked bug 654631
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 654631 in ubuntu-website "wide unused space on left of content (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/654631
<doctormo> Can I see?
<AlanBell> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website/+bugs?field.tag=light-wiki
<doctormo> As a high critic of the wiki in general ;-)
<nigelb> doctormo: go to wiki,ubuntu.com and click on your name and change theme to light
<AlanBell> doctormo: http://libertus.co.uk:8080/
<nigelb> doctormo: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserPreferences
<nigelb> AlanBell: \o/
<nigelb> doctormo: chanage the theme to light there
<nigelb> "and your eyes shall be opened"
<nigelb> (sorry, couldn't resist)
<nigelb> let me send a mail to the bug squad list
<AlanBell> the libertus one is running on my laptop and fixes a bunch of bugs (and introduces some entertaining new ones)
<nigelb> heh
<nigelb> AlanBell: set to go live on 13th right?
<nigelb> the light theme...
<AlanBell> yes
<AlanBell> I asked for it to be delayed until the end of open week, or alternatively to go live on 10/10/10
<nigelb> I'll give everyone a heads up
<AlanBell> but I think 13/10/10 is going to be when it happens
<nigelb> AlanBell: wasn't there an announcement mail or soomething?
<nigelb> ubuntu-website list?
<AlanBell> nope, you have to be psychic, or browse your user preferences randomly and look out for new themes
<duanedesign> haha
<nigelb> AlanBell: hrm, I specifically remember you linking me to something on a mailing list :/
<AlanBell> the announcement of it going live was planned to consist of it, um, going live.
<duanedesign> nigelb: the bug squad wiki looks ok?
<nigelb> duanedesign: the brown is ew.  Needs to be orange
<AlanBell> nigelb: actually there may have been a little discussion on a list
<nigelb> but can't be hard-coded
<nigelb> AlanBell: https://lists.canonical.com/archives/ubuntu-website/2010-October/001065.html
<nigelb> And it was a reply to you :p
<doctormo> I would change it to this: http://imagebin.ca/view/Vm4uGeQ.html
<duanedesign> nigelb: what brown?
<nigelb> duanedesign: brown boses.  light
<nigelb> arg
<nigelb> brown boxes.
<AlanBell> lp:~alanbell/ubuntu-website/light-moin-theme if anyone wants to play
<duanedesign> nigelb: hmm. I am not seeing them. The header looks ok. Yikes. Something wrong with this page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage/
<AlanBell> nigelb: ah yes, I don't think there was any discussion before I prompted it though
<nigelb> AlanBell: true.  That is communication fail.
<nigelb> I wish there was a channel where these people hung out
<AlanBell> there is, #ubuntu-website
<nigelb> right
<AlanBell> duanedesign: feel free to copy any page and paste the contents in http://libertus.co.uk:8080/Bugs/HowToTriage etc
<AlanBell> you might need to create headers separately
<AlanBell> then add a link to it on http://libertus.co.uk:8080/ and I will make sure it isn't broken
<AlanBell> generally don't fix the markup to work around the theme (apart from the brown)
<AlanBell> the theme needs to work with the markup (because the markup needs to be viewed in multiple themes)
<AlanBell> sometimes things that are too wide get pushed down 1280 pixels from the top, so if you are looking at a blank page scroll down. I am on to this one.
<doctormo> AlanBell: I am playing, but looking for feedback
<AlanBell> feedback in #ubuntu-website would be great
<nigelb> who uses irssi here?
<duanedesign> nigelb: me
<nigelb> duanedesign: how do I change the height for channel list?
<duanedesign> is the fix for the headers to change the brown to #F1F1DD
<nigelb> duanedesign: I thought of that, but text color would need changing too.
<duanedesign> nigelb: do you use adv_windowlist.pl
<nigelb> duanedesign: yep
<duanedesign> nigelb: ok
<duanedesign> nigelb: i have been wanting to figure this out for awhile
<duanedesign> i will start looking. If you figure it out befor me let me know :)
<nigelb> heh, ok
<duanedesign> i get /msg from people and do not know because it runs off bottom :\
<nigelb> duanedesign: similar
<nigelb>  /set awl_block -15
<nigelb> that helps
<duanedesign> ahh
<duanedesign> darn perl. Looks like cartoon characters cursing
<nigelb> haha.
<duanedesign> ;#$@%!
<duanedesign> :P
<nigelb> That's how Larry Wall cures
<nigelb> *curses
<nigelb> He's a liguistic ya know ;p
<AlanBell> duanedesign: http://localhost:8080/Bugs/HowToTriage (yes, I didn't bring over all the <img> attachments, but the table fits)
<duanedesign> nigelb: lol
<popey> localhost you say? :)
<duanedesign> AlanBell: aha
<popey> http://libertus.co.uk:8080/Bugs/HowToTriage
<duanedesign> http://libertus.co.uk:8080/Bugs/HowToTriage
<duanedesign> d'oh, too slow
<AlanBell> lol
<AlanBell> yeah, localhost, pop round any time :)
<duanedesign> hey, looks like Couch replication is coming backk online \o/
<nigelb> the sync your logs via ubuntu one for no reason at all thing? :p
<duanedesign> and contacts ;)
<duanedesign> i am anxious to test ONeConf and get back to working on Stipple
<duanedesign> have a good day friends
<akgraner> ok prime example of why the social media sites recover email address - should be set to the mailing list teams owners/admins - the news team hasn't found the person who set up the ubuntunews feed for the Fridge
<nigelb> akgraner: but would that not cause a log to be created of that mail?
<akgraner> who cares - you can always change it
<akgraner> if you lost it and can't get it
<akgraner> once you get it - you go in and change it
<nigelb> true :)
<akgraner> you send and mail and IM the other owners as a watch your email kinda of thing
<akgraner> then the minute the email comes in you login and change it
<nigelb> that does make sense
<akgraner> or  - we have an ubuntu-social-media-recovery email address
<akgraner> that all teams can use that isn't logged and the CC or LoCo Council are the admins
<akgraner> and they can recover anyones information
<nigelb> That is a good idea
<nigelb> lesser 'hit by bus' factr
<akgraner> yep
<akgraner> so any brilliant ideas on how to find out the ubuntunews twitter feed information - we've emailed everyone - we've tried the forgot my pw and told everyone to check their emails - and we emailed list owners and past News Team  editors
<nigelb> oh, great :/
<akgraner> I know right
<akgraner> have we missed anything we should try?
<nigelb> Direct Message on twitter?
<jussi> akgraner: and youve done the twitter equivalent of a private message?
<jussi> lol
<nigelb> jussi: beat you to it :p
<akgraner> jussi, nope - let me try that now :-)  thanks
<popey> http://popey.com/graphs/ubuntu.ogv is starting to look more fun
<popey> might have to play with this after release and add some music, change the frame rate etc
<czajkowski> morning
<akgraner> darn it  you can only pm someone who is following you
<nigelb> popey: nice
<nigelb> akgraner: oh, ugh.
<nigelb> that account isn't folowing /anyone/
<popey> i did mention this :)
<popey> see, ignoring popey :)
<akgraner> thanks popey!
<popey> worth blogging?
<popey> so it hits planet ubuntu?
<nigelb> maybe
<czajkowski> wise popey
<akgraner> at this point  - yes - I'm working on the site is moving post to the old fridge right now  - popey can you blog the twitter one
<popey> ok
<popey> have tweeted @twfeed too as they run twitterfeed which actually gates the posts from fridge to twitter
<akgraner> popey, thanks
<akgraner> popey, I just popped into the uk channel to ask about someone taking pics at the London release party - can you nudge anyone you know who is going for me please
<popey> will do
<akgraner> thank you!  You know photo skills of your team better than I :-)
<popey> have asked the the mailing list
<popey> http://popey.com/blog/2010/10/09/who-setup-ubuntunews/
<popey> akgraner: http://popey.com/graphs/ubuntu-uk-current.png  gotcha!
<akgraner> wow
<nigelb> heh
<duanedesign> popey: what program are you using to reassemble the images captured by PieSpy?
<popey> duanedesign: mencoder / ffmpeg
<jussi> Just a reminder, #ubuntu-release-party is open! Welcome!
<duanedesign> popey: thank you
<popey> heh
<popey> np duanedesign
<nigelb> jussi: you mean its not crazy enough for ya? :P
<jussi> nigelb: its getting there, but it wouldnt be a real party if it wasnt crazy
<nigelb> true that
<nigelb> paultag: when you got time we gotta talk about something :)
<paultag> nigelb, yo
<paultag> nigelb, you pung?
<czajkowski> paultag: aloha
<paultag> heyya czajkowski
<nigelb> paultag: aha, yes
<highvoltage> hello you
<czajkowski> akgraner: want pics from all release parties ???
<jcastro> morning!
<nigelb> good morning jcastro :)
<doctormo> czajkowski: you can do that?
<nigelb> doctormo: czajkowski says "let it be done" and its done :D
 * nigelb hides
<jcastro> man, my blog conversation is hitting epic proportions!
<nigelb> jcastro: don't feed the troll.  I like laura's logic.  If its not constructive delete it.
<nigelb> omg 30 comments
<nigelb> thats like more text than in one blog post of yours :/
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> I am still waiting for proof or evidence
<jcastro> and what steps he took to contact the CoC
<jcastro> at which point I will add up all the words he wrote up on my blog
<jcastro> and measure how much time he wasted
<nigelb> lol
<maco> aoithoir?
<nigelb> jcastro: I like persia's suggestion
<jcastro> yeah I clicked "like"
<Pendulum> I think it's interesting that the first "ism" he mentioned was ablism
<Pendulum> considering most people I know even wouldn't even know the term
<czajkowski> eh what post?
<jcastro> I had to look it up
<czajkowski> nigelb: meh I just tolerate crap on my rant page, that's what my blog is my area to air my thoughts on
<Pendulum> tbh, I have in most channels hit a lot of resistance if I mention that "retarded" is offensive (and I don't even try on crazy)
<jcastro> it's amazing to me because I don't even know what alot of people in ubuntu /look like/ let alone what their beliefs or whatever are
<Pendulum> the only channel where I've had back-up on calling out someone for using "retarded" is #ubuntu-women
<Pendulum> (and I do find it a deeply offensive term)
<jcastro> I usually do a good job with my swearing/etc on IRC
<jcastro> it's IRL where I get in trouble
 * jcastro says retarded all the time in real life
<maco> jcastro: on umm.... mormon-who-did-ramadan-guy's blog one time i said the "family friendly" thing in comments and aiorthor was like "HA! and see thats code for no queers allowed!" im like "uh? how so? queer people have families too. it just means understand that theres TMI about sex lives regardless of the gender of the person you're doing it with"
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> like really, I don't really care what your lifestyle is
<jcastro> tbh it's not the whole arguing in my blog that makes me throw my hands up
<jcastro> it's the mentioning of RMS. :)
<maco> Pendulum: yeah i noticed the ableism mention too. i dont hear that word outside GF circles
<nigelb> haha
<Pendulum> haha
<jcastro> the only -ism I approve of is my own alcoholism
<nigelb> jcastro: geekism? :p
<maco> Pendulum: which brings me to... do you consider it ick that the word "sane" is used in tech to refer to a system that will work? like "build environment is sane" or "filesystem is sane"?
<jcastro> 2720 users, 3746 answers ....
<jcastro> we are close maco!
<Pendulum> maco: the crazy/sane/insane stuff (in general) is something that bothers me, but it's not language I've managed to get perfect yet so I don't feel comfortable calling people out on it
<maco> oh god greg please dont send that troll to use the GF wiki....
<nigelb> jcastro: heh, speaking of which
<nigelb> I visited the progamming SE today
<nigelb> oddly it had less programming questions
<maco> nigelb: you mean SO?
<Pendulum> Generally I don't think ablism is a huge issue for Ubuntu, other than where it's part of a larger societal institutionalized mindset or where it's a matter of "only itches get scratched" (which I assume is part of why we don't really have any developers working on accessibility at the moment since Luke doesn't have the time
<Pendulum> _
<nigelb> maco: no, http://programmers.stackexchange.com
<nigelb> the questions were surprising http://programmers.stackexchange.com/?tab=hot
<maco> jcastro: by the way, i think you use the word "lame", right? i recommend NOT using it when telling aiorthor how he's acting.
<Pendulum> or "crazy"
<maco> or dumb
 * maco looks at nigelb
<Pendulum> or idiotic
<nigelb> guilt has charged.
<nigelb> guilty
<Pendulum> someone ought to point him towards Ubuntu for All
<nigelb> maco: I've /really/ tried not do use it after that incident.
<maco> nigelb: yay :)
<jcastro> maco: I won't call out his person on the blog, since he's writing in a tone specifically to point back at me to prove his point
<maco> Pendulum: where's that list of ableist insults?
<maco> FWD maybe?
<jcastro> maco: but if that guy gets offended by lame then the rest of my vocabulary will probably put him in shock. :p
<jcastro> but I am trying lately
<maco> jcastro: lame means crippled...
 * nigelb hugs jcastro 
<jcastro> akgraner taught me "bless your heart."
<maco> which... hmm Pendulum is crippled an ok word?
<maco> or context dependent? "crippled by $event"?
<czajkowski> maco: lame means what now ?
<maco> czajkowski: legs dont work
<Pendulum> maco: context dependent
<Pendulum> (at least IMO)
<czajkowski> a dog or a horse is lame but I've never heard a human being referred to as that ever
<czajkowski> lame means something else entirely
<Pendulum> czajkowski: it's mostly outdated in terms of humans, but it's still used
<czajkowski> like a lame joke
<jcastro> Pendulum: woo, thanks for a real constructive comment!
<nigelb> I have heard lame used for humans in the crippled sense :/
<Pendulum> czajkowski: that comes from lame being used for humans
<Pendulum> maco: it might be on FWD. I've seen a bunch
<maco> FWD has ableist word profiles, but i thought they had a post that was a list of ableist insults and suggestions of things to say instead
<Pendulum> maco: cripple is interesting, too, because it's something being reclaimed. So like I wouldn't want someone else to use it about me, but I use it all the time
<nigelb> *cough* whats FWD?
<maco> nigelb: Feminists With Disabilities
<Pendulum> nigelb: website Feminists with Disabilities http://disabledfeminists.com/
<nigelb> Took me a whiile to parse GF which I've heard of.  Never heard of this one though.
<Pendulum> I think I've had lame used about me before. it did used to be a valid medical term (which most of these things were at one point)
<nigelb> ok, early bed time for me today
<nigelb> later all :)
<Pendulum> AlanBell: does Ubuntu for All have an IRC channel yet?
<Pendulum> although my favourite ablist language is when people tell me I'm wheelchair bound
<Pendulum> because I then tell them with the most innocent look on my face "no I'm not, I haven't found a partner willing to tie me to it yet" (and then switch to a sad face)
<maco> hahaha
<jcastro> that's awesome
<maco> Pendulum: im reading the FWD post on that one, and remembering the time kjcole (dc loco) was looking out the window for his wife saying he was watching for someone short and moving much faster than a child would... because wheels go FAST
<Pendulum> heh
<Pendulum> I don't go so fast anymore
<Pendulum> although that reminds me that I need to sort out renting a powerchair for UDS
<maco> it was on a hill. i dont think she has an option
<Pendulum> haha
<Pendulum> I let go on hills :-)
<Pendulum> at UDS-M there was a ramp down to the hotel restaurant and it was always useful if they funnelled everyone else through the entrance with stairs because then I could just let go and see how far I could get without pushing ;-)
<jussi> Pendulum: wow, wheelchairs arent that cheap! http://www.caremedicalequipment.com/electric-wheelchairs.htm
<jussi> thats almost like rent a car
<Pendulum> jussi: yeah, I'm looking at renting from http://www.applescooter.com/
<Pendulum> which is a lot cheaper
<Pendulum> none of it is as good as my powerchair here, but I have no way of getting it to/from the airport here :(
<jussi> ahh a scooter
<jussi> not that much cheaper..
<Pendulum> no, not a scooter
<Pendulum> they also have powerchairs
<Pendulum> http://www.applescooter.com/Orlando.asp?User=&Reservation=&AC=Checked&DD=&PUD=&DH=4&DM=00&DAMPM=PM&PUH=12&PUM=00&PAMPM=PM&HN=1&CR=Concierge&Attract=1&OL=&NS=&Model=&Device=Wheelchair&First_Name=&Last_Name=&Address1=&Address2=&City=&State=&Zip_Code=&Email_Address=&Mobile_Phone_Number=&Credit_Card_Number=&CC_Exp_Date=&Post=&Visit1=10/01/20105AS%20014591260312:00:13%20AM&Error=Wheelchair
<Pendulum> I can't use a scooter because my thumbs dislocate
<jussi> lol, I get an error down the bottom: Error ! The current browser is either too old or too modern (usind DOM document structure).
<jussi> Pendulum: ah a trifle cheaper, the other one was 45 a day. still
<Pendulum> yeah
<Pendulum> just not possible to rent a chair like mine (which is all fancy and customized and stuff and had I bought it new out of pocket would have been about $15k)
<maco> O_O
<jussi> this place has 150 a week: http://www.questmobilitysolutions.com/medical-equipment-rentals.asp
<Pendulum> maco: http://www.pridemobility.com/quantum/powerbases/q6series/q600.asp with power tilt & power recline
<jussi> Pendulum: and its not possible to take with?
<maco> jussi: where will it fit on the plane?
<maco> super-duper-over-sized-baggage?
<jussi> in the large luggage section?
<Pendulum> it fits under the plane, but I have no way of getting it from my house to the airport :(
<jussi> maco: planes are pretty big...
<Pendulum> and no accessible taxies in my area
<Pendulum> *taxis
<jussi> Pendulum: no accessible taxis? O.o
<maco> jussi: and oversized baggage is $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$
<jussi> Pendulum: how far is it?
<maco> jussi: she lives middle of nowhere
<Pendulum> maco: free for wheelchairs/disability/medical eqiupment :-)
<maco> Pendulum: oh!
<Pendulum> jussi: it's like 5-10 miles from the airport
<maco> Pendulum: im guessing no accessible taxis = in the entire town?
<jussi> Pendulum: and your chair doesnt have that range?
<maco> haha you want her to wheel to the airport?
<Pendulum> maco: air carrier access act. it's illegal for them to charge extra for medical equipment (and you can bring an extra carry-on of just medical equipment
<Pendulum> jussi: no pavements by the roads and busy unsafe roads to walk along the side of
<jussi> my wife used to work for a girl with a chair with a 40km range, she would do that amount no probs
<maco> and where would you put your suitcase?
<Pendulum> the chair shouldn't have problems with the range, it's the safety bit
<jussi> Pendulum: that sucks - I keep forgetting how bad some have it
<Pendulum> yeah
<maco> need to move you to a real city
<Pendulum> while I'm living here I'm pretty much stuck to places I can use my manual chair with
<jussi> where I live we are known for our bike paths
<Pendulum> maco: one of the "real" cities I've lived in had no wheelchair accessible taxis either
<jussi> Pendulum: do you know anyone with a white van? :D
<Pendulum> (but they did have wheelchair accessible public transport and I could have gotten to the airport that way)
<Pendulum> haha
<Pendulum> when I go back to work, I'll start fighting with vocational rehab to pay for an adapted van
<jussi> Pendulum: :D
<Pendulum> well, then I have to buy the van, but they'll at least pay for the adaptions
<Pendulum> which will cut costs from $40k to probably $20k ;-)
<jussi> this is a what we have pretty much all over the city: and a long way out also: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vgUkNxUE0wc
<Pendulum> *ndos*
<Pendulum> I am most definitely not in a city
<Pendulum> I'd ask my ex how she got her powerchair to the airport when she moved, but I think her back folds down (mine can't because of the power recline)
<jussi> Pendulum: nor I, but those paths come out almost to our house
<Pendulum> okay, so I just googled "wheelchair accessible taxi connecticut" it turns out there's one in the entire state
<Pendulum> it's an hour away from my house (so wouldn't help me)
<Pendulum> and they only got it a year ago
<jussi> Pendulum: wth? that is so weird - we have like 20 in Oulu - a town of 120,000
<Pendulum> it's something I've noticed in the US
<jussi> btw, one of our local pubs specialty drink - very cool! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3BssofSb3yM&feature=related
<Pendulum> when I was in Philadelphia (a large-sh city) there were no accessible taxis (and as far as I know that hasn't changed)
<Pendulum> New York City only has about 200
<akgraner> hey interview with Jono - in Issue 6 of Ubuntu User :-) http://ubuntu-user.com/Magazine/Archive/2010/6/INTERVIEW-JONO-BACON-UBUNTU-COMMUNITY-MANAGER
<jussi> Pendulum: that is crazy
<AlanBell> Pendulum: not yet
<Pendulum> AlanBell: okay. well just so you know I've mentioned Ubuntu for All to the person who said they felt like they'd been excluded from Ubuntu for "lifestyle" reasons
<Pendulum> (on jorge's blog)
<highvoltage> Pendulum: which blog entry was that?
<AlanBell> oh goodie
<pleia2> philly pretty much sucks for all kinds of transportation for everyone
<pleia2> lousy public transit, lousy taxi service, driving is a traffic nightmare
<AlanBell> he seems to argue that he disagrees with the CoC because it doesn't hold him to a high enough standard or something
<pleia2> (and it's the 6th largest city in the country!)
<AlanBell> although I may have missed his point because of tl;dr
<maco> AlanBell: http://castrojo.tumblr.com/post/1269346407/my-new-proposal-for-improving-governance#disqus_thread
<AlanBell> yeah, I know, reading it again now
<AlanBell> I know what bisexual is, I am slightly curious about what polysexual is, but I feel asking Google may be unwise
<maco> not everyone fits the gender BInary
<maco> or hmm wait no thats pan/omni
<AlanBell> indeed
<maco> i would guess poly = > 1 partner
<Pendulum> yeah, i assumed it was what I knew of as polyamorous
<maco> ive never heard polysexual, but going by polyamourous...
<Pendulum> pleia2: I actually didn't mind most of the public transit
<maco> Pendulum: well except polyamourous groups (polymer is what cjwatson and i started calling them)  arent necessarily all in the room at once. so id guess polysexual is how many people you're being sexual with at a time...
<Pendulum> (annoyed by the number of light-rail stations that weren't accessible, but that's like complaining about the subways in NYC not being accessible)
<maco> hmm nyc did involve stairs...
<maco> i should look and see how many accessible taxis are in dc
<Pendulum> and most places I was in Philly area were about as bus accessible as most places I was in NYC
<Pendulum> the real problem with SEPTA is the yearly budget threats ;-)
<maco> found it! and it wasnt on FWD!
<maco> http://whatsortsofpeople.wordpress.com/2008/08/11/ableist-language-alternatives/
<maco> though id take "weak" and "feeble" off the safe list
<Pendulum> yeah
<Pendulum> and I'd add "boring" under alternatives to lame
<czajkowski> I'm a little amazed at the amount of places to rent that say "must like cats"
<AlanBell> seen any that say "must like large snakes"?
<AlanBell> "must like chickens"
<czajkowski> no
<czajkowski> but I'd prefer to see either of those
<czajkowski> yucy cats
<maco> boo!
<Pendulum> haha
<Pendulum> czajkowski: are you looking at rooms rather than separate flats?
<maco> note to self: don't ask czajkowski for flatmateness if moving to uk
<czajkowski> damn  K key
<czajkowski> maco: I HATE cats
<czajkowski> Pendulum: both
<czajkowski> ideally I'd love a 1 bedroom flat
<czajkowski> but those seem to be then miles away from work
<czajkowski> so kinda torn
<jcastro> cats are great
<jcastro> little hunters
<jcastro> I still haven't been able to get him in the carrier to take him to the vet the past 2 days
<Pendulum> I miss having a cat :(
<Pendulum> although my mother made comments about maybe getting another cat and I told her I was happy to petsit when they went on vacation if she got another cat
<maco> i used to work at a place where the ceo also did cat rescue. if she rescued kittens, they'd come to the office to play with us at work since they couldnt be left home alone all day
<maco> one of them was adopted by the make-magic-happen person
<czajkowski> honesly my sisters place rivals most spa treatment places, so much stuff to chose from and sample. FUN, she may regret me staying here
<Pendulum> haha
<Pendulum> czajkowski: are you there while she's away?
<jussi> sweet and sour corn chips... interesting tast
<jussi> somewhat like salt an vinegar, but sweet also
<czajkowski> Pendulum: yup till tuesday till I collect them at midnight
<czajkowski> means i can hang out with lyz this week
<czajkowski> and I've 2 open week stuff i need to do as well, and a tal for saturday
<Pendulum> :)
<Pendulum> and the release party?
<czajkowski> yup
<czajkowski> I'd have more freedom living at home http://www.spareroom.co.uk/flatshare/flatshare_detail.pl?flatshare_id=1383078
<Pendulum> yeah
<sense> good evening!
<sense> For the first time, from Dokkum. :)
<AlanBell> czajkowski: that will be empty nesters :)
<Pendulum> hiya sense
<sense> hi Pendulum
<czajkowski> AlanBell: aye
<jcastro> hmm
<jcastro> should I try to get the SE link mentioned in -release-party or you think that'll get shot down?
<czajkowski> jcastro: why not it's a good idea
<duanedesign> AlanBell: ping
<sense> good night everyone and a happy release day tomorrow!
<AlanBell> hi duanedesign
<duanedesign> hello AlanBell
<AlanBell> o/
<duanedesign> I think i found it. I was looking for the page with the bugs filed against the wiki
<duanedesign> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website/+bugs
<AlanBell> yeah, specifically https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website/+bugs?field.tag=light-wiki
<duanedesign> ahhh
<duanedesign> thank you sir
<czajkowski> 60 teams celebrate 10.10 :D
<czajkowski> impressive :D
<doctormo> czajkowski: I also filled in all the events we've done in the loco directory so the loco council can see we're not dead.
<czajkowski> great stuff thanks
#ubuntu-community-team 2010-10-10
<Pendulum> jcastro: frighteningly the person on your blog didn't stomp all over me
<jcastro> Pendulum: heh
<jcastro> http://askubuntu.com/
<jcastro> YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Pendulum> :)
<highvoltage> 3
<jcastro> man
<jcastro> I can't believe -release-party
<jcastro> people still think there's an actual hour
<jcastro> oh cool, I just noticed the new kubuntu logo
<jcastro> http://twitter.com/#!/kubuntunetbook
<jcastro> hot
<highvoltage> jcastro: heh, I heard from a reasonably trusted source that it will be at 10:10 tomorrow morning UK time
<cjohnston> lol
<jussi> I know when its coming out, but If I told you, I would have to kill you :P
<nigelb> whoa, its a crazy release day
<nigelb> 503 people in release party :D
<nigelb> yay
<nigelb> its coming, I think
<nigelb> gah, channel muted to say its not yet out :/
<czajkowski> nigelb: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2010-October/000139.html
<nigelb> czajkowski: I saw!
<nigelb> Did you see the time?
<nigelb> I was just congratulating robbiew on that :)
<czajkowski> aye
<czajkowski> I'm still on BST
<nigelb> czajkowski: pleia2 with you? :)
<czajkowski> she's in her hotel
<nigelb> ah
<czajkowski> give the girl a break after all the travelling
<czajkowski> followed by meeting a ton of Irish later on for the party
<nigelb> heh
<jussi> someone tell me where I put my USB stick...
<czajkowski> with the photos in the drawer
<jussi> hrm, no. let me just go look see if its in the netbook...
<nigelb> I should try the ec2 cloud today
<kim0> #ubuntu is crazy now
<nigelb> wait, there is a more crazier place than release party?
 * nigelb joins
<nigelb> hey there sense
<nigelb> whoa 1553 people! OMG
<sense> good morning nigelb and everyone!
<sense> Happy release day! :D
<nigelb> sense: relaseing at 10.10.10 rocked
<sense> :)
<nigelb> sense: I <3 that tweet about nautilus elemetery :)
<nigelb> s/e/a
<sense> nigelb: I get the creeps from such a popular site as OMG!Ubuntu! adding that to their list of '10 things to do after you install Maverick'.
<nigelb> yuck
<akgraner> ok I am drawing a blank for some reason  - Edubuntu, Kubuntu, Xubuntu, Netbook, Mythbuntu, Ubuntu Studio  - am I missing a flavor of Ubuntu?
<akgraner> check out ubuntu-news.org :-)  I'm adding links to things...
<akgraner> See if we've left off anything we should link too?
<sense> akgraner: Lubuntu
<nigelb> that's not approved yet
<nigelb> akgraner: Not sure if Netbook falls into same list as those
<nigelb> since Kubuntu and Ubuntu have netbook images
<akgraner> ahh - I'll pull that one then nigelb
<nigelb> akgraner: lemme confirm :)
<akgraner> nigelb, I pulled it for now - but someone let me know how that should be added
<nigelb> akgraner: according to their website, its not blessed yet
<akgraner> ahh ok
<akgraner> sense, ahh Lubuntu
<czajkowski> aloha
<czajkowski> greetings from ubuntu ie release party
<akgraner> sense, added
<akgraner> czajkowski, sweet!!!
<sense> greetings to the IE release party!
<sense> akgraner: ok!
<sense> There are so many derivatives now that you need a register to keep track of them. :)
<akgraner> :-)
<akgraner> I am just trying to hit the high spots
<duanedesign> happy release day everyone
<czajkowski> http://pix.ie/czajkowski/1967946/in/album/385788
<czajkowski> i got a cake
<nigelb> czajkowski: that icing needs to be on the natty kick off video :p
<czajkowski> nyommy
<popey> :)
<Tm_T> hi
<jcastro> paultag: can you reddit the askubuntu.com launch pls?
<duanedesign> czajkowski: wow, that is a pretty cake
<czajkowski> cake was divine
<nigelb> jcastro: I am now addicted to stackexchange :/
<nigelb> you owe me a lot of lost sleep :p
<Pendulum> czajkowski: what sort of cake was it?
<nigelb> laughter for day: http://abstrusegoose.com/303
<czajkowski> choclate
<Pendulum> :)
<duanedesign> jcastro: i got it on reddit :)
<jcastro> oh awesome
<jcastro> I'll go vote
<sense> czajkowski: That is one beautiful cake!
<sense> jcastro: askubuntu.com has come out great!
<jcastro> \o/
<jcastro> I need some help voting down the junk please!
<sense> Need more rep!
<nigelb> heh
<akgraner> remember  - it's a piece of cake to make a pretty cake -  :-)  that song is never going to get out of my head
<nigelb> oh, right. @#$@#%$@#$#@ you akgraner
<nigelb> Now I get it all back
<akgraner> hahaha
<akgraner> I just had to share  - misery loves company
<akgraner> it's JFo's fault
<nigelb> Oh, YES
<nigelb> He isn't here sadly
<akgraner> he was singing it yesterday
<akgraner> my kids now have it set to when I call their cell phones that's what I here
<nigelb> akgraner: I feel for you
<nigelb> and yes, you have amazing kids who know how to get on their mom's nerves :p
<nigelb> (when someone calls me, they here I'm alive by celine dion :p)
<akgraner> nigelb, they excel in pushing my buttons
<nigelb> akgraner: heh
<akgraner> so my daughter wants to start a Linux Club at her school
<nigelb> \o/
<akgraner> nigelb, then you come here and help :-P
<nigelb> lol
<akgraner> I can't figure out when I'll find the time
<akgraner> ugh
<nigelb> \o/
<nigelb> akgraner: changing my callertne :p
<akgraner> :-P
<Pendulum> akgraner: do you need to find the time? or could she find another parent/teacher willing to help instead?
<paultag> jcastro, yeah sure
<nigelb> paultag: poke
<Pendulum> paultag: I think there was a message later that it's already been done
<paultag> nigelb, you see I'm here, just ask the damn question :)
<Pendulum> paultag: maybe he was just poking you :P
<nigelb> paultag: bad timing.
<paultag> Pendulum, cool, I'll be sure to upvote :)
<paultag> nigelb, :)
<nigelb> paultag: I was about to ping you anyway :)
<akgraner> well - I supposed we could find someone to help - but so far we get the deer in the headlight look from teachers if you mention - anything but windows
<paultag> nigelb, kk
<nigelb> mac?
<nigelb>  :p
<Pendulum> akgraner: what does she need the adult to do? (other than be there so that the school and parents don't get upset)
<Pendulum> and how far away is JFo? ;-)
<akgraner> he said he would help
<nigelb> He'll help you practice the cake song
<akgraner> and Pete said he would help
 * Pendulum has not heard the cake song and doesn't plan on ever hearing it :-)
<akgraner> Pendulum, don't!!!
<nigelb> akgraner: omg, Pendulum hasn't heard the cakesong
<akgraner> you'll never get it out of your heard
<nigelb> don't worry, JFO will play it at UDS :p
<akgraner> ugh
<Pendulum> I'm sure I can escape him playing it
<AlanBell> You gotta do the cooking by the book
<popey> AlanBell: i hate you
<Pendulum> popey: what'd he do this time?
<popey> 18:39:26 < AlanBell> You gotta do the cooking by the book
<popey> that is all
<sense> good night everyone!
<czajkowski> aloha
<czajkowski> hows folks
<Pendulum> hiya czajkowski
<czajkowski> Pendulum: ello ello
<Pendulum> czajkowski: how's you?
<Pendulum> hmm... where does unity discussion tend to happen?
<czajkowski> good thanks just in from being out all day
<czajkowski> but was a good laugh
<Pendulum> heh
<czajkowski> more pics going up now to pix.ie/ubuntuie
<Pendulum> :-)
<czajkowski> ayatana to answer your question
<Pendulum> *nods* not a specific question, but someone just asked about Unity & Orca so I was trying to figure out where to ask :)
<czajkowski> ahh just see it on the ML
<Pendulum> yeah
<rlameiro> hi popey , is there a video distribution platform for ubuntu related stuff? is there something for ubuntu studio? how does it work?
<highvoltage> 22:19 < jcastro> man
<highvoltage> 22:19 < jcastro> I can't believe -release-party
<highvoltage> 22:20 < jcastro> people still think there's an actual hour
<highvoltage> jcastro: ^^^ they were right ;)
<jcastro> yeah but they were guessing
<czajkowski> jcastro: ello ello
<czajkowski> what has you here on a sunday
<jcastro> askubuntu.com. :)
<czajkowski> looks really good
<Pendulum> jcastro: I kinda could have guessed what the hour was :P
<jcastro> Pendulum: yeah, I actually slept over it
<Pendulum> I did too
 * highvoltage woke up especially for it
<czajkowski> all of todays photos from Ireland http://pix.ie/ubuntuie/album/390376
<highvoltage> *all of them*?
<Pendulum> czajkowski: did they buy you a meerkat too?
<czajkowski> nope
<Pendulum> aww :(
<czajkowski> I bought I bought one today and we gave it away at the quiz
<czajkowski> highvoltage: well all of mine :)
<Pendulum> I considered going to a museum that has both meerkats and penguins on the cover of its brochure today
<Pendulum> instead I've sat home procrastinating on packing and watching American football :)
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-10-03
<kim0> Morning everyone
<czajkowski> kim0: aloha
<kim0> czajkowski: hey there :)
<kim0> where are the boys .. things are quite today
<czajkowski> aye very quiet
 * nigelb waves weakly
<nigelb> Neck pain killing my monday :(
<mhall119> sounds like nigelb had a wild weekend
<mhall119> morning everyone
<nigelb> mhall119: :D
<kim0> akgraner: where did you mirror that post btw .. I'd like to keep an eye there as well
<akgraner> google +
<kim0> got it
<akgraner> cool - just thought I'd let ya know - I hope my reply wasn't rude to the person who asked the question...but didn't want other questions getting posted there without you all knowing
<mhall119> akgraner, rude?  I can't even imagine.
<kim0> It's a pity when I post the article on FB .. people talk there, on G+ the same ..etc
<kim0> there needs to be an aggregated grand central of comments or somthn
<mhall119> disqus
<AlanBell> monopolies are so convenient!
<mhall119> but I hear it's not so great
<akgraner> yep - I wanted to say - "um did you read the article  - post questions and comments there"
<kim0> yeah except you're not allowed to use your "comments" once you export them
<akgraner> mhall119, I'm working on being more assertive and concise...sometimes that comes across as rude when I don't mean too...
<AlanBell> funnily enough a comment system build on desktopcouch/U1 hosted couch would work rather well
<mhall119> akgraner: only online, where your accent doesn't work it's magical charm
<mhall119> we need <southern></southern> tags
<akgraner> mhall119, I had some feedback that I was too nice and didn't stand up for myself like I should  - so I'm working on that....  aww thanks :-)
 * mhall119 subscribes to the Winston Churchill philosophy of assertiveness
<akgraner> what's that speak softly and carry a big stick kinda style
<mhall119> yup
<akgraner> :-)
<akgraner> mhall119, you've meet me  - um whispering/speaking softly and I do not go together...plus that would give pgraner an excuse for not hearing me around the house.
<Pendulum> mhall119: I thought that predated Churchill (I'm thinking it was Teddy Roosevelt)
<mhall119> akgraner: he's a man, he doesn't need an excuse ;)
<akgraner> hahaha
<mhall119> Pendulum: I think it's one of those contested quotes, but generally attributed to Churchill
<Pendulum> mhall119: weird, I've never heard Churchill with it before
<akgraner> mhall119,  - oops I wasn't supposed to laugh at that was I...inside voice reminder :-)
<jcastro> dpm: kim0: do you guys know eric's irc nick?
<kim0> hmm
<kim0> if it wasn't in jono's email then nope
<dpm> jcastro, no, he might still be setting it up. I remember jono asked him, but he's not answered the e-mail yet
<jcastro> heh, no idea what time zone he's in either.
<jcastro> I sent him my phone # just now
<dpm> jcastro, he might be up already, jono was saying that he (jono) would usually be online later than eric
<jcastro> ara: heya
<ara> jcastro, hello!
<jcastro> ara: I need to move your plenary to tuesday
<ara> jcastro, was not already scheduled to be on Tuesday?
<jcastro> sorry
<jcastro> I meant away from tuesday
<jcastro> and on wednesday
<jcastro> sorry I was backwards
<jcastro> I put steve george on wednesday but he leaves after EOD on tuesday so I have to move him there
<ara> jcastro, OK, sure
<jcastro> ara: actually, Thursday will be your day, sorry!
<ara> jcastro, you need some sleep :D
<jcastro> I am well restedt
<jcastro> I would be this dumb with more sleep
<ara> hehehe
<ara> OK, thursday it is then, no worries
<jcastro> steve says he'd be willing to buy you a drink in exchange for switching
<jcastro> high five!
<jcastro> mhall119: so hey do you think these latest tweaks outta do it?
<mhall119> jcastro: the latest tweaks will make it faster and less resource hungry per request
<mhall119> whether or not that'll fix out issues I can't say, because we still don't know what exacly our issues are
<jcastro> k
<jcastro> hey
<jcastro> I should file a bug about pagination
<jcastro> is that the right word?
<jcastro> I just remembered
<jcastro> Daviey: ping
 * akgraner guess erward is the new addition to the community team...if so WELCOME and CONGRATULATIONS....
<akgraner> s/guess/guesses
<jcastro> \o/
<jcastro> kim0: hah
<jcastro> the q+a turned awesome
<jcastro> "I believe MPD is widely used music player. It would be great if ubuntu repository package was cofigured properly to play on pulseaudio. Or is there some good guide to do that?"
<kim0> jcastro: server focused indeed :)
<kim0> music servers are still servers eh :)
<jcastro> aha!
<jcastro> this would be a good time to show that the comments need threading
<kim0> erward: woohoo o/ welcome aboard man
<kim0> jcastro: I know it does yes .. trying to get that rolling .. The awesome daker is helping with that
<jcastro> ha rock
<jcastro> ask me anything about servers! Hi yes, can you help me with my wireless on my laptop?
<kim0> :)
<kim0> jcastro: did you see this article where the guy talks about the escape angle from unity icons vs osx .. quite detailed!
<kim0> hope someone is looking at that
<jcastro> yeah I left a response
<jcastro> since apparently he didn't update
<jcastro> so his firefox was all old
<jcastro> though in 11.10 it's much better since there's an update thing in the menu
<jono> erward, welcome!
<jcastro> kim0: also it wasn't obvious to me how crowded and mushed our menus were until he pointed it out
<jcastro> now it bothers me, heh
<kim0> jcastro: yeah hehe :)
<kim0> jcastro: and hey 11.10 is not out yet .. so ..
<jono> kim0, all set?
<kim0> yep
<jono> kim0, one sec, setting up the hangout
<jono> kim0, invite sent
<jono> dpm, all set?
<dpm> jono, all set!
<dpm> hi erward, welcome to the team! :-)
<jono> dpm, invite sent
<dpm> jono, sound sorted, can you re-send me the invite?
<jono> sent
<jono> dpm, that was weird
<jono> invite resent
<dpm> jono, sorry, it seems switching my gmail account closed the connection :(
<jono> damn Google
<jono> dpm invite sent
<czajkowski> aloha
<jcastro> man
<jcastro> this countdown guy's post on g+ is awesome
<nigelb> jcastro: link?
<jcastro> bah closed it
<jono> erward, you there?
<jcastro> one sec
<jono> jcastro, can we have a quick call while I drive into SF?
<jono> jcastro, in about 15m?
<jcastro> fo sho
<jono> cheers, pal
<jcastro> nigelb: https://plus.google.com/112648813199640203443/posts/F87YBuPd5s8
<jcastro> 2nd to the last comment
<nigelb> haha
<jcastro> that will teach that guy to try to help!
<Daviey> jcastro: hola
<jcastro> hey are you in boston?
<Daviey> yes
<jcastro> k, I was just wondering
<jcastro> how's it looking?
<Daviey> jcastro: pretty good
<Daviey> T he net connection at ODS is less than adequate.
<jcastro> ah, our demo doesn't need the net so we should be good
<jcastro> Daviey: I will see you on wednesday!
<erward> jono: yes, I'm here
<Daviey> jcastro: cool
<jono> erward, welcome!
<erward> thanks
<jono> erward, can you msg me your phone number?
<jono> I will give you a quick call while I am heading out
<Pendulum> Daviey: you're in Boston? You didn't tell me you were coming a drivable distance from me :(
<czajkowski> Daviey: bring me back taffey!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<kim0> is it really not possible to drag some files, alt+tab and drop them on some other window
<nigelb> kim0: possible in metacity
<nigelb> ( I think )
<kim0> nigelb: I'm actually on u-2d .. which is metacity afaik
<kim0> not working still
<kim0> alt+tab useless while dragging
<pleia2> kim0: if you have a moment - I'm doing a presentation on 11.10 next week and I was hoping you could point me to a document which outlines the huge amount of cloud-based stuff that is new/improved in 11.10, any suggestions? (otherwise I'll will poke around beta release notes and the cloud blog)
<kim0> pleia2: sure thingy
<kim0> pleia2: pm
<pleia2> kim0: sure, thanks
<jcastro> mhall119: james_w: hey so linaro wants to get the ball rolling on scheduling, is there anything stopping us from turning on the blueprint importer death-o-tron?
<james_w> jcastro, that's already on
<james_w> the autoscheduler currently isn't on though
<jcastro> I think that's what they want on
<jcastro> that's what bacon told me krafty told him
<james_w> ace
<james_w> I'll do that now
<jcastro> that's just an hourly cron right?
<jussi> james_w: did you see my ping from the other day?
<james_w> jussi, nope
<james_w> jcastro, every 15 minutes I think, but yeah
<james_w> jcastro, it's turned on, running at :20 and :50
<jcastro> rock
<jussi> james_w: http://paste.ubuntu.com/701867/
<jcastro> james_w: will it run in 12 minutes or does it start now?
<james_w> jcastro, in 12 minutes
<jcastro> rock
<james_w> now you can tell Bacon to tell krafty to tell whoever :-)
<james_w> jussi, sounds ok to me
<jussi> chinese whispers!!!
<james_w> I don't think we are using those names anywhere
<jussi> james_w: ok, thanks
<james_w> I do fear what renaming will do though
<james_w> should work fine, but it may duplicate them :-)
<jussi> james_w: yeah, someone didnt check and decided to change them without telling other people...
 * jussi points to #canonical-sysadmin
<popey> jcastro: that google+ thread is the single most depressing thing I've seen in ages.
<jcastro> well
<jcastro> that guy's page is on engadget.com right now
<jcastro> so really, haters be hatin'
<jcastro> popey: getting dogpiled by the haters = signs that your work is working.
<czajkowski> for me I see canonical as community I'm tired of going to events and being asked am I canonical or community when in most cases we all work on Ubuntu
<czajkowski> so I dont like the differencation of Canonical Or Community, they are the same
<popey> haha jcastro
<popey> jcastro: also http://www.thisisntthecountdown.com/
<jcastro> hahahahaha
<jcastro> awesome
<jcastro> czajkowski: yeah, people treat you different
<jcastro> like I went to this lug meeting
<jcastro> and I purposely didn't say what I do
<popey> some of us decoded it a while ago :D
<jcastro> "I work on ubuntu"
<jcastro> and then people were all like "OMG MINT"
<jcastro> then at the end one of them asked me who I work for and I was like "Canonical."
<jcastro> then all of a sudden it's like "omg welcome to our group!"
<popey> ☺
<czajkowski> jcastro: is how I see it http://www.lczajkowski.com/2011/09/24/why-i-love-to-meet-more-ubuntu-people/
<jcastro> I think it was that texas guy
<jcastro> who writes all those extremist posts about linux
<AlanBell> need more loco team related marketing getting into Canonical
<jcastro> was flaming ubuntu a bunch
<jcastro> and then when he learned robbie works for canonical all of  a sudden he wants a  bunch of money for his project, haha
<AlanBell> http://thisisthefinalcountdown.com/
<jcastro> OMG YES
<pleia2> lol
<czajkowski> LOL
<czajkowski> ahh I knew there was a reason I blocked fab on G+ he's noisey
<czajkowski> and another reason why i don't use identi.ca any more
<jcastro> czajkowski: exactly, I was just telling popey last week
<jcastro> the best way to avoid trolling is to not use Free Software services
<jcastro> sad really...
<jcastro> wait
<jcastro> if you block someone
<jcastro> does it stop them from commenting on your posts?
<AlanBell> I think it does, yes
<jcastro> popey: aha! That's the part I was missing
<jcastro> hmm, it's not obvious to me how to block someone
<AlanBell> as far as I know identi.ca and diaspora don't have like/+1/dent/hug type buttons available to use on websites
<AlanBell> there really should be a hug button on some service :)
<jcastro> oh, looks like you need to follow a person to block them?
<popey> I find the "I don't care" bit irritating
<jcastro> where?
<popey> in fabs threads
<popey> he generally gets corrected, told how to fix the thing he rants about then ends with "I don't care"
<jcastro> oh
<popey> IMO if you dont care, STFU
<jcastro> heh
<popey> btw
<popey> I have re-heated ribs
<popey> I win
<mhall119> jussi: dashes is room names breaks irc?
<Pici> no?
<jcastro> AlanBell: hah
<jcastro> that dude is getting more press with his countdown than like the rest of us put together, lol
<AlanBell> and it appears there is more stuff to come
<AlanBell> because it *isn't* counting down to the release
<AlanBell> mhall119: cracked the code yet?
<jcastro> any idea what it's counting down to?
<AlanBell> <body class="NzcgNmYgNzIgNmMgNjQgMjAgNzMgNzAgNjEgNjMgNjUgMjAgNjEgNjcgNjUgNmUgNjMgNzkgMjAgNmYgNzIgNjc">  <- secret message
<popey> i believe its counting down to the start of the 'game'
<jcastro> http://www.pcworld.com/businesscenter/article/240999/excited_for_ubuntu_linux_1110_the_official_countdown_has_begun.html
<jcastro> hah
<jcastro> "official countdown"
<AlanBell> it certainly isn't!
<AlanBell> however there *is* someone at canonical who is in on the joke to some extent
<jcastro> I'm loving the rumors
<AlanBell> jono may have been a little over categorical about canonical having nothing to do with it
<popey> blog it :D
<popey> correct the people
<popey> do an xkcd 386
<mhall119> AlanBell: no, work got in the way
<jono> erward, I think it dropped
<jono> will kick off another hangout
<akgraner> jcastro will UDS be like last year as far as plenaries go - ie Linaro mixed with Ubuntu and stuff...
<akgraner> working on film stuff...interviews etc...
<akgraner> and will it be the same film crew we've been using in the past - or are you not the person to ask atm?
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-10-04
<mhall119> czajkowski: happy birthday
<kim0> Morning all
<AlanBell> hi kim0, was just talking about you
<kim0> AlanBell: howdy o/
<AlanBell> hazRPG in the -uk loco is moving back to Giza
<kim0> oh :)
<kim0> is he a teacher or something
<AlanBell> not sure, pop into #ubuntu-uk and say hi
<dholbach> good morning
<czajkowski> mhall119: thanks
<czajkowski> aloha folks
<nigelb> Morning kim0, dholbach
<dholbach> hi nigelb
<kim0> nigelb: o/
 * nigelb waves to dpm as well
<dpm> hey nigelb )
<dpm> sorry, that was a half-hearted attempt at a smiley
<dpm> :-)
<dpm> there you go
<nigelb> lol
<nigelb> I feel like a  Friday today
<nigelb> (We have a 2-day week this week)
<dpm> nice :)
<dholbach> can we get people to add themselves to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UDS-P/Attendees?
<dholbach> erward, welcome! :-)
 * dholbach hugs erward
<mhall119> dholbach: have you sent it to the uds-p attendees mailing list?
<dholbach> mhall119, yes, but according to Marianna the list is not set up yet (doesn't have the new attendees on it yet, etc.), so it's in moderation until then
<mhall119> ok, it's less than a month from UDS-P, and a little more than a week before Oneiric's release, why don't we have a name for P yet?
<jcastro> dunno, he's late
<dholbach> mhall119, ask Mark
<dholbach> he's incredibly busy
<jcastro> but he was a little late a few cycles ago so we uncoupled the animal name from the planning
<jcastro> which is why everything is "uds-p" instead of uds-$animal
<mhall119> yeah, but aren't they going to have to order shirts and banners with the new animal-themed logos soon?
<dholbach> I have no idea
<dholbach> but I guess, yes
<jcastro> yeah, who knows
<jcastro> maybe some people know the animal already?
<jcastro> but I don't believe that, it'd be impossible to keep that secret, we would know by now
<jcastro> or maybe the shirts went generic this time?
<erward> dholbach: thanks
<nigelb> jcastro: did someone steal mark's dictionary?
<nigelb> should we send help? :D
 * mhall119 hopes we don't get generic shirts
<nigelb> mhall119: best thing about this time, generic T-shirts are still fine (pengiuin!_)
<nigelb> unless the animal isn't penguin :P
<mhall119> I doubt it'll be penguin
<jcastro> maybe he wants to announce it at UDS
<mhall119> maybe, it'd be a change of pattern though
<mhall119> also, don't the new archives usually open right after the previous version's release?
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> ah...
<jcastro> she knows the animal
<jcastro> she just is sworn to secrecy.
<mhall119> ah ha
<nigelb> lol
<nigelb> jcastro: I was thinking of a UDS announce as well.
<jcastro> dpm: dholbach: kim0 hey
<kim0> what's up
<jcastro> if you have any "the usual" sessions that you know you will need for UDS
<jcastro> you can submit them whenever you want
<jcastro> if you want to get them out of the way
<jcastro> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/sprints/uds-p
<jcastro> I submitted like the debian one
<dholbach> jcastro, awesome, I have a list of sessions already
<dholbach> I'll do that tomorrow
<dholbach> thanks a bunch, jcastro
<jcastro> yeah feel free to just toss them in there
 * dholbach hugs jcastro
<jcastro> then we ping bacon and get scheduling done before people go crazy trying to schedule
<jcastro> actuallly, I think he makes me approve them anyway
<jcastro> so we can probably go at our own pace
<kim0> jcastro: thanks man :)
<dpm> jcastro, ok
<nigelb> jcastro: https://projects.developer.nokia.com/uds
<nigelb> apachelogger & fellow KDE hackers
<jcastro> oh neat
<nigelb> qt-based mobile app
<nigelb> If it beats guidebook in awesomeness I'm going to lol :P
<nigelb> man, I shouldn't have read jono's G+ post right before dinner.
<nigelb> Now I lost my appetite :P
<dholbach> hey jono
<jono> hey dholbach
<jono> dpm, all set?
<dpm> jono, yep!
<jono> dpm, invite sent
<jono> dpm, invite sent
<jono> dholbach, just give me a min
<dholbach> jono, sure - the bells are ringing over here anyway - you wouldn't hear a thing :-)
<jono> :-)
<jono> dholbach, alright, creating the hangout
<dholbach> great
<jono> jcastro, did you get the autoscheduler switched on?
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> stuff is hitting the schedule now
<jcastro> I also let the track leads know
<jono> thanks jcastro
<jcastro> nigelb: ah, the imported sessions aren't getting colors for foundations and hw
<jono> jcastro, oh btw, so Robbie says the pre-UDS sprint is Wed/Thu
<jono> not Thu/Fri
<jcastro> do you remember how we set that?
<jcastro> jono: yeah I got the mail, already sorted it with marianna
<jono> jcastro, cool
<jono> kim0, ping?
<kim0> jono: here
<jono> kim0, can we have a quick G+ chat?
<kim0> yeah sure
<jono> thanks, pal
<jono> kim0, invite sent
<jono> kim0, you see the invite?
<kim0> I joined
<kim0> but I'm alone
<kim0> rejoining
<kim0> jono: weird .. alone again
<jono> kim0, lets do skype
<nigelb> jcastro: mhall119 did the colouring this time.
<duanedesign> czajkowski: ping
<jcastro> oh lol
<jcastro> they're all FFFFFF
<dholbach> alright my friends - I call it a day
<dholbach> see you all tomorrow!
<czajkowski> duanedesign yup
<duanedesign> hello czajkowski
<duanedesign> czajkowski: what is the link to you blog post?
<jcastro> I have selected a pleasing pallette for summit
<dpm> jcastro, if that were an animal name, I'd think you're suggesting the new name for P :)
<jcastro> oh hah
<jcastro> I just realized what I did
<mhall119> jcastro: your colors are a bit dark
<jcastro> it is hard to find decent colors with so many tracks
<jcastro> I was going to let them fill in for a bit
<jcastro> then go back and adjust them
<jcastro> I also looked at doing shades of orange for ubuntu and shades of green for linaro but that didn't turn out as awesome as I hoped
<AlanBell> does summit have a "download the live stuff locally" thing like loco directory does?
<jcastro> what do you mean?
<kim0> I wanna publish an interview with the dev that made a million monkeys recreate Shakespeare's work on the cloud
<kim0> any creative titles ? :)
<mhall119> AlanBell: not yet, we just got the API
<AlanBell> ok
<mhall119> kim0: flying monkeys?
<mhall119> Monkeys on the Cloud! (with Samuel L. Jackson voice)
<kim0> :) hehe
<kim0> Million Shakespearean Cloud Monkeys ?
<mhall119> It's raining Monkeys! (hallelujah?)
<kim0> mhall119: nice :)
<mhall119> The taming of the cloud
<kim0> do they tame monkeys ?
<mhall119> the monkeys of venice
<mhall119> Monkeybeth
<kim0> nice!
<mhall119> or just monkbeth
 * mhall119 should have more than just coffee for breakfast
<kim0> :)
<AlanBell> "The wheel is come full circle: I am here."
<AlanBell> (King Lear)
<AlanBell> "Friends, Romans, countrymen, lend me your ears"
<AlanBell> (Julius Ceasar)
<jcastro> Alas poor monkey, I knew him well
<jcastro> For every monkey that writes with me today shall be my brother
<AlanBell> lonely as a cloud was wordsworth
 * kim0 pulls his sword
<mhall119> that aught to be enough to either give kim0 a title, or make him second-guess publishing all together
<kim0> hehe :)
<jcastro> http://absoluteshakespeare.com/trivia/quotes/quotes.htm
<jcastro> there you go
<jcastro> cheese city
<kim0> I just pushed it .. http://cloud.ubuntu.com/2011/10/million-cloud-monkeys-create-monkeybeth/
<AlanBell> "Virtual cloud monkeys go bananas writing Shakespeare" was the register headline
<mhall119> how many virtual monkeys did he actually end up making?
<AlanBell> only two instances
<czajkowski> duanedesign: which blog post ?
<czajkowski> duanedesign: lczajkowski.com ??
<duanedesign> czajkowski: let me see.
<jono> jcastro, ping?
<jcastro> jono: pong
<jono> jcastro, can we have a quick call?
<jcastro> yeah, I'm trying to G+ with eric but he's havin webcam problems
<jcastro> so I can slide in with you for a minute
<jono> jcastro, this won't take long
<jono> will call your phone
<jcastro> ok
<jcastro> james_w: who is the head honcho for linaro? the guy that does the keynote with mark?
<james_w> George Grey is CEO
<james_w> David Rusling is the guy that has presented at the last few UDS, the CTO
<james_w> I think George did Monday morning in Budapest
 * jcastro nods
 * jcastro schedules the opening plenary
<jcastro> mhall119: hey
<jcastro> do you think bringing the font size on the title a little bit would help?
<pleia2> popey: you sticking around for CC meeting in 45? should be short
<popey> yeah
<pleia2> I asked dholbach to nudge mark about getting the poll set up
<pleia2> (re: cc)
<popey> cool
<mhall119> jcastro: it would help a little, but not much
<pleia2> popey: can we ban Cybe R. Wizard? :)
 * popey types /clear
<pleia2> lol
<jcastro> erward: yo
<jcastro> does it work now?
<erward> jcastro: no
<erward> do you care if I give you a call?
<jcastro> sure
<jcastro> 248-677-1006
<cjohnston> 12 days till I'll be in your neck of the woods jcastro
<jcastro> eh? really?
<jcastro> oh, you needed parking right?
<cjohnston> ya.. cruise...
<cjohnston> possibly
<cjohnston> are you able to take us to the port and pick us up?
<jcastro> erward: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingCompiz
<jcastro> cjohnston: yeah sure, can you mail me the details?
<cjohnston> jcastro: yup... I'll talk to Hope and get back with you. :-)
<pleia2> this meeting was supposed to be short so I could go to the post office, thanks popey ;)
<popey> sowwee
<pleia2> seriously though, thanks for bringing it up, it's been on my mind for a while but I haven't been able to put concerns into words (I am still having trouble, but discussion is good)
<Pendulum> popey: I'm fairly certain you said some stuff that I had me up last night all night (it was a weird night in my head)
 * AlanBell waits for the missing hour of logs to arrive
<jcastro> erward: hey so I'm going to eat chow
<jcastro> looks like my phone ran out of juice
<jcastro> hah, I talk too much
<popey> AlanBell: they're there
<popey> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/10/04/%23ubuntu-meeting.html#t21:05
<erward> jcastro: thanks for your input
<AlanBell> popey: yeah, just caught up with where I joined
<AlanBell> hi erward, good to see you here, just tied the nick to jono's blog post
<erward> AlanBell, hello
<jcastro> cjohnston: yeah I'll need to know the dates asap as I travel a bunch over the next few weeks
<jono> popey, pleia2 around?
<pleia2> jono: yep
<jono> pleia2, I am thinking what might be useful is another survey asking for feedback from Ubuntu Members about their views on their participation and views on our community
<popey> ya
<jono> could help us to identify some pattersn
<jono> aand particularly get in place ready for UDS
<jono> I am going to prepare something
<popey> be nice if it was open ended
<popey> lots of places for comments
<jono> popey, totally
<jono> I will add a comments field on each question too
<pleia2> +1
<jono> I think it will help us to understand some of the causes better
<popey> sorry if it felt like I was beating you up jono that wasnt my intention
<jono> ok, I will get this out tomorrow, I am taking off for the aiport later today, not sure if I will have it done in time
<jono> popey, np
<popey> bed.. nn
<jono> night popey!
<jono> :-)
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-10-05
<cjohnston> AlanBell: you need to set a commit message on https://code.launchpad.net/~alanbell/loco-directory/backbutton/+merge/73526 please
<cjohnston> jono: any chance you can approve https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/community-p-summit and https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/community-p-ltp please
<cjohnston> jcastro: I believe that the intro and keynote is listed in the wrong room
<jcastro> yeah I don't know why it's doing that
<nigelb> Oh no.
<nigelb> Mark Pilgrim disappeared from the internet.
<nigelb> No more diveintopython, diveintohtml5, etc.
<cjohnston> jcastro: fixed
<jcastro> what was it?
<cjohnston> assigned to the wrong room
<jcastro> yeah but when I created the event there was no option for even assigning a room
<jcastro> usually just making it plenary is good enough
<cjohnston> dunno
<cjohnston> we need to clean up the room stuff more betterer
<cjohnston> jcastro: added Wednesday to http://uds.ubuntu.com/social-events/
<jcastro> ooh nice
<jcastro> we might have a movie night too!
<cjohnston> i saw
<jcastro> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/juju/2011-October/000844.html
<jcastro> man, the builder has been stuck on 6 minutes for like 15 minutes
<jcastro> I want to try this so bad
<cjohnston> lol
<nigelb> dammiy
<nigelb> I feel bad missing this UDS now.
<cjohnston> :-P
<jcastro> "If I am not there they will assign me all the work items."
<cjohnston> yup
<nigelb> I will be there remotely anyway.
<AlanBell> cjohnston: what do I put in a merge proposal commit message? Is it just a duplication of the description or is there some other kind of comment that should go there?
<nigelb> AlanBell: commit message is what goes into bzr commit when merged
<nigelb> description can be lengthier
<nigelb> commit is smaller and concise
<AlanBell> https://code.launchpad.net/~alanbell/loco-directory/backbutton/+merge/73526 so there are commit messages on the two commits that are in it
<AlanBell> do I repeat those?
<nigelb> no, what would be the commit message for the entire MP?
<AlanBell> "yay, fixed it! wooot!"
<nigelb> Something like "add the team name link in the subnav"
<nigelb> lol, that is fun but hard to decipher while looking at trunk's histry
<AlanBell> yeah
<AlanBell> so there are three things in this merge really
 * AlanBell adds a commit message
<dholbach> good morning
<czajkowski> aloha
<dholbach> hi dpm, hi czajkowski
<popey> Morning all!
<dpm> hey dholbach, czajkowski and popey, good morning!
<nigelb> dholbach: Not a serious accident I hope?
<dholbach> nigelb, no, my brother was driving and he quickly hit the brakes when 5-6 cars in front of us braked hard - the guy behind us "touched us" in the back - the plastic of the rental car was dented and broken - the highway was quite busy so it could have been a lot lot worse
<nigelb> dholbach: phew. Glad everything's okay :)
<nigelb> Was it the autobahn? (Does it have speed limits now?)
<jono> morning popey
<nigelb> Hey jono!
<jono> hey nigelb :-)
<nigelb> Holidays are WIN
<Tm_T> exactly why one should keep distance to front, especially on high traffic (:
<dholbach> nigelb, yes, the Autobahn - it does have speed limits where it makes sense to drive slower (areas with just 2 lines, where construction is going on, etc.) - but lots of parts don't have limits
<nigelb> dholbach: heh, must be a dream to drive on :)
<dholbach> although I enjoy driving every now and then and enjoy driving faster, it's not necessarily a good thing - you're much more prone to accidents and for the environment it's also not a good thing either
<nigelb> :)
<nigelb> popey: *hug*
<nigelb> popey: I like what you brought up at the CC meeting
<popey> ta
<popey> someone mentioned to me that increasing speed by 10-20MPH (say from 70 to 80) can increase fuel usage by ~30%
<kim0> Morning folks
<nigelb> Morning kim0
<kim0> nigelb: hey man
<dpm> morning kim0
<nigelb> popey: I think there's a bit of burn out involved as well.
<kim0> dpm: hey :)
<nigelb> popey: Initially, I was very interested in applying for the Asia Board vacancy. Then, I realized I didn't have enough time.
<nigelb> I'm liking how TB is now evenly split.
<nigelb> 3 people working for Canonical and 3 people not working for Canonical.
<Tm_T> meeting logs available?
<nigelb> Tm_T: CC meeting? I can link you.
<Tm_T> thanks
<nigelb> Tm_T: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/10/04/%23ubuntu-meeting.html#t21:05
<Tm_T> ah, I was blind then, thanks
<nigelb> heh
<czajkowski> it was an interesting read
<czajkowski> sorry I missed it, stupid connection last night was less than helpful
<nigelb> czajkowski: I only noticed it because you thanked alan in meeting.
<nigelb> Then I scrolled up and read the whole thing :)
<dholbach> nigelb, can you get me out of the loco.u.c WEBADMIN variable with your next RT ticket?
<dholbach> nigelb, the next cycle it will be impossible for me to make time for it
<nigelb> dholbach: will do :)
<nigelb> dholbach: *hugs*
<dholbach> sorry about that, but the pace at which my todo list and list of plans for P is growing, I would outright lie to you if I stayed WEBADMIN :)
<nigelb> heh
<nigelb> We know how that goes :)
 * dholbach hugs nigelb back
<jono> kim0, nearly four thousand new uniques yesterday
<kim0> jono: yes .. it's getting addictive ;)
<jono> kim0, I know you can do it :-)
<kim0> hehe
 * kim0 grabs morning coffee
<Tm_T> my comment on the struggle on finding the leaders: could it be that more and more it's not leading but "paperwork" due to the grown community and grown hierarchy?
<Tm_T> I know I've been involved on Ubuntu since 2004 or 2005, and I've seen more and more of boards and councils
<Tm_T> this is not bad btw, just part of the growth I think
<popey> we dont have that many councils / boards really
<Tm_T> I know
<popey> given the number of people we have in the community
<nigelb> 3 RMB, DMB, TB, CC, IRCC, FC, & LC
<Tm_T> yes, but it is a change that do affect on how leaders or possible leaders do see their position
<Tm_T> this is not criticism, just a thought what came to my mind while reading the meeting logs
<Tm_T> IRC channel management is an example that I'm familiar with
<Tm_T> back in the day, I was just asked if I wanted to be an op in a channel
<Tm_T> nowadays? you apply, there's a council that makes the decision and I might not even know why I was picked or was not picked at all
<czajkowski> true the irc bit always confuses me tbh. but that's me
<Tm_T> I do think this is necessary change, but I also see how this can be seen a bit scary or seen too much of a hassle for some
<czajkowski> Tm_T: I dont think scary is the rght term, possibly the unknown
<czajkowski> but it is kinda necessary but not hassle if you enjoy it
<Tm_T> czajkowski: indeed
<czajkowski> me I love dealing with locoteams so I don't find it hassle it's really enjoyable to see how different teams operate
<czajkowski> I may not agree with some of their decisions
<czajkowski> but they do an interesting job of promoting Ubuntu
<Tm_T> what I'm trying to say is, how this whole community works has changed during the years, and it has an impact on enthusiasm to lead
<Tm_T> czajkowski: indeed
<czajkowski> true
<czajkowski> the community has grown
<czajkowski> and not sure things are laid out as well as they could be in some areas
<czajkowski> look at mozilla as a really good example
<czajkowski> they have multiple "community" managers over different areas
<Tm_T> also, I think we should find a way to provide a "growing path" for people from their locos to our bigger community
<czajkowski> so one over mozilla reps like our Ubuntu members and have a team under that
<czajkowski> I do feel the community team does a fantastic job and fair fecks to them with their work load, but it just seems always dev focused and not about the folks who don't dev any more
<Tm_T> to be honest, I don't even know how I can get leaders within our loco
<czajkowski> yeah ouir loco doesn't want a leader
<czajkowski> which I think is good and bad
<czajkowski> bad in some ways as it's a bit too lax which leads to frustartion amongst others who want more drive
<czajkowski> yet it's worked for 4 years or so, but sometimes people get comfortable and don't want to change as well
<Tm_T> in my loco, we used to have "lead figures" but some left, some are busy with other things more nowadays, and we didn't succeed (and failed to see the need) on growing new leaders
<Tm_T> from a personal perspective: I feel bad I don't have more time nor skill for leading the loco
<Tm_T> that's actually a bad situation when leaders feel that ^
<czajkowski> Tm_T: so I've a guy in my loco who's non dev a
<czajkowski> and really wants to add more structure and plan things more
<czajkowski> but not everyone in the loco wants more structure
<czajkowski> so he feels he hinders
<czajkowski> so we point out no he's good he keeps us on track
<czajkowski> you have to find a happy medium, no 2 locos are the same
<Tm_T> indeed
<czajkowski> neither can we say each leader should be doing x y and z
<czajkowski> we can suggest by all means
<czajkowski> and we do encourage some things to happen
<czajkowski> thats why I love team reports
<Tm_T> yup, every (sub)group (like loco) needs to find their own way of doing things
<czajkowski> gives you an insight on how teams are doing each month
<jussi> Structure is important, but we need to make sure we dont lose spontaneity and fluidity.
<Tm_T> jussi: that
<Tm_T> we also need to be able to communicate about the structure AND fluidity (:
<Tm_T> meh, my thoughts are all big mess now
<jono> quick question
<jono> I have weekly team calls on G+
<jono> do you think people would find it useful if they could watch?
<jono> able to tune in but not speak
<popey> team calls with whom?
<jono> between my team
<jono> to open them up a little bit
<popey> ok, so within the team rather than between you and other teams
<jono> yeah, within my own team
<jono> jorge, daniel, dpm, kim0, and eric
<popey> I'm not sure how useful that would be
<jono> hence why I figured I would ask :-)
<popey> but that is partly because I honestly have no clue what you guys talk about
<popey> chicken/egg
<jono> they would like this:
<popey> is it even practical?
<jono>  * I ask everyone to do a roundtable to discuss what they have been working on over the last week
<popey> I mean don't you guys talk about confidential canonical stuff?
<jono>  * I then usually have some administrative team topics and then some strategic topics
<jono>  * then it is open to the team to raise topics
<jono> sometimes, but not often
<jono> but we could also reserve a the last 15mins or so for any confidential bits
<popey> would your team be less likely to discuss stuff if it were broadcast openly?
<jono> I doubt it
<jono> this might be something we could try once and see if it works
<jono> I also need to run it past the team
<popey> yeah
<popey> not sure how you'd technically do it
<czajkowski> jono: you're up well past your bedtime
<popey> hangouts can only have 10 people
<jono> I would just open it to all on G+
<jono> and mute folks
<AlanBell> 10:25 < sabdfl> P is for...
<AlanBell> 10:25 < sabdfl> tell you later ;-)
<czajkowski> what happened the whole mumble server?
<czajkowski> it kinda died a death
<jono> AlanBell, aha, he is getting close
<nigelb> AlanBell: lol
<jono> I know what P is
<jono> I think it is cool
<jono> czajkowski, yeah, on a plane
<nigelb> jono: dammit. DO NOT DO THAT!
<jono> nigelb, LOL!
<nigelb> Now I erally want to know
<jono> czajkowski, public mumble server?
<jono> popey, ahhh, nevermind
<jono> I did ask Google for the special broadcast hangout, but they haven;t replied yet
<popey> its technically difficult but not impossible
<czajkowski> jono: aye that was "mumbled " about a while back
<jono> czajkowski, yeah, not sure where that went
<jono> I personally find Mumble doesn't work well for me
<jono> I always get dropouts
<jono> I know there were some technical challenges for delivering it to the community
<czajkowski> jono: right but G+ arrived and everyone switched to that but limited to 10 to a hang out
<czajkowski> I guess it's hard to please everyone
<jono> czajkowski, yeah, G+ is awesome for small discussions, but it struggles to scale up
<popey> chatroulette!
<popey> maybe not
<jono> lol
<jussi> can you not use some live screencast sw to screencast jono's g+ ?
<jussi> say on ustream?
<popey> potentially
<jussi> mind, I have no idea what sw does that apart from skype
<akgraner> morning....
<nigelb> mornin akgraner :)
<akgraner> thanks nigelb.../me is working on finding my coffee cup so I can put a "good" in front of morning...right now it's like *blink*  *blink* *yawn* :-)
<nigelb> akgraner: hehe, I know that feeling :)
<jono> ok I think I am going to try and get some sleep
<jono> night all
<akgraner> jono, night...
<nigelb> night jono :)
<jono> night!
<dpm> dholbach, when is the CC election?
<popey> soon
<popey> dholbach is prepping it today I believe
<dholbach> soon
<dpm> ok, thanks
<mhall119> bonjour
<mhall119> akgraner: +1000000 for coffee
<akgraner> mhall119, :-)
<akgraner> popey, I meant to tell you this yesterday - sorry for the delay - Thank you for having the courage to bring up the community brokenness topic yesterday
<akgraner> and thank you to those that chimed in...I think it was and will be one of the most important discussions to date.
<akgraner> I should have said "important public discussions" - thanks for putting it out there.
<dholbach> dpm, kim0: is Jono around today or travelling already? (just asking because of the team call and because I'll have to go to the vet today)
<kim0> I think he mentioned he won't make it
<dpm> dholbach, he said he'd miss the call, if I understood it correctly
<kim0> in that Boston email
<kim0> yep
<dholbach> alrightie
<dpm> so you can safely go to the vet :)
<dpm> kim0, looking at https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+source/gfxboot-theme-ubuntu/+pots/bootloader/ca/+translate?show=untranslated - do you know what enlist means in "Enlist with Ubuntu Orchestra Server"?
<kim0> mm
<mhall119> nigelb: is this for real? http://www.firstpost.com/business/indias-35-tablet-computer-will-prices-dive-further-98550.html
<akgraner> enlist - like join?
<popey> mhall119: yes
<popey> it's been mooted for some while, originally it was supposed to be a laptop
<mhall119> ah
 * mhall119 wouldn't mind a $35 Android laptop either
<nigelb> mhall119: apparently so.
<nigelb> mhall119: I would have preferred OLPC
<nigelb> This is a whole slew of support troubles waiting to happen.
<dpm> akgraner, it might be, but I don't know if a system can join an Orchestra Server - kim0, would that make sense?
<mhall119> OLPC XO is pretty slow, 400MHz processor
<kim0> dpm: momento .. otp
<nigelb> mhall119: But a $35 tablet can't be superfast either.
<akgraner> dpm or is Enlist a new server something or another - like ensemble I mean juju
<akgraner> :-P
<dpm> kim0, no rush
<dpm> akgraner, I'm quite lost when it comes to cloud, regardless of the names :)
<nigelb> dpm: lol.
<akgraner> dpm, that's why we have kim0 :-) (thank goodness - I am lost on that front too)
 * kim0 hugs akgraner 
<kim0> dpm: so Orchestra has a listing of servers
<kim0> an internal binding between their dns names, and their mac addresses
<kim0> probably "enlist" here .. means add to that internal list
<kim0> but I'm not exactly sure
<nigelb> I'm officially regretting skipping this UDS with the testing BoF mail thread.
<dpm> kim0, thanks, that makes it clearer
<Pendulum> nigelb: there are about 5 things happening that make me regret missing this UDS. Unfortunately I don't have the money for the hotel (flights are cheap)
 * AlanBell would like to go to the next UDS
<nigelb> Pendulum: :(
<kim0> cool
<popey> AlanBell: wanna share a room? :D
<nigelb> AlanBell: Ohh. I still am yet to meet you and popey. Next UDS hopefully :)
<popey> :D
 * czajkowski wishes she was going to UDS more than ever today :( 
<jcastro> woo I'm on a plane!
<AlanBell> in flight?
<czajkowski> jcastro: where are you invading ?
<Pendulum> czajkowski: I think he's coming near me
<jcastro> I am going to boston
<Pendulum> jcastro: that is relatively near me :P
<Pendulum> (and is where I thought you were going)
<jcastro> looks like the hotel is next to the airport
<jcastro> shucks
<Pendulum> also, jcastro expect czajkowski to ask you to get her salt water taffy
<Pendulum> czajkowski: I was at this big faire thing a couple weeks ago and there was salt water taffy and my parents actually asked if I wanted to get some for you
<jcastro> I only except to do lobster related things
<Pendulum> it's turning into a running thing in our family
<jcastro> I want a huge lobster.
<jcastro> and some clam chowdah
<Pendulum> jcastro: *cough*LegalSeafood*cough*
<Pendulum> (the best one is in the city near the NE Aquarium, but there's a good one at the airport as well)
<jcastro> I have a Legal right next to my place in FL, I love it.
<Pendulum> jcastro: how long are you in Boston for?
<AlanBell> or a McLobster Sandwich
<jcastro> 3 days and out I'm afraid
 * jcastro is doing a part of Jane's keynote
<czajkowski> Pendulum: aswwwwww
<jcastro> kim0: so I tried LXC yesterday, but no luck
<jcastro> have you tried it?
<kim0> jcastro: not yet .. planning to though
<kim0> Anyone got creative/cool ideas for cloud.u.c on launch day
<czajkowski> puff of smoke
<kim0> :)
<czajkowski> smoke signals
<czajkowski> int the sky
<czajkowski> prety cloudd sign looking like the circle of friends
<kim0> yeah we really need a graphics ninja
<czajkowski> kim0: poke someone in canonical design team
<czajkowski> they manage to whip things up fast
<kim0> yeah .. if u guys get any ideas, lemme know
<kim0> jcastro: any idea if Clint recorded the deployment he was doing yesterday
<czajkowski> kim0: just ask the folks in ayatan who to ask ian farrel was on a plane yesterday
<kim0> I mean apart from a graphic .. perhaps we can do something even better :)
<czajkowski> kim0: if you flash folks are gonna cry
<AlanBell> lol
<Pendulum> and throw things
<kim0> :)
<czajkowski> I meant use flash
<czajkowski> not flash folks
<czajkowski> good lord
<Pendulum> czajkowski: and I meant that if flash is used, at least one person will likely throw things at their computer ;-)
<Pici> hah
<czajkowski> oh yes true true
 * popey has had no reply from AlanBell about his room sharing
 * popey takes that as a "no" :D
<czajkowski> hmm  600 quid sun-> sat
<czajkowski> or 400 sunday->sunday
<czajkowski> skyscanner is evil
<dholbach> hey erward, jcastro
<erward> good morning
<kim0> erward: morning o/
<dholbach> erward, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilerFlags is up to date now
<erward> k
<AlanBell> popey: room share sounds great :)
<dholbach> hum, can you sign the CoC in LP if you don't have a gpg key associated with your profile?
<czajkowski> dont think so
<czajkowski> don't you have to sign it wiht that
<dholbach> I just encountered 2 cases where it seems to be possible, which makes finding all email addresses of all ubuntu members even more painful :)
<dholbach> and I'm not done yet
<nigelb> dholbach: One could be a robot
<czajkowski> dholbach: oh do not get me started on that
<nigelb> There's a robot Ubuntu member :)
<nigelb> (uploader)
<nigelb> err
<czajkowski> annoying thing: team contacts and having their email address HIDDEN!!!
<nigelb> importer
<czajkowski> not very helpful
<dholbach> nigelb, I removed that from the list already
<nigelb> dholbach: ah :)
<dholbach> there's more
<jussi> dholbach: you sure they havent signed the coc and then removed the gpg key from their profile?
<dholbach> that might be possible
<popey> dholbach: cant you just use their launchpad ID @ ubuntu.com ?
<dholbach> popey, no, some people changed their LP ID afterwards, etc
<popey> but their email address changes too
<popey> i did that
<dholbach> ie: ~ben-collins vs bcollins@...
<dholbach> but that might be because of a Canonical accouint
<dholbach> account
<akgraner> LP is horrible for snagging email address  - and if someone their email address is hidden for get getting it
<akgraner> you can only email 3 people per day to ask them for it
<akgraner> if you try 4 you're locked out for 24 hours
<popey> how many are you missing dholbach ?
<duanedesign> hello Mario 'dholbach' Andretti ;)
<dholbach> duanedesign, hm?
<dholbach> popey, 73 - I'll do the rest tomorrow
<dholbach> popey, I'll probably ask the LP team if I can rely on lpid@ubuntu.com :)
<dholbach> see you all tomorrow!
 * dholbach calls it a day
<nigelb> g'nite dholbach!
<daker> anyone having this bug http://i.imgur.com/l5qxJ.png ?
<popey> "Precise Pangolin" huh.
<pleia2> very hard to find a stuffed animal pangolin
<jussi> what the heck is a pangolin?
<pleia2> kinda like an armadillo, but not
<pleia2> earlier this month one of my loco guys was like "maybe it'll be a pangolin!" and I said "noo, there are no stuffed animal pangolins!" ;)
<pleia2> when you search for stuffed pangolin you get the wrong kind of stuffed animal :\
<popey> there's a market there then :D
<popey> Quick! Design one!
<popey> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/PANGOLIN-New-2009-UNIQUE-FREE-SHIP-w-25-SAFARI-/230537943351?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35ad21d937#ht_2187wt_1165
<popey> eww
<popey> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Miao-Silver-ladys-fantasy-pangolin-shape-earrings-MI593PF-/260864750440?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cbcc03368#ht_2961wt_1165
<pleia2> yeah, might have to go with plastic one
<pleia2> you can get a phone case! http://www.etsy.com/listing/23300219/pongo-the-pangolin-case
<pleia2> hehe
<PreciseOne> "I can also vouch for their toughness; pangolin’s regularly survive encounters with lions." <--- little dig at Apple ;)
<mhall119> yeah, I wondered that too
<mhall119> maybe not so much a dig, as recognition
<mhall119> What's with the new trend of "OMG, ubuntu development codenames are up for a public vote!"?
<mhall119> aren't
<akgraner> Precise Pangolin - seriously
<mhall119> it's almost enough to make me miss the "OMG, nobody will ever take an operating system seriously when it's codenamed after an animal, that's why I'm sticking with OS X $feline"
<akgraner> I have to pronounce that....
<mhall119> akgraner: "precise" is easier than "oneiric"
<akgraner> well that's true
<mhall119> we usually only used the adjective anyway
<akgraner> I stopped saying the codenames with oneiric -   I'll just use 12.04 - like I use 11.10 when I am talking about it
<mhall119> it also allows us to make bad jokes: "What version of Ubuntu you running?", "Precisely".
<akgraner> mhall119, that's  set up for a bad "who's on first"
<mhall119> like there's a "good" one
<czajkowski> jono: ping
<jono> hey czajkowski
<czajkowski> jono: ready for our call ?
<jono> czajkowski, apologies I am not going to make this one
<jono> I am currently in Boston
<jono> I wasnt sure if you were still joining the calls, as we hadnt done the last few, so I didnt mail
<jono> apologies
<czajkowski> jono: aye the last time I was online as well but nobody called, maybe it should be removed from the cal then as I've just come home for the call again
<jono> czajkowski, would still love you to join them, but I remember looking for you for the last few and didnt see you so I assume you were not around
<czajkowski> maybe next cycle it can be more concrete like it used to be, agenda and items to go through
<czajkowski> Joeb454: also I'm always on irc skype sometimes signs me out but always poking me here first grabs my attention
<czajkowski> jono even
<Joeb454> czajkowski: I'll keep that in mind if I ever need you for something ;)
<popey> heh
<akgraner> Steve Jobs Dies: Apple Chief Created Personal Computer, iPad, iPod - http://abcnews.go.com/Technology/steve-jobs-apple-ceo-dies/story?id=14383813
<akgraner> http://www.apple.com/
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-10-06
<mhall119> sad day :(
<nigelb> yeah :(
 * pleia2 nods
<dholbach> good morning
<popey> morning dholbach
<dholbach> hey popey
<dpm> good morning all!
<dholbach> hola dpm
<dpm> hey dholbach :)
<nigelb> WOW
<nigelb> Mark actually told me the adjective before it was announced.
<nigelb> (I didn't realize what that reply meant until now :P)
<nigelb> I think I asked him in -devel
<kim0> Morning all
<czajkowski> Aloha
<kim0> o/
<czajkowski> hows everyone
<AlanBell> morning
 * AlanBell ponders this survey thing that dholbach is working on
<dholbach> hm?
<AlanBell> so it is a survey of Ubuntu Members about how they feel about the community and Canonical roughly speaking?
<AlanBell> can it also go to Canonical staff who are not members?
<dholbach> no, not exclusively - the Ubuntu-Canonical relationship will be part of it
<dholbach> but it will be more about what inspires, but also what demotivates active members
<dholbach> and it's mostly Jono working on it
<AlanBell> ok
<dholbach> I had a look over the survey questions, but it's mostly Jono
<czajkowski> I eamils 2 canonical staff and mark last week gtoing I don';t know who their managers are but these 2 people are clear examples of canonical staff fully interacting with the community and deserve to be Ubuntu members
<AlanBell> would also be interesting to find out what Canonical staff think they get out of the community, including OEM team and professional services and design team etc
<czajkowski> AlanBell: and why canonical people don't join their loco is one I'd love to know
<AlanBell> yup
<dholbach> yes, that'd be interesting, but should probably be a separate survey
<czajkowski> don't join and interact is a massive Q
<czajkowski> dholbach: no part of surely
<czajkowski> I do consider canonical part  of the ubuntu community
<AlanBell> why professional services don't look to the LoCo for lead generation etc
<dholbach> I agree that Canonical is part of the Ubuntu community
<czajkowski> but i's evident canocanl staff don't by their lack of attandance at stuff in near by areas
<dholbach> but I think you get clearer results if you handle the two separately
<AlanBell> czajkowski: I can see why the questions may need to be different, but as I don't know what they are I can't comment really
<dholbach> in any case, that'd be something to discuss with Jono
<czajkowski> yeah just trying to cut down on surveys
<dholbach> sure, it doesn't help if people get tired of surveys they are supposed to fill out
<dholbach> but on the other hand the topic of (de)motivation is quite vague and woolly because it's probably different for every single person and we're not at the point yet where we have clear directions in which we can investigate (at least that's how it feels to me right now)
<AlanBell> it is a two way thing
<czajkowski> dholbach: true, I do  wondering is there a lack of motivation from canonical staff to attend events in their area, why should they bother they work 9-5 kinda thing ?
<AlanBell> argh!
<czajkowski> that's also not to say, I know many canonical folkis who still come out and take part at events
<czajkowski> but there are many others who don't so just wondering why ?
<czajkowski> AlanBell: you ok over there
<dholbach> sure, I'm not saying that it's not interesting to find out more about this :)
<AlanBell> there is a frankly bizarre perception in Canonical that community peeps don't work 9-5
<czajkowski> AlanBell: I knwo I work 9:3--6 and still do Ubuntu stuff at night time as well
<AlanBell> yeah, I work odd hours too
<popey> i had a canonical developer logged into my laptop at 1AM recently to fix a bug.
<popey> that was a developer though, old school debian one
<czajkowski> aye some folks go beyond the call of duty
<czajkowski> to go and help peoiple  they really do
<AlanBell> they do indeed
<czajkowski> kenvandine pitti gmb mandel  and many many more
<AlanBell> I just got some really funny comments when organising after work drinks in London
<czajkowski> I think it seems to depend on the team
<czajkowski> AlanBell: I was impressed with the turn out
<AlanBell> so was I, it was great
<czajkowski> but it was very much Snr. Management who cam down
<czajkowski> which was good to put the faces to the names
<czajkowski> but also a lot of IS are in london and design team and they didn't
<czajkowski> also I know folks have lives outside of work
<czajkowski> so hard to find a happy medium
<popey> I think it's an individual thing
<popey> I've worked with people who don't go to any social events outside work hours
<popey> work is just that, work, 9-5, a means to an end, the end being paying the bills
<czajkowski> nods
<popey> also working for canonical can be a pressurised environment. I can imagine people want to switch off at 6pm
<AlanBell> yeah, and for some people Ubuntu is an at-work thing and some people it is a not-at-work thing
<czajkowski> right
<czajkowski> I guess for me, I find it very interesting when I see someone apply for Ubuntu membership if they are working for canonical, and don't involve themselves in their loco
<czajkowski> or attend their loco events
<AlanBell> for me it is not what I do for a living, but boosting awareness of open source in the UK is strategic to my business
<czajkowski> people in locos love to meet canonical staff it does motivate them
<czajkowski> AlanBell: makes sense, but sometimes I think people in communities can hinder a business side of things as well
<AlanBell> depends on the community, last night we organised an OpenERP UK partner community meetup, it was fun, and we all do it for a living
<popey> I worry that we place too much importance on canonical employees being involved in community stuff
<czajkowski> AlanBell: yesh but corporate community I think is a bit of a difference
<czajkowski> compare the likes of a FOSDEM community to say an apple community totally chalk and cheese
<popey> how so?
<popey> both are passionate about the products
<popey> both are almost single-minded
<AlanBell> both have long hair
<popey> both have apple laptops :D
<nigelb> popey++
<Pendulum> czajkowski: I think there are a multitude of reasons why Canonical folks may not be involved in LoCos
<Pendulum> ranging from lack of nearby LoCo to lack of time to loving Ubuntu, but spending so many hours working on it at work that they feel burned out if they try to put more than their "40 hours" into it
<czajkowski> Pendulum: yup as I said multiple reasons, but it does get to the point where they can show their face but don't ever. hard one to pin down but am curious, less of an issue as far as I can see in USA teams tbh
<czajkowski> and then you have dholbach and dpm who usaully attend their loco events
<czajkowski> I know they do they blog it
<czajkowski> it's easy to see
<czajkowski> visable
<Pendulum> they're also Community Team members which may make a difference there
<czajkowski> true
<czajkowski> but again doing it outside of their 9-5 as well. they do make an effort
<AlanBell> bit curious about those who are active in LUGs
<czajkowski> aye
<czajkowski> an over lap I guess
<czajkowski> but I guess my past expereinces of a lug are they are not Ubuntu and focus on all other aspects and if you try and bring Ubuntu into the mix it's either A) not welcomed b) not really an Ubuntu event or can ruin a loco
<czajkowski> past experience
<sense> Ubuntu Nederland is working together with a club of electronics enthusiasts and it is really a great help when organising events, because they are absolutely huge and we are small.
<sense> But you do risk losing your identity, because they have a strong presence due to their size and experience.
<sense> So when you can do it alone, you should.
<czajkowski> sense: you're back
<czajkowski> wellin ireland for the loco to take off we had to move our events to not be on the same day as a lugs
<czajkowski> as we were losing what Ubuntu was to us
<czajkowski> so they didnt get the CoC or loco teams or why they should bother
<czajkowski> they just wanted to be a lug
<sense> czajkowski: Apparently I am.
<czajkowski> where've you been ?
<sense> extended leave? :) Social changes, starting study, long holiday with a small job. I was depleted.
<czajkowski> cool
<czajkowski> just had lotta mails re -nl team
<sense> Yeah, that was a bit of a mess from my part.
<sense> But it's going fine now.
<Pendulum> sense: \o/ I was just wondering how you were doing the other day!
<sense> Pendulum: Hi!
<sense> I am doing fine. Can't help to go back to see how things are going here. :)
<Pendulum> :)
<Pendulum> sense: hopefully at some point you'll be able to be around more? ;-)
<dpm> hey sense, good to see you around :)
<Pendulum> How's Cambridge?
<sense> Pendulum: Disappointing, I was rejected in the end because apparently you need chemistry and biology both at 9 (A*, roughly) for Computer Science. :(
<sense> I failed the offer on those two subjects.
<sense> Got rejected.
 * Pendulum hugs sense 
<Pendulum> what are you doing instead?
<sense> Computer Science at the Imperial University of Groningen.
<sense> A bit if a downer, compared to Cambridge, but the city of the hospital I was born in is a nice one. ;)
<sense> Only 45 students in my year.
<sense> Academic year started 4 September here. Am still a bit bored, hope things will get better.
<sense> Pendulum: How are you doing?
<Pendulum> I'm doing okay. Gearing up to job hunt after having had surgery in August. I'm expecting a long search
<sense> Pendulum: I wish you all the best during your job search! It must be hard to get one in the States at this time.
<sense> But at least you've continued being active for the community, that must count as some job experience. :)
<sense> How's the accessibility team doing?
<Pendulum> It's doing :) Oneiric a11y is leaps and bounds ahead of what Natty was like and we're making good progress on other things
<sense> good!
<Pendulum> I'm hoping that there won't be any massive changes in anything for Precise so that we can really use the next 6 months to fix existing problems, but no way to tell until UDS at the earliest ;-)
<sense> Yeah, lets hope they will announce nothing new or exciting! :)
<Pendulum> oh, and today I get to meet offline one of the Gnome a11y people who kicks butt so I'm looking forward to it! She's doing a talk at a local uni that I'll hopefully be allowed to attend, as well
<sense> We've always used GNOME's a11y as a unique selling point for Ubuntu during LoCo events. It is so great to have that available for free!
<sense> Great work!
<Pendulum> Really I want to go to the talk because I know she's bringing "toys"
<Pendulum> and I have no experience with using any of the a11y devices (external magnifiers, braille readers, etc.)
<sense> ah!
<Pendulum> oops, time to take the cat to the vet
<Pendulum> back later
<sense> bye
<dholbach> hey erward
<dholbach> how's life over there?
<erward> goodmorning dholbach
<dholbach> jussi, the IRC C mailing list is not on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcCouncil?
<dholbach> hey jono
<jono> howdy dholbach
<czajkowski> Sladen rocks! !
<czajkowski> and makes my life a lot easier!
<nigelb> czajkowski: Totally! :-)
<nigelb> He just randomly pounces in to help anyone in trouble :)
<jono> dpm, ping?
<czajkowski> dholbach: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-branding/+bug/869334
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 869334 in ubuntu-branding "Please upload the CD cover images to wiki.u.c/DIYMarketing" [Undecided,New]
<dholbach> thanks czajkowski
<dpm> hi jono
<czajkowski> dholbach: np benefits us and stops my  irc window being poked
<dholbach> great
 * AlanBell hugs czajkowski for thinking to ask that!
<czajkowski> AlanBell: thinking... I've been pooked for the last 2 days then I went and found emails from ivanka and ian promosing me I could have them before the release parties
<czajkowski> so time to go poke people
<czajkowski> <----- cattle poker
<czajkowski> <-------- HOME! sleep and not online for evening
 * AlanBell hugs czajkowski for nothing in particular then :)
<czajkowski> :)
<dholbach> alright my friends - time to call it a day - see you all tomorrow!
<nigelb> g'nite dholbach
<dholbach> bye :)
<jono> popey, pleia2 ok, survey sent out
<jono> I added your input pleia2, many thanks
<pleia2> jono: great, thank you
<jono> thanks for your input
<jono> I think this will help get some solid data to move forward with
<popey> ncie one
<popey> *nice
<jono> biab
<cjohnston> /14/14
<maco> jono: your name is michelle?
<Tm_T> maco: yes, didn't you know?
<Tm_T> hmmm, I wonder why I got that mail in that box...
 * andol wonders if the surverymonkey.com "Ubuntu Community Survey" he just got might be legit...
<cjohnston> it is andol
<jono> maco, heh, it must have sent it from her address
<head_victim> Jono Michelle Bacon perhaps?
<andol> (Yeah, wondered about the from/reply-to as well)
<andol> Thanks
<maco> O_o @ pg 16
<maco> "packaging" is not a team
<jono> head_victim, LOL
<maco> neither is programming
<maco> and accessibility's not on the list
<jono> maco, there are packaging and programming teams
<head_victim> jono: maybe your parent's were looking for a baby girl, who knows ;)
<maco> jono: there's ~ubuntu-dev which encompasses both activities
<jono> added accessability
<jono> maco, ok
<maco> head_victim: ow you hurt my head. i just read that as "jono michelle bachmann"
<AlanBell> is that the one who makes Sarah Palin look like a good idea?
<head_victim> maco: oh she's am American politician?
<maco> AlanBell: yes
<technoviking> jono: the survey that was just sent out seems broken, keep restarting the survey when I finish
<head_victim> I just skimmed her wikipedia article, scary.
<jono> technoviking, it should work, other people have responded
<technoviking> must be my browser, Damn you Chrome!
<jono> thanks for sticking with it technoviking
<head_victim> Well I'll have a look at the survey tonight when I've been awake longer than half an hour. Cheerio, work calls.
<popey> evening all
<Tm_T> jono: as I'm not aware of the technical solutions how the said mail was sent, what dictates to what email addrees those mails are sent?
<popey> jono's little black book Tm_T
<jono> Tm_T, not sure, it is from SurveyMonkey
<popey> Tm_T: extracted from launchpad by dholbach AIUI
<Tm_T> hmmm, it didn't use my primary email selected there though
<Tm_T> what makes me wonder
<jono> oh yeah, in terms of which email addresses we sent it to, it is all members in Launchpad
<czajkowski> technoviking: gah same issue I had also
<jono> Tm_T, dholbach can let you know the details if you ping him
<czajkowski> thought something was up
<czajkowski> filled it in twice now
<Tm_T> thanks
<czajkowski> grrrrrr
<czajkowski> don't have FF on this machinen
<maco> it finished fine on chromium for me
<maco> (13 on natty)
<jono> back soon, if you have trouble with the survey, feel free to email your viewpoints
<czajkowski> done
<czajkowski> but dear gods a page number 1 of x would be great
 * AlanBell waves goodbye to the community council https://launchpad.net/~communitycouncil/+members o/
<pleia2> heh :)
<pleia2> hopefully the poll will go out tomorrow
<greg-g> oh geez, yeah, 2 minutes!
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-10-07
<popey> morning
<nigelb> Morning popey!
<AlanBell> morning
<AlanBell> 5 hours left popey, use it wisely
<nigelb> I thought it was already over!
<popey> ☺
<nigelb> That looks big in Ubuntu font!
<nigelb> (twss, yeah :P)
<popey> it looks great
<nigelb> I'll miss the old CC, always active behind the curtain :)
<nigelb> Morning dholbach!
<nigelb> Anyone knows when the poll go out?
<dholbach> hi nigelb
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> which poll?
<nigelb> New CC!
<AlanBell> you expired last night dholbach :)
<dholbach> everything is prepared, we just need to resolve a final question
<dholbach> I hope to get it out there today
<nigelb> dholbach: The answer is 42! :D
<dholbach> thanks nigelb :)
<nigelb> heh
<nigelb> The office is empty today! There's like about 4 people per floor. Instead of about 25 to 30-ish
<nigelb> (2 days of holiday, followed by one working day, followed by 2 days of holiday)
<popey> ☺
<dpm> good morning all!
<nigelb> Morning dpm!
<dpm> hey nigelb :)
<kim0> morning all
<dholbach> hi kim0
<kim0> dholbach: howdy man
<czajkowski> Aloha
 * popey hugs dholbach 
<czajkowski> can I get one too ......:(
<popey> I didnt think you liked hugs
<czajkowski> need one today
<czajkowski> this whole week has been one long disaster
<czajkowski> but arrving in for a 9:30 meeting to be told A) it's on elesehwere and B) forgot to tell me I didnt need to be at it
<czajkowski> kinda sucks
 * dholbach hugs you all
 * czajkowski hugs dholbach 
 * Pendulum hugs czajkowski 
<czajkowski> Pendulum: *hugs*
 * jussi has voted! :D
<nigelb> popey: around?
<popey> hello
<nigelb> popey: heh, help! Is "foo > /dev/null 2>&1" the right way to make foo quiet?
<popey> depends how you're running foo
<nigelb> run from a bash script
<popey> "nohup ./foo" is nice
<nigelb> ah!
<nigelb> that gives me logs as well, right!
<popey> ya
<nigelb> popey: Thanks!
<jussi> Someone should tell martin albisetti to fix his circular linkage on his LP/wiki pages...
<akgraner> oh crap - forgot about my own wiki page :-/ DOH!
<jussi> akgraner: get on it!! :D
<akgraner> yep - I am taking the kids to band camp this morning then back here to fix it :-)
<AlanBell> popey: Emmet Hikory doesn't expire until next year
<nigelb> I did wonder about that.
<nigelb> Maybe his term was for a year since he only stepped up for nixternal?
<dholbach> AlanBell, nigelb is right - Emmet was picked from the elections results of the year before when nixternal stepped down
<dholbach> this was done to avoid having yet another election
<AlanBell> ok
<dholbach> technically the "people's support" was for that term
<akgraner> jussi - ok I think it's organized a bit better :-)  you can tell me if I missed something ...
<dholbach> it was just never reflected in LP
<jussi> akgraner: link me again?
<AlanBell> I was just checking it was deliberate
<nigelb> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AmberGraner
<dholbach> thanks AlanBell, nigelb
<nigelb> dholbach: Thanks for confirming :)
<nigelb> akgraner: It looks much better!
<akgraner> nigelb, thanks!
<akgraner> nigelb,  - I am sure I left something out :-/
 * popey updates his blog post
<dholbach> thanks popey
<popey> np
<popey> wonder how many people will vote
<popey> out of what, 700 or so?
<czajkowski> with a week to do it
<czajkowski> that alone is interesting
<nigelb> popey: we're 700 now? neat.
<AlanBell> 687 humans
<AlanBell> 1 bot
<nigelb> aha, 687.
<dholbach> 686 actually
<dholbach> there was scott and scott-canonical in there
<dholbach> but I haven't had the time yet to find out why there's 2 Scotts
<nigelb> ah.
<nigelb> lol
<dholbach> if somebody wants to investigate, please do
<dholbach> I just made sure he just has one vote :)
<nigelb> I there was a work ID vs volunteering ID.
<nigelb> *I guess
<nigelb> wait a minute.
<nigelb> scott-canonical?
<nigelb> Doesn't exist.
<AlanBell> ah, yes 686, I counted the header row on my spreadsheet :)
<nigelb> AlanBell: haha :D
<AlanBell> I had no duplicate scott
<dholbach> sorry, canonical-scott
<nigelb> so, 685?
<dholbach> https://launchpad.net/~canonical-scott - https://launchpad.net/~scott
<AlanBell> then again . . .
<dholbach> 686
<jussi> i
<popey> o
<dholbach> in any case it's lunch time over here
<dholbach> if you find out anything, let me know
<popey> :D
<jussi> popey: no... i686 :P
<AlanBell> I agree on the 686
<popey> ahhh
<nigelb> jussi: heh
<czajkowski> AlanBell: so outta the 686 how many are women ?
<pleia2> czajkowski: 4.97%
<pleia2> we keep track on http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/ReportingPage and http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/UbuntuMembers has stats
<czajkowski> pleia2: deadly
<pleia2> it's worth noting that those are only ones who people have met and/or who have come out in public somehow (blog, wiki testimonials, etc) with a female gender
<pleia2> without a doubt (it's always the case in open source) there are members who haven't disclosed their gender
<czajkowski> nods
<czajkowski> of course
<akgraner> awesome stats!  Thanks AlanBell for tracking that....
<akgraner> pleia2, I know this brings a smile to your face - Did you think it take this long to reach almost 5% when you were working to establish the UW Team...
<18VAACABT> dholbach: question on the voting - if I rank 3 people #1, does that help or their chance, as opposed to ranking them 1, 2, 3?
<popey> it helps them compared to others :D
<18VAACABT> popey: ok, so it's better to have three #1s than ranking them 1,2,3, -thanks!
<popey> dunno if it's "better"
<popey> it doesnt help in a runoff between them
<pleia2> akgraner: we actually hit 5% last november and then it dropped :\ we're approaching 5 again
<popey> but i am not the best person to ask about condorcet voting
<popey> there's vast documentation about it online :D
<18VAACABT> popey: I'm used to the ones where you just rank the candidates in order, not rank them the same level
<popey> yeah, its different isnt it
<akgraner> Scott Richie is the one to ask about voting polls
<popey> fun though :D
<akgraner> he knows all the ends and outs of those things
<18VAACABT> how many total places are going to be filled?
<popey> 7
<popey> it says on the form :D
<popey> iirc
<dholbach> 18VAACABT, if you need more info, check out http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Condorcet_method
<erward> dholbach: hey
<erward> I was wondering if you had a minute
<dholbach> heya erward
<dholbach> sure
<czajkowski> hmm every time I see erward I keep thinking of jedward http://www.google.co.uk/search?gcx=w&ix=c2&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=jedward
<czajkowski> most confusin
<erward> ok, Jono has ask me for one of my upcoming action items to be...  "Creat a web page with a set of graphs and metrics to effectively determine growth."
<erward> he mentioned you as a reference point for some existing work in this area
 * erward thinks about updating my handle to include a j in it
<czajkowski> :)
<erward> czajkowski: I actually have the same hairstyle as those guys
<dholbach> erward, I can help you set up a number of graphs, but I'd suggest having a chat with bdmurray first, because he has set up a bunch of bug-related graphs already
<erward> except it is on my back
<dholbach> or was this more about testing?
<dholbach> because in that case it'll be a bit harder because we can't (at least AFAIK) get data from iso.qa.ubuntu.com
<erward> dholbach: yeah it was for testing
<dholbach> so yeah, it's hard to get data out of that thing :)
<dholbach> but generally it might make sense to first list numbers you'd like to track in the future
<czajkowski> erward: you're not helping your case you know that right :)
<erward> I did talk with jibel a little bit about iso.qa.ubuntu.com and testing.qa.ubuntu.com and how it is pretty hard to track any useful reporting mechanisms
 * dholbach nods
<popey> I spy sabdfl monkeying with the cc and techboard on launchpad :D
<erward> which made me look into litmus (https://litmus.mozilla.org/run_tests.cgi)
<erward> https://litmus.mozilla.org/test_run_report.cgi?test_run_id=355
<dholbach> erward, something like: number of tests/testers per cycle/milestone, test coverage per milestone, time to full test coverage per milestone, found bugs per milestone, etc
<erward> yeah, those sound about right for metrics to track
<dholbach> if you can come up with a list of things you need from the site, we could try to find out what needs to be done to export this kind of data
<erward> ok, thanks for the pointers and I'll continue to dig in further
<dholbach> erward, and if it just spits out json or csv data, we could do the graphs separately
<erward> k
<czajkowski> Happy Ada Lovelace Day, in honor of the world's 1st programmer!
<pangolin> I voted, good luck to all who are running for CC.
<czajkowski> pangolin: Thanks
<pangolin> also, I know a good head shrink if you want :P
<AlanBell> pleia2: with the stats, in the very few cases where it has been unclear I have spoken to the person in question, explained the context and asked them how they would like to be counted
<pleia2> AlanBell: I've known women who use "obviously male" names in their open source work
<AlanBell> yup, that can happen, interestingly the new forums members have been noticably different in the way they use their identity
<czajkowski> techincally speaking my nick is male
<czajkowski> but feck it by now ye all know me :)
<AlanBell> fairly sure I have you classified correctly in the stats :)
<mhall119> yeah, czajkowski is obviously male....
<mhall119> (the nick, not the person)
<czajkowski> mhall119: yup
<czajkowski> my nick on college network is cypher
<czajkowski> and still to this day most assume they are talking to a bloke
<czajkowski> was funny when I'd turn up to events
<czajkowski> or um.. run a computer society made up of blokes
<AlanBell> http://ubingo.libertus.co.uk/  <- needs updating for the Precise Pangolin
<AlanBell> um, is that actually working for people not in my house?
<popey> it works from here in your cupboard, yes
 * AlanBell checks outside the window to make sure popey isn't wardriving
<pangolin> works here AlanBell
<pangolin> I'm in your shed though
<AlanBell> OK, well you are far enough away pangolin, it must be working
<AlanBell> it needs a graphical refresh I think
<nigelb> somehow I knew pangolin was idleone
<nigelb> Though I did wonder why it wasn't PreciseOne
<pangolin> nigelb: you know me so well :)
<pangolin> I have that nick also
<pangolin> hehe
<czajkowski> seriously I don wondering what mark does be on when he comes up with the flipping names
<popey> I like them.
<nigelb> pangolin: hah
<pangolin> I do also, learns me new animals
<AlanBell> as I understand it the naming process goes like this
<popey> pangolin is already an ubuntu hit on the first page of google
<popey> whereas it wasnt last week
<AlanBell> sabdfl picks a name, then silbs tells him why he can't have that one and picks another
<pleia2> anyone know the status of the RC? people keep asking me about it
<nigelb> pleia2: No RC.
<pleia2> nigelb: thanks
<nigelb> pleia2: Nothing public, but there's some testing thing.
<nigelb> Officially though, no RC.
<pleia2> nigelb: it's still on the release schedule so people are all confused
<AlanBell> just daily live
<AlanBell> o/ skaet
<nigelb> pleia2: Yeah, I know. I think there was a mail from kate or I saw it in the channel
<pleia2> one guy from my loco was waiting for it last night to burn for the ubuntu hour, he went with daily
<mhall119> jcastro: ping
<dholbach> jcastro, how about a developer session at UOW?
<nigelb> I thought UOW was about using Ubuntu nowadays
<dholbach> I'm just offering :)
<nigelb> heh
<jussi> werent we getting rid of UOW?
<dholbach> no way
<jussi> which was the one that was supposed to die then?
<akgraner> dholbach, we used to have them so I think it would be fine :-)  We have new users that want to know more about that stuff...kinda like a teaser for developer and app developer week
<akgraner> but that's just my thoughts
<pleia2> jussi: user days, but we did a poll and people want us to keep it
<jussi> pleia2: oh, ok then
<jussi> akgraner: ++, I think a beginners developer session would be perfect
<dholbach> great, I guess I'll add myself then
<akgraner> pleia2, I think people like the time zones UUD operates in and the fact that it's just one continual day...and on the weekend not weekday - so they don't have to miss work etc.
<pleia2> akgraner: yep
<pleia2> I made some slides for an upcoming 11.10 talk, anyone care to take a look to tell me if I missed anything obvious?
<pleia2> (you'll have to ignore a unity jab at the beginning, I know my audience and it's a small group ;))
<akgraner> hehe
<akgraner> link?
 * pleia2 shares in secret
<akgraner> k
<jussi> as topyli says, there is some ho
<dholbach> jcastro, added my session
<jussi> hope
<jussi> http://falkvinge.net/2011/10/07/huge-pirate-victory-as-eu-party-group-adopts-perspective-on-copyright-monopoly/
<dholbach> who's helping jcastro with the organisation of UOW this time around?
<dholbach> it looks like we should get a move on getting sessions scheduled
<czajkowski> is jcastro alive
<czajkowski> he's very quiet
<dholbach> I think he's at a conference
<czajkowski> ahh
<czajkowski> buzy bumble bee
<popey> pleia2: I'll look (bored at work)
<akgraner> dholbach, me - but I've been a little slack gotta get on the stick and kick some folks
<dholbach> a bit of last minute action then :)
<dholbach> I'm sure it'll be a great UOW again
<akgraner> dholbach, yep - sorry about that
<dholbach> no no
<dholbach> I didn't mean to complain
<akgraner> I didn't take it that way - but you're right - :-)
 * akgraner prepares to kick people  - get ready for all my crazy emails...
<dholbach> as a team I think we're good at pulling things together, even if it's in the last minute :)
<akgraner> dholbach, totally
<akgraner> so if you all can kick some people too :-)
<akgraner> I'll email the loco-contacts today
<dholbach> alright my friends - I call it a day
<dholbach> have a great WE!
<kim0> Enjoy your WE everyone .. see you all on Thu o/
<jussi> weekends rule :D
<akgraner> Good Grief  - Free software founder, Richard M. Stallman is glad Jobs is gone - http://www.zdnet.com/blog/open-source/free-software-founder-richard-m-stallman-is-glad-jobs-is-gone/9707
<jussi> Im hanging out, if anyone wants to join me :)
<jussi> akgraner: glad you finally got to that in your feed reader :P
<akgraner> jussi,  some days are full of facepalm...
<jussi> akgraner: come hang out with me :D
<akgraner> I can't right this second - I'm cooking getting ready for a friend who's coming from out of town
<akgraner> so the computer is in the kitchen with me - and well being on camera would not be flattering at them moment
<jussi> haha
<skaet> AlanBell,  pre-release images are posted for testing on the ISO tracker http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/;  these are dry runs for the official candidates that will be cut on Monday, so testing is much appreciated.
<AlanBell> great, I will be doing some screenshots and videos of the accessibility features
<AlanBell> and a full transcript of a screen reader install
<AlanBell> http://pad.ubuntu.com/precisewords help me update http://ubingo.libertus.co.uk
<AlanBell> I will be doing a visual refresh of the site as well
<sense> football! Netherlands - Moldavia. Lets hope for our honour that it won't be an interesting game. ;)
<popey> Evening everyone!
<mhall119> where is jcastro hiding today?
<Daviey> mhall119: he is at Openstack Design Summit, Boston.
<mhall119> oh, that would explain it
<Daviey> I think i left as he arrived. :)
<nigelb> Daviey: Why aren't you?
<mhall119> Daviey: awesome announcement about HP's cloud product using Ubuntu
<nigelb> Or were you there for some parts of it?
<Daviey> nigelb: I was at the Summit, Mon-Wed, Thurs and Friday was a conference.
<Daviey> I skipped the conference.
<nigelb> ah
 * czajkowski tickles Daviey 
 * Daviey giggles like a little lad.
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-10-08
<akgraner> the best website ever - I just converted my wiki page testimonial into redneck - you all gotta try this page - http://www.rinkworks.com/dialect/
<akgraner> hilarious
<nigelb> hahaha
<akgraner> I know right
<akgraner> I just translated my wiki to redneck, jive, and elmer fudd...
<akgraner> I am dieing here - this is hilarious
<nigelb> The hacker one is more of "wannabe 13-year-old hacker"
<akgraner> nods
<akgraner> but it's all hilarious
<nigelb> true
<czajkowski> aloha
 * jussi hugs czajkowski... aww they lost 
<jussi> akgraner: thats just too funny
<popey> Morning all
<jussi> Morning popey
 * jussi is making pork crackling :D
<popey> mmmmmmmm
<popey> http://drool.popey.com/
<jussi> :D
<cjohnston> AlanBell: /join #ubuntu-website
<cjohnston> jcastro: ping
<jono> heya folks
<jono> brb
 * jono is bored in Boston
<jono> and working
<jono> :-)
<nigelb> OpenStack?
<jono> nigelb, yep
<jono> last few days
<jono> here at the hotel and then heading to the airport soon
<nigelb> :)
 * AlanBell wonders if jono has signed up to the release party on loco directory
<jono> AlanBell, I did
<jono> check it and you curiosity will be solved :-)
<AlanBell> :)
<jono> AlanBell, good to see the list is growing :-)
<jono> I mailed to Canonical to ask people to reg
<AlanBell> it should be a good night
<jcastro> home!
<nigelb> jcastro: \o/
<jono> jcastro, welcome home!
<jono> jcastro, I am sat in the damn lobby
<jono> lol
<jono> alright, I am heading out :-)
<jono> later all
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-10-09
<nigelb> AlanBell: Your kind of game http://type.method.ac
<czajkowski> aloha
<mhall119> jcastro: give me a ping when you're around
<jcastro> yo
<cjohnston> that was too long
<cjohnston> to respond
<jussi> ahh, back to KDE <3
<mhall119> jcastro: sorry, my irc is slow
<jcastro> mhall119: what did you need?
<mhall119> jcastro: was wondering if you saw my post about Summit development
<jcastro> no, where at?
<mhall119> jcastro: give me one second, I'm having to ressurect apache
<mhall119> yahoo's bot kills my t1.micro
<jcastro> heh
<jcastro> micros are so worthless
<mhall119> yeah, but they're cheap
<mhall119> and a convenient place to run irssi
<mhall119> jcastro: http://mhall119.com/2011/10/uds-p-summit-development-cycle/
<jcastro> oh nice!
<jcastro> so hey, do you think we'll have the double page thing done?
<jcastro> the &page=1 and all that?
<mhall119> jcastro: i think AlanBell was starting on that, if not i can knock it out tomorrow
<jcastro> okey
<AlanBell> linaro has a hacked together "just rooms with linaro sessions in" view
<jcastro> ah
<jcastro> do you think we could get the inverse?
<jcastro> I think even without the linaro rooms we don't fit on one panel anyway right?
<AlanBell> well, I think it is an ugly hack
<AlanBell> should be based on tracks
<AlanBell> or possibly arbitary sets of rooms
<cjohnston> the problem is that linaro keeps hacking in linaro stuff... which sucks.
<AlanBell> hacking in multiple conference support is a good thing
<AlanBell> hacking in stuff that depends on a conference with 'linaro' in the track and session slugs isn't so great
<mhall119> AlanBell: next cycle perhaps
<mhall119> too late now
<AlanBell> sure
<mhall119> AlanBell: will you be at UDS?
<AlanBell> not this one
<mhall119> too bad
<cjohnston> AlanBell: i agree
<cjohnston> we need to seperate UDS and LDS in summit.. but make sure that summit is aware that both events are taking place at the same time, and not allow one person to be scheduled for something at each event at the same time
<jcastro> cjohnston: hey I need that travel info for when you plan on stopping by
<AlanBell> oh, my local summit is broken after upgrading to oneiric
<AlanBell> (could be unrelated to that)
<AlanBell> argh, it could be the django update
<cjohnston> jcastro: we are just gonna park at the dock...
<jcastro> ok
<cjohnston> we are driving down there monday the 17th, and get back tuesday the 25th
<cjohnston> are you home those two days
<AlanBell> fixored. Summit doesn't run by default on oneiric.
<cjohnston> AlanBell: no it doesnt.. outdated versions suck
<AlanBell> its fine, a one line fix
<AlanBell> thinking of having a URL like this-> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-p/roomset?rooms=antigua-1,antigua-2,grand-sierra-f
<jcastro> oooh
<cjohnston> I think pg 1 pg 2 would be better
<cjohnston> or easier
<AlanBell> how do you work out what goes on which page?
<mhall119> alphabetical order
<AlanBell> this way you could have a screen showing "stuff on this floor"
<mhall119> or we can just give a list of room ids, it'd be shorter than names
<mhall119> AlanBell: only one floor
<AlanBell> brussels wasn't
<mhall119> fancy belgians
<AlanBell> but anyhow, that was an example of why you might want the flexibility to do a schedule of an arbitary set of rooms
<mhall119> true
<mhall119> I think that would be better, if not easier
<AlanBell> I think it would be easier :)
<mhall119> though I'm not sure how useful "stuff on this floor" would be
<mhall119> I don't want to miss out on interesting sessions just because they're on a different floor from my last session
<cjohnston> well... that would be have a monitor "this floorr" and a monitor "first floor"
<AlanBell> three monitors stacked vertically
<mhall119> I'm beginning to think the monitors approach just doesn't scale well
<AlanBell> however, the point is to have a way of doing ubuntu rooms, and linaro rooms, allowing for overlap, and allowing dual monitor setups
<mhall119> properly segregating concurrent summits would give us that
<AlanBell> if you just pass a room list on the query string then you can do anything
<mhall119> AlanBell: have you started on that yet?
<cjohnston> mhall119: I am all for doing that... we just need jcastro to give us permission
<mhall119> since when do we need his permission? :)
<cjohnston> I think that would be the best easiest cleanest way
<cjohnston> ok then.. lets do it!
<jcastro> permission for what?
<mhall119> I thought AlanBell already was!
<cjohnston> (we need him to do it tho so that when it breaks we blame him)
<AlanBell> not yet mhall119, just looked at the linaro stuff, and in some django documentation on parsing lists in urls or query strings
<jcastro> oh, so the way it will be, is the areas around the linaro rooms will have the linaro shcedules
<cjohnston> mhall119: im talking the segregating summits
<jcastro> and then we can put the uds ones where the UDS TVs will be
<jcastro> and certain spots in the middle will have 2 displays, one for linaro, one for UDS
<cjohnston> jcastro: can we just do it right, and make them two different summits?
<mhall119> cjohnston: oh that, yeah, I wish we could have done that this cycle, but there was just so much work in getting things cleaner and stabilized
<jcastro> cjohnston: yeah, sure, just not for this UDS.
<cjohnston> its dont
<cjohnston> done
<AlanBell> if they are different summits you will struggle with room sharing, and people sharing
<mhall119> no it's not
<cjohnston> mhall119: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~summit-hackers/summit/trunk/revision/168 ?
<cjohnston> i think the scheduler would need a little love.. but its there
<mhall119> cjohnston: that just lets one summit use multiple LP Sprint records
<cjohnston> o.. i thought it allowed multiple sprints
<cjohnston> ahh.. misreading
<cjohnston> jcastro: are the rooms that linaro has there stuff in linaro only rooms?
<jcastro> some of them
<jcastro> and only some of the time
<cjohnston> 17.14.33 < jcastro> oh, so the way it will be, is the areas around the linaro rooms will have the linaro shcedules
<cjohnston> so we need uds monitors everywhere
<jcastro> yeah, the dedicated hackrooms
<jcastro> well, it was explained to me that most of our stuff will be in the southern end of the place
<jcastro> they will basically be at the end of each hallway
<jcastro> cjohnston: I figure just make it flexible enough to be able to show the rooms we want like alan says
<jcastro> IS is handling the # of TVs and where to put them, etc.
<cjohnston> ok
 * AlanBell has a functional schedule for UDS Quintisential Quoll
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-10-01
<czajkowski> aloha
<philballew> hello czajkowski
<czajkowski> hey philballew hows things
<philballew> eh, alright czajkowski Just prepping for a calculus test and Spanish test tomorrow. Hows Launchpad life these days?
<czajkowski> good busy
<philballew> busy makes the time fly by.
<czajkowski> just looking at my work for the week shall be on my toes :)
<czajkowski> will be off on Thursday as travelling to Ireland
<philballew> nice. I have never been there. Or europe. One day.
<czajkowski> have 2 family events and one conference over the next 3 weeks so just going to stay at my folks house and work from there
<czajkowski> rather handy really :)
<philballew> Working from home sounds fun. I am 500 miles from home most of the year.
<czajkowski> it's different :)
<czajkowski> does take some getting used to, I also live close to the office so go into Canonical one day a week to see faces. None of my team are here but have gottent to know others
<czajkowski> Friday night we had drinks after work and a get to know new people so that was nice.
<philballew> I just quit my job. Maybe ill try one where I telecommute next.
<philballew> how far are you from london?
<czajkowski> philballew: I live there
<czajkowski> google London eye
<czajkowski> that's me there :)
<philballew> ah, I see. I need to come visit that city one day
<dholbach> good morning
<czajkowski> dholbach: hey there
<dholbach> hey czajkowski
<czajkowski> dholbach: so catching up on your sleep and ready for Thursday ?
<dholbach> it's still a few days until then :)
<dholbach> and Wednesday is a day off in Germany
<elfy> good morning
<dholbach> so still some time left :)
<czajkowski> dholbach: oh why is that ?
<dholbach> we celebrate the German Reunion
<dholbach> reunification
<czajkowski> ahh nice
<czajkowski> worthy of a day off to celebrate alright :)
<dholbach> haha, I just had a quick look at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/German_reunification
<dholbach> look at Margaret Thatcher's quote
<dholbach> wow, I must have missed those comments back then :)
<czajkowski> wow
<czajkowski> dholbach: have you seen The Iron Lady ?
<dholbach> anyway, I guess we'll celebrate - regardless of what old Maggie might think :)
<dholbach> no, I didn't
<czajkowski> dholbach: its worth watching, for all her strange comments she made, she was a remarkable woman
<dholbach> I'll bear that in mind if it should fall into my hands
<daker> dholbach: http://unitedexplanations.org/english/2011/12/28/thailand-is-the-most-generous-country-in-the-world-in-2011/ <= number 7 on the graph :)
 * smartboyhw finds his region in fifth place:P
<daker> :)
<smartboyhw> :)
<czajkowski> ireland 3rd not bad for a little place populatation about 4 million
 * smartboyhw is in fifth with 7 million:P
<daker> 7 with 35million :)
<mhall119> speaking of generosity, £ 1504.95 raised so far on http://marathon.ubuntuonair.com/
<dholbach> smartboyhw, czajkowski, daker: NICE
<smartboyhw> ;0
<dholbach> no Germany on there
<dholbach> :-/
<mhall119> dholbach: I guess they don't count international bailouts as charity
<mhall119> :)
<czajkowski> lol
<IdleOne> mhall119: charity is meant to help the poor, not the rich.
<IdleOne> bailouts didn't help any poor people
<dholbach> IdleOne++
<dholbach> I was struggling to put it into the right words
<IdleOne> dholbach: I backspaced two curse words if that makes you feel better :)
<mhall119> lol
<dholbach> IdleOne, I backspaced a few more ;-)
<smartboyhw> ;p
<bkerensa> Good Morning
<smartboyhw> Hello bkerensa
<dholbach> hey jono
<jono> hey dholbach
<jono> all set?
<dholbach> yep
<jono> morning bkerensa
 * smartboyhw wonders what is set:P
<jono> dholbach, https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/908edde090ffd9c1045568719e4699d38acec8e6?authuser=0&hl=en-US
<balloons> czajkowski, I have been intending to delete ubuntu-qa on lp for some time
<czajkowski> balloons: well can we sort it out soon
<balloons> if you want to use the #ubuntu-qa channel, I'm sure the IRC admins can open it back up for you
<czajkowski> if you file a Question on LP to rename it if you want to keep it
<balloons> I'll delete it now
<czajkowski> balloons: ok so currently the Qa channel redirects here
<czajkowski> do you guys have any documentation that refers to ubuntu-qa may need to be updated.
<balloons> yes, I had that done earlier this year
<balloons> all docs have been updated to say #ubuntu-testing
<balloons> you should be fine
<smartboyhw> Yeah balloons you are back
<JoseeAntonioR> jono, dholbach, mhall119, balloons, dpm, jcastro_: anything you need to get set up for Thursday?
<balloons> czajkowski, ok, done. If you need anything else let me know :-)
<smartboyhw> yeah
<mhall119> JoseeAntonioR: a 40 gallon barrel of coffee would be much appreciated
<czajkowski> balloons: wilko
<jono> JoseeAntonioR, brb, phone
<JoseeAntonioR> ok!
<JoseeAntonioR> mhall119: I can slap you in the screen if you want to be awake all day
<mhall119> I might take you up on that
<jono> dpm, all set?
<dpm> jono, wrapping up the call with mhall119, will be a min
<jono> dpm,
<jono> will set it up and you can join when ready
<dpm> ok
<jono> dpm, https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/055d8658282af1d6eb6523ae4b16edfcb61fbc84?authuser=0&hl=en-US
<jcastro_> JoseeAntonioR, yeah, can we set it up like the night before?
<JoseeAntonioR> jcastro_: of course, but make sure you've got a list of what we need so we don't run in troubles and we can solve then on time if they pop up
<jcastro_> we need the stream, and the irc channel right?
<jcastro_> jono, for thursday?
<JoseeAntonioR> irc channel or disqus, you guys choose
<jono> we already have the IRC channel
<jono> the marathon page is good to go
<JoseeAntonioR> ok, link added to ubuntuonair.com, just in case
<czajkowski> pleia2: love the way LP has it's own section rathe rproud we've lots of articles usually on there
<pleia2> yeah, nice to see it so populated these days! :)
<czajkowski> balloons: all done, thanks
<JoseeAntonioR> dpm: around?
<dpm> hi JoseeAntonioR, I'm around, but I'm about to leave. Anything I can quickly help you with? Otherwise, you might want to talk to the other guys
<JoseeAntonioR> dpm: wanted to see if you could recommend someone for giving a translations session for OpenWeek
<dholbach> alright my friends - got to call it a day - see you all tomorrow
<dpm> JoseeAntonioR, the folks from the Dutch team are quite active. Perhaps trijntje or hannie. Or from the Slovenian team andrejz
<JoseeAntonioR> great, thanks!
<dpm> https://launchpad.net/~lafeber-dumoleyn
<dpm> https://launchpad.net/~redmar
<dpm> https://launchpad.net/~andrej.znidarsic
<dpm> ok, calling it a day here too. See you all tomorrow!
<jono> mhall119, all set?
<jono> mhall119, https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/7fb7ed6781cc60753032ba2c3e04ed3c7debe574?authuser=0&hl=en-US
<JoseeAntonioR> Community Team: what about having IRC and Disqus in the page? that may give people the possiblity to  use them both, because sometimes they don't like IRC much
<philballew> wait?
<philballew> do people actually like IRC?
<czajkowski> yes
<JoseeAntonioR> philballew: some people do
<czajkowski> very much so
 * philballew runs and hides
<philballew> I like it, i need to find a better system though. Considering Quassel
<philballew> I tried to get all of us to switch from IRC to Facebook chat, but it never got off the ground much.
<popey> wait?
<popey> do people actually like facebook chat?
<popey> :p
<JoseeAntonioR> I do!
<JoseeAntonioR> balloons: mind a short PM?
<balloons> JoseeAntonioR, not at all
 * cjohnston hides for when jono reads his email 
<jono> cjohnston, :-)
<cjohnston> jono: a call to further discuss may not be a bad idea
<JoseeAntonioR> jono: also, let me know your response about that email I sent out yesterday
<jono> cjohnston, mhall119 will call you
<cjohnston> ok
<jono> JoseeAntonioR, I will do, I am just busy right now
<JoseeAntonioR> sure
<jono> balloons, all set?
<balloons> jono, sure.. one momen
<balloons> t
<jono> no proble
<jono> m
<jono> I will fire it u
<jono> p
<jono> :-)
 * jono is such a smartass
<jono> balloons, https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/44c9f7d87492b710c2e41fb39d0aa7e1021ed74c?authuser=0&hl=en-US
 * cjohnston is going to start crashing community hangouts
<bkerensa> cjohnston: I had thought about it a few times
<jono> mhall119, hey
<jono> jcastro_, one sec
<mhall119> jono: ?
<jono> mhall119, nm
<mhall119> ok
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-10-02
<JoseeAntonioR> jono: forgot to mention in the email, ubuntuonair.com has now a link to marathon.ubuntuonair.com at the top
<jono> yeah I saw that, thanks JoseeAntonioR
<czajkowski> morning
<JoseeAntonioR> hey, czajkowski! early today, huh
<czajkowski> cant sleep went to bed at 12
<JoseeAntonioR> ouch, good luck with that
<czajkowski> so working on my bug mail
<dholbach> good morning
<elfy> morning dholbach
<elfy> good luck with the ling day :)
<elfy> long one as well ...
<dholbach> hi elfy
<dholbach> elfy, that's on Thursday :)
<dholbach> thanks
<elfy> yea I know it's on Thursday - not got a very good memory, so thought I'd say when I remembered lol
<elfy> nice bit of money being donated :)
<dholbach> :-)
<daker> czajkowski: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=juqyzgnbspY :)
<cjohnston> mhall119: I have something else that needs manual testing in your branch... When a BP gets imported, it defaults to two slots.. if we change that to one slot in Summit, will the next import change it back to 2? It shouldn't, but it could cause issues
<cjohnston> dholbach: ^
<czajkowski> at least alan cox has a sense of humour https://plus.google.com/u/0/102921374554385564572/posts/LYmtX1ttjF7
<mhall119> cjohnston: it shouldn't default to 2 slots anymore
<jono> mhall119, dpm hey
<jono> setting up the hangout now
<jono> just finalizing my updates first
<dpm> jono, ok
<dpm> all set
<jono> dpm, mhall119 https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/14c10e73f986bad20d7c9b87fffe003a77ea3b73?authuser=0&hl=en-US
<jono> it is running, will be there in one sec, need to take something downstairs for Erica
<dpm> ok, no worries
<czajkowski> good news http://blog.launchpad.net/general/burning-down-critical-bugs
<smartboyhw> :)
<dholbach> popey, how did you like the new mix? :)
<dholbach> you said I should do more of the same :)
<czajkowski> dholbach: loved it!
<dholbach> :-)
<popey> dholbach, not had a chance to listen yet!
<popey> saw the notification though
<mhall119> cjohnston: do you know what is required for somebody to be allowed to approve BPs for uds-r?
<mhall119> is there an LP team or something?
<JoseeAntonioR> mhall119: I think they need to be set as track leads at summit, and be at the uds organizers team
<mhall119> summit doesn't control BP approval
<JoseeAntonioR> then, uds organizers team, I think
<JoseeAntonioR> as they're listed as meeting drivers
<mhall119> thanks JoseeAntonioR
<cjohnston> uds org for BPs mhall119
<mhall119> thanks cjohnston
 * dholbach hugs popey
<popey> :)
<czajkowski> http://www.cnn.com/2012/10/02/travel/american-airlines-problem/  ooer
<jcastro_> hey dholbach
<dholbach> hey jcastro_
<jcastro_> I like getting emails from you every day on your next day off
<jcastro_> it reminds me that I should move to Germany
<jono> jcastro_, hey
<jono> can you go and add what you want to focus on to the 13.04 spreadsheet
<jono> I want to get this finalized ASAP
<jcastro_> yeah
<jono> thanks
<jcastro_> we never talked about my 13.04 plans
<jcastro_> other than "MORE MORE"
<jono> yup, I wanted you to add them first and then we could review them
<jcastro_> but I can have that done in an hour or so
<dholbach> jcastro_, just make sure that you move to another place than Berlin - we have 9 public holidays - on http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Public_holidays_in_the_United_States I counted 11
<jono> thanks jcastro_, lets chat today about them
<jono> the rest of the team is good to go
<jcastro_> nod
<jono> and then we can get our BPs together
<jono> cheers
<jcastro_> I'll be done within the hour
<jcastro_> not in an hour, that would be slacking
<dholbach> jcastro_, and we don't have the concept of "bank holidays" either - if a holiday is on a sunday that's bad luck
<jcastro_> ah
<dholbach> so if you find a good place with lots of public holidays, let me know :-P
<jcastro_> but you have octoberfest
<jcastro_> so it all evens out
<dholbach> in Bavaria
<czajkowski> dholbach: ireland :)
<czajkowski> and we have holy days also
<dholbach> I'll never forget the early days in Canonical when there was a wiki page where all the holidays in all the countries of Canonical employees were listed
<dholbach> to me it looked like there were a million and two holidays in Thailand
<dholbach> and the names of them all looked like they were from a Thai menu from a restaurant around the corner
<czajkowski> LOL
<popey> dholbach, other music I like includes http://cerror.bandcamp.com/
<popey> which is music in a game called Nikki and the robots, which is good
<dholbach> haha, great
<dholbach> in terms of 8-bit music, I can recommend: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JOrlmuprm-8 :-)
<popey> hehe
<dholbach> do you know it?
<popey> no, listened to a bit tho
<dholbach> make sure you listen past 0:55 :)
<popey> yeah, i skipped to that
<dholbach> alright, I've got to rush out to the shop, so see you later :)
<popey> :D
<popey> o/
<dholbach> hugs to you all
<cjohnston> mhall119: if you pass '-s 2' when running lpupdate on the cron, it will default all the meetings to two slots.. What I am asking is, when we go into the admin and change a meeting from 2 slots to 1 slot, is lpupdate going to change it back to 2
<snap-l> popey: Are you familiar with 8-Bit Weapon?
<mhall119> cjohnston: no, it won't
<cjohnston> ok.. mhall119 we need to figure out what the story is with this openid traceback that has come back again
<popey> snap-l, no
<mhall119> cjohnston: the what?
<cjohnston> look at your email
<cjohnston> for summit errors
<mhall119> oh damn :(
<mhall119> that's a lot of errors
<mhall119> I thought you sent a fix for that?
<cjohnston> i did
<cjohnston> if you look, it started last night
<mhall119> was it reverted?
<mhall119> what changed last night?
<cjohnston> nothing tmk
<cjohnston> last time it happened for 2 hours, I talked to IS and they didnt know of anything that changed, but it stopped on its own after two hours
<JoseeAntonioR> cjohnston: what happens if I want to uninstall summit and get my lighttpd server back up?
<cjohnston> umm.... im not sure what you did? django has a built in web server
<cjohnston> so it shouldnt mess with lighttpd
<JoseeAntonioR> well, I'm installing summit, but in my local machine, but it's also running lighttpd for file hosting
<JoseeAntonioR> so, will it cause any probs at all, or will it work separately, in another port?
<cjohnston> mhall119: ^
<cjohnston> JoseeAntonioR: I don't think so, just do everything in a virtualenv
<JoseeAntonioR> yeah, that's what I'm doing
<cjohnston> and use ./manage.py runserver which would happen on :8000
<JoseeAntonioR> I hope everything goes fine
<JoseeAntonioR> hmm, ok
<AlanBell> different port JoseeAntonioR, the local instance just gets served up by django's built in server
<JoseeAntonioR> oh, great, thanks AlanBell!
<mhall119> JoseeAntonioR: you'll want to use manage.py runserver 0.0.0.0:8000 to make it listen to all IPs, otherwise it only listens on 127.0.0.1
<mhall119> and is only accessible from the same host
<JoseeAntonioR> ok, /me tries
<AlanBell> ./manage.py runserver --settings=ubuntu_settings 0.0.0.0:8000
<AlanBell> for summit :)
<JoseeAntonioR> Error: No module named django_openid_auth, is this usual?
<snap-l> popey: http://www.8bitweapon.com/ (some good chiptune music, if you're in to that sort of thing)
<popey> ta
<popey> I am a bit
<popey> not obsessively though ;)
<mhall119> JoseeAntonioR: did you install all the dependent packages?
<mhall119> sudo make depends
<pleia2> or could use the VM-based instructions that daker gave me for my blog post (then it doesn't add all this stuff directly to your desktop)
<pleia2> http://princessleia.com/journal/?p=6662
<pleia2> he wrote a bunch of stuff to make it easier :)
<daker> for summit or LTP ?
<cjohnston> pleia2: summit :-)
<pleia2> oh
<pleia2> oops :)
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<cjohnston> not a bad idea to make it work for Summit too
<mhall119> most of the instructions will probably work for summit too
<JoseeAntonioR> urgh, there's no python 2.6
<cjohnston> 2.7 work
<cjohnston> works
<mhall119> JoseeAntonioR: right, it works iwth 2.7 though
<mhall119> just have to change the Makefile
<JoseeAntonioR> ok, finishing install
<daker> i can propose a patch :)
<cjohnston> daker: I'm not aginst that :-)
<cjohnston> mhall119: https://code.launchpad.net/~chrisjohnston/summit/changing-python-ver/+merge/127553
<cjohnston> mhall119: I also figured out part of the menu problem
<cjohnston> just not a fix
<mhall119> cjohnston: what did you figure out?
<cjohnston> So I got it to where http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-r/ is working, but http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-r/2012-10-29/ isn't
<cjohnston> mhall119: it looks for if item.current... so https://github.com/rossp/django-menu/blob/master/menu/templatetags/menubuilder.py#L76 is where the code that makes it work/not work
<cjohnston> the startswith doesn't seem to be working
<cjohnston> tho in my other app it is working
<JoseeAntonioR> same error, depends installed
<cjohnston> JoseeAntonioR: what error?
<cjohnston> mhall119: actually, i thinki just got it http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~summit-hackers/summit/trunk/view/head:/summit/common/templatetags/menubuilder.py#L52
<JoseeAntonioR> Error: No module named django_openid_auth
<JoseeAntonioR> and it's been installed
<cjohnston> JoseeAntonioR: are you inside the virtualenv?
<JoseeAntonioR> yep
<cjohnston> paste me the results from 'pip freeze' please
<JoseeAntonioR> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1256465/
<cjohnston> your missing a bunch.. pip install -r requirements.txt
<JoseeAntonioR> ok, re-running
<mhall119> cjohnston: https://code.launchpad.net/~mhall119/summit/support-short-slots/+merge/127557
<JoseeAntonioR> cjohnston: are we still working on bug 984282?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 984282 in summit "Breaks and lunch are incorrectly being given the private css class" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/984282
<mhall119> JoseeAntonioR: I wasn't getting that on my local dev
<cjohnston> JoseeAntonioR: i dont know why it was displaying wrong last cycle, but its right this cycle, it would be nice to figure out, but i dont know that, with it working this cycle, its a high priority
<mhall119> can it be reproduced locally?
<JoseeAntonioR> let me check
<JoseeAntonioR> there's no type lunch :S
<JoseeAntonioR> oh, figured out how to
<JoseeAntonioR> mhall119: http://joseeantonior.com:8000/test-summit/2012-10-02/display if you scroll down, I don't see any problems
<cjohnston> like I said, I've only seen it the one uds
<JoseeAntonioR> weird
<jcastro_> jono, when you get back from lunch, at the top of the hour I can retest your G+ if you want
<jono> jcastro_, I am good now, thanks
<jono> it works :-)
<jono> jcastro_, did you finish your 13.04 plan?
<akgraner> jono - gotta luv Rikki's competitive emails. :-)  I plan on beating you for this issue!
<jono> akgraner, :-)
<jcastro_> jono, yeah, we can talk about that if you want
<jcastro_> I AM READY TO BE FLAMED
<jono> jcastro_, can we do it in about an hour?
<jcastro_> sure
<jono> jcastro_, two mins and then lets go
<jcastro_> okey
<jcastro_> jono, let's do dis.
<jono> jcastro_, https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/f0141028f3995378403d059d4a55feec92ee834a?authuser=0&hl=en-US
<jono> jcastro_, can you link me to the Charm Quality Rating
<jono> the public page
<jcastro_> https://juju.ubuntu.com/docs/charm-quality.html
<jcastro_> #1 hit on google now!
<jono> thanks!
<greg-g> jcastro_: in your personal bubble, of course ;)
<JoseeAntonioR> jcastro_: are you free for a test hangout now?
<JoseeAntonioR> jono: busy atm?
<jono> JoseeAntonioR, I am right now
<jono> whats up?
<JoseeAntonioR> ok, wanted to test a couple things
<JoseeAntonioR> as for example, what happens if the one who created the hanogut disconnects
<JoseeAntonioR> but can do that with another person, don't worry
<jono> thanks JoseeAntonioR
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-10-03
<mhall119> JoseeAntonioR: afaik, if the person who created the hangout disconnects, the hangout ends
<JoseeAntonioR> mhall119: that's why I want to try, last time I saw one of those issues, I saw a "we'lll be right back, technical issues" screen instead of it terminating
<JoseeAntonioR> so, I want to make sure of that
<philballew> I think they stay up
<philballew> might be wrong
<JoseeAntonioR> I want to see what happens if there's more than one person connected to, what I told you happened while there was only one person
<jono> would someone mind redditing http://www.jonobacon.org/2012/10/03/the-canonical-community-team-and-13-04/
<jono> thanks!
<JoseeAntonioR> ok, in the process
<JoseeAntonioR> ok, upvotes appreciated! http://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/10uknd/the_canonical_community_team_and_1304/
<jcastro_> pshaw
<jcastro_> look at this chart yo: https://plus.google.com/116015965439782966698/posts/VhJHhHqwaC7
<JoseeAntonioR> cool!
<czajkowski> aloha
<jussi> anyone know what jono's sleep schedule has been like recently? (just want to know when I should expect him online)
<smartboyhw> jussi, er expect him coming after 15:00 UTC (according to join messages):P
<jussi> bah, thats really late. thanks for checking.
<czajkowski> folks I do need your help, and the post explains it https://plus.google.com/102921374554385564572/posts/2chyKLhJiyR
<daker> is Lola Chang a real person or just a persona ?
<czajkowski> context ?
<popey> a persona
<popey> design team have a bunch of them
<popey> she's the most commonly used
<czajkowski> whoo packed for 23 days to Ireland 2 days back in UK then odff to UDS :D
<smartboyhw> ;D
<popey> when do you leave? in a month? :)
 * popey knows you like to pack early
<czajkowski> popey: tomrorow
<czajkowski> 9:50 flight
<czajkowski> but most of that goes to UDS with me so prety much packed for that now :)
<czajkowski> add in some extra warm clothes for the evil cold
<czajkowski> popey: I've changed, Jon has that affect, he's utterly disorganised, it's hard to be organised around him :p
<mhall119> http://upsilon.cc/~zack/blog/posts/2012/10/put_some_Debian_salt_in_the_Ubuntu_charity_marathon/
<mhall119> \o/
<smartboyhw> LOL
<smartboyhw> \o.
<smartboyhw> *\o/
<czajkowski> nice
<IdleOne> nice to get upstream involved, even if it takes a bribe to get them to do it :)
<mhall119> not a bribe, a challenge
<IdleOne> true.
<smartboyhw> jussi: jono is here...
<balloons> indeed, a challenege
<jono> eh?
<smartboyhw> :D
<IdleOne> lol @ getting pinged all over the place
<smartboyhw> jono, jussi wants to find you about 4 hours ago:P
<jono> smartboyhw, aha
<jono> dpm, jcastro_, mhall119, balloons https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/efd220932f36e6c67f6c696a9a3a0ef26e1b3d7f?authuser=0&hl=en-US
<SergioMeneses> hello! I wanna share something with you : http://lococouncil.ubuntu.com/2012/10/03/new-members-of-the-loco-council/
<smartboyhw> Learnt about it
<paultag> jcastro_: I saw your comment on Zack's blog - need ideas for real?
<jcastro_> yeah
<jcastro_> jono, ok so you reinvite us now?
<jono> dpm, jcastro_, mhall119, balloons https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/cda11f037a7030b3e6e5cf14e178f39a45f61036?authuser=0&hl=en-US
<paultag> jcastro_: there are tons of easy bugs on orphaned packages - they're not RC, but totally low-hanging-fruit that'd be nice to fix - http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/pkgreport.cgi?maint=packages@qa.debian.org - but it's technical. Were you trying to do something technical or not?
<balloons> jono, re-join
<mhall119> jono: can you post the youtube link too?
<balloons> we're curious about something
<jono> dpm, jcastro_, mhall119, balloons https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/a1dadc03e76f90ae4e432530d4633147f689455a?authuser=0&hl=en-US
<jono> hey, can someone go to http://youtu.be/JNGhKrO8ROE
<jono> tell us if you see us
<cjohnston> I do jono
<Pici> eek
<cjohnston> jcastro_: say something
<cjohnston> the pirate went away already :-(
<jono> cjohnston, do youy hear us?
<cjohnston> wow.. and it hasnt even started yet
<cjohnston> yes
<jono> cjohnston, is it running?
<cjohnston> balloons: I like your hat
<cjohnston> yes
<cjohnston> yes
<cjohnston> wa wa wa
<cjohnston> tomorrow is going to be a bad day.. lol
<jcastro_> ok
<jcastro_> you should see a video after the dog
<jono> cjohnston, see the vid?
<cjohnston> balloons: nice bike
<cjohnston> no video
<cjohnston> I see a bunch of people staring at it
<balloons> lol
<Pici> The staring is kind of creepy.
<cjohnston> +2
<czajkowski> jono: CDs mail before I get lynched :)
<cjohnston> jcastro_: trim your nose hair
<czajkowski> mhall119: can you move thatpicure of sit in front of it
<czajkowski> the glare flickers
<czajkowski> so you have a bright light behind you
<mhall119> can you guys see us now?
<jono> cjohnston, are we on air?
<cjohnston> uhh..
<cjohnston> it didnt restart
<Pici> Mine paused itself.. trying to play now.
<cjohnston> i dont see the new one
<czajkowski> I dont see the new one
<balloons> it should just restart
<balloons> one moment
<cjohnston> nope
<balloons> we're trying to restart it
<balloons> but that's what *should* happen
<cjohnston> bbiaf
<mhall119> sweet! 4 Debian donations already!
<balloons> seems my phone can't handle g+ hangout with that much streaming video
<balloons> they should let you mute video of all the remote
<paultag> mhall119: :)
<balloons> got a debian donation also :-)
<jcastro_> for your phone I recommend joining it to your wifi
<jcastro_> instead of your normal phone data plan
<mhall119> balloons is ahead of me by £1
<mhall119> we're both gaining on dholbach
<balloons> he took a day off :-)
 * balloons floats above mhall119 
 * mhall119 pops balloons 
<czajkowski> is dholbach in hibernation for tomorrow
<mhall119> czajkowski: german holiday
<czajkowski> ahh
<mhall119> £255 balloons, you're behind now!
<balloons> mhall119, you just continually refreshing the page?
<mhall119> nope, got the email
<balloons> I don't see myself behind
<paultag> mhall119: where's the link, again?
<balloons> ahh
<balloons> it hasn't hit yet
<mhall119> paultag: http://www.justgiving.com/mhall119 for me, http://marathon.ubuntuonair.com/ for the marathon itself
<balloons> it's official, debian loves mhall119 > balloons  :-p
<mhall119> lol
<paultag> balloons: you were first, and zack and I were talking about it in d-devel
<paultag> erm, mhall was first
<mhall119> the last one wasn't form Debian though, it was form one of our loco guys, so I still need one more to meet my challenge
<balloons> ahh.. one short
<mhall119> I'll get there, I have confidence
<balloons> paultag, I'm not worried.. It's all for a good cause, so no matter what, it's a good thing
<paultag> balloons: totally :)
<paultag> just sayin', it's not like debianfolk don't care, mhall119 was getting more airtime :)
<IAmNotThatGuy> Hiya paultag
<paultag> IAmNotThatGuy: challah
<IAmNotThatGuy> Sup paultag ?
<paultag> IAmNotThatGuy: straight chilln'. Stopped by to help jcastro_ find some stuff to contribute to, but alas, he's ignoring me again.
<jcastro_> on calls
<jcastro_> bbias
<paultag> yeah yeah :)
<IAmNotThatGuy> Hehe
<paultag> IAmNotThatGuy: whatabout you?
<IAmNotThatGuy> Leaving Office. 23:22 here
<paultag> a bit late
<mhall119> oh, wait, chaynie updated his comment, it was for Debian!  Challenge met!
<paultag> \o/
<IAmNotThatGuy> Paultag, usual time for me these days ;)
<bkerensa> balloons: If there were more time I would send you a FF shirt and try to get you to do the same deal mhall119 made but for Moz
<balloons> ohh!
<paultag> nah
<bkerensa> next time
<paultag> balloons: is doing manpages, much awesomer
<balloons> bkerensa, good idea
<balloons> is there a 'qa'ish type activity the moz guys would be down for?
<bkerensa> unsure it depends by project
<bkerensa> we are copying you guys though
<bkerensa> be we decided to do more than 24 hours
<bkerensa> :)
<balloons> I saw your post :-)
<bkerensa> a entire week
<balloons> gl!
<bkerensa> we will do relay marathan
<bkerensa> but the idea is also we will work on other open source projects
<bkerensa> and raise money for projects
<balloons> gotcha, so it's a spin on the event
<balloons> glad we inspired more
<bkerensa> yeah https://groups.google.com/forum/?fromgroups=#!topic/mozilla.reps.general/DRWOv8ECRuM
<bkerensa> we have done something like it in the past
<bkerensa> In the past we had a event called Firefox Giving Challenge
<bkerensa> balloons: http://www.crowdrise.com/celebrity-fundraisers/special/firefoxchallengeevent
<bkerensa> so I gues $680k was raised
<bkerensa> but it was a much diffent kind of event
<balloons> bkerensa, that's awesome
<JoseAntonioR> jono: ping, did you have an end broadcast button when you rejoined?
<mhall119> JoseAntonioR: it was there, but we were already off-air
<mhall119> and no way to re-start the broadcast
<JoseAntonioR> mhall119: ok, that happened to me yesterday, already asked and waiting for a response
<bkerensa> JoseAntonioR: ;)
<JoseAntonioR> bkerensa: nope
<JoseAntonioR> jono, mhall119: we're having probs, max hangout on air time is 4h
<JoseAntonioR> and i've heard it terminates after 1.5 or 2 hours usually
<bkerensa> ^
<bkerensa> It can but its not a set in stone thing
<bkerensa> but according to Dori Storbeck, Comm Mgr for Google+ Hangouts 4 hours is the max for hangout on air
<mhall119> JoseAntonioR: 1.5 to 2 hours? really?
<bkerensa> mhall119:  ^
<mhall119> yeah, 4 hours is what we heard too
<JoseAntonioR> I'll be contacting Dori Storbeck in a few minutes
<mhall119> if we can get an exception, that would be great, otherwise we'll work around it
<bkerensa> mhall119: so the 1.5 to 2 hours is mostly due to connectivity issues but it seems like a decent sample of people hit right around there
<bkerensa> I might leave mine on tonight and screen record to see
<mhall119> it'll timeout from inactivity
<JoseAntonioR> what about a clock? and playing background music?
<JoseAntonioR> no, that's prohibited by copyright
<mhall119> I think it watched mouse/keyboard activity
<JoseAntonioR> bkerensa: play your song in repeat in the background
<JoseAntonioR> ouch
<JoseAntonioR> ok, let me contact Dori from the ubuntu on air account
<bkerensa> I wouldnt do that
<bkerensa> considering the name policy
<bkerensa> I e-mailed Dori
<JoseAntonioR> question: where do you get those emails from? :P
<bkerensa> JoseAntonioR: Most companies have formats for e-mail addresses
<JoseAntonioR> oh, well
<bkerensa> Canonical: first.last or aliases for first
<bkerensa> google follow similar rules
<bkerensa> ;)
<bkerensa> but not strictly
<bkerensa> so hit and miss
<JoseAntonioR> let's hope we get an answer by today, otherwise we may need a call
<bkerensa> and boom
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> looks like they have two dstorbecks at google
<bkerensa> but Dorian Storbeck got me in touch with Dori ;)
<JoseAntonioR> yay
<jono> mhall119, free for a quick hangout?
<mhall119> jono: sure
<jcastro_> haha man
<jcastro_> I got a call from my movers
<jcastro_> they are stopping by ...... tomorrow during the marathon
<jcastro_> that should be great for entertainment purposes
<snap-l> jcastro_: That's going to be awesome.
<jcastro_> I think I'll go over my computer layout
<bkerensa> jcastro_: you still have the standing desk?
<jcastro_> no
<jcastro_> not a dedicated one, I think this time I'll do one small section as a standing desk
<jcastro_> and keep the rest normal
<jono> mhall119, the pre-populated thing now works
<mhall119> huh
<jono> but how do I pre-populate the date field?
<jono> mhall119, I recreated my DB
<mhall119> jono: just give it datetime.datetime.now()
<mhall119> Entry(entry_date=datetime.datetime.now()) or something like that
<jono> mhall119, how do I specify that for a specific form field
<jono> ahhh!
<jono> gotcha
<mhall119> specify it on the model you pass to the form using instance=
<jono> thanks mhall119!
<ajmitch> so when does this 24 hours start?
<jcastro_> in about 14 hours
<paultag> y'all better get some sleep
<mhall119> no kidding
<paultag> btw, lots of water
<mhall119> coffee and tea
<paultag> I just graduated, I'm still a pro at this -- just pound water all day, your body will be a lot more up to staying up over 20 hours
<paultag> coffee will make you crash, pound water and eat every 6 hours or so
<mhall119> we're gonna be stuffing out mouths on camera, aren't we
<paultag> hahahaha
<paultag> that or lots of adderall
<mhall119> this whole thing isn't going to be big on dignity
<paultag> that'll keep you cranked up for days
 * ajmitch wonders if this stream can be recorded for future reference
<paultag> ajmitch++
<paultag> I'm hella making .gifs out of someone.
<JoseeAntonioR> ajmitch: it will be recorded
<mhall119> ajmitch: it'll be on youtube
<ajmitch> right, wasn't sure if youtube would have something that long
<mhall119> is there a CC-BY-SA-DON'T_MAKE_FUN_OF_US license?
<mhall119> ajmitch: it should
<AlanBell> does anyone care about the old branding on http://packages.ubuntu.com
<ajmitch> we wouldn't make fun of you
<mhall119> liar
<paultag> I would make fun of you
<mhall119> AlanBell: the design team probably does
<mhall119> paultag: honest jerk :P
<paultag> s/honest\ //g
<JoseeAntonioR> mhall119: nope, but you have CC-BY-NC-ND
<JoseeAntonioR> http://creativecommons.org/licenses/by-nc-nd/3.0/deed.en_US
<bkerensa> JoseeAntonioR: I just got response from Google and BCC'ed you and mhall119
<bkerensa> AlanBell: I am surprised the design team has not said anything :P they have e-mailed me and PM'ed me on a few occasions insisting on not use the old branding
<bkerensa> ;p
<JoseeAntonioR> bkerensa: ok got it
<bkerensa> JoseeAntonioR: and so it appears a 24 hour straight HOA is not possible but we will see
<bkerensa> mhall119: perhaps 6 segments? :)
<mhall119> bkerensa: that's what we currently plan on doing
<AlanBell> bkerensa: any particular contact? Might see some of them at the release party http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-uk/2006/detail/ which you should all fly over for
<bkerensa> but there would also be a short pause because you would have create a new HOA then change the code
<bkerensa> so this might be a 25 hour marathon
<bkerensa> :)
<mhall119> bkerensa: yeah, which is a bit of a pain, but not difficult
<bkerensa> AlanBell: I believe it was Paul Sladen
<bkerensa> :)
<AlanBell> last release party one of the design team told me how ironic it was that they were designing ubuntu but they all hated using it
<AlanBell> oh sladen, he is cool
<bkerensa> yeah
<mhall119> bkerensa: let me know if you hear anything else from them, and thanks for checking into it
<bkerensa> there was no nice wording around the branding
<bkerensa> he said "You need to take that logo down and replace it"
<bkerensa> no ifs ands or buts
<AlanBell> I think that particular member of the team was on his way out, he was looking forward to a more apple loving job
<AlanBell> Sladen is lovely and spectacularly eccentric
<bkerensa> lol
<JoseeAntonioR> bkerensa: if she needs a call to discuss it, let me know here or via email
<bkerensa> JoseeAntonioR: I dont think they are going to discuss it
<bkerensa> ;)
<JoseeAntonioR> ok!
<bkerensa> JoseeAntonioR: I found a vinyl company for my Ubuntu pictograms
<bkerensa> ;)
<bkerensa> AlanBell: http://screencasts.ubuntu.com/
<popey> uhoh
<mhall119> uh oh?
<JoseeAntonioR> bkerensa: which one?
<bkerensa> JoseeAntonioR: Skinit
<bkerensa> So it seems it will cost about $29.99 per pictogram
<bkerensa> I am going to check if we have a vinyl printer local but so far local pricing has been spendy
<JoseeAntonioR> hope you can find it
<bkerensa> mhall119: Google says no go
<bkerensa> mhall119: they checked with their development team and cannot accommodate the request
<JoseeAntonioR> urgh
<mhall119> bkerensa: ok, we'll just switch it out every 4 hours then
<mhall119> thanks for checking
<JoseeAntonioR> mhall119: any ideas on how to switch?
<bkerensa> everyone will have to move to a new one
<bkerensa> and drop the new embed code into wordpress
<bkerensa> and hope for the best on browser caching
<bkerensa> people will definitely have to refresh
<JoseeAntonioR> ok, but we need to minimize the time that it takes to move from hangout to hangout
<JoseeAntonioR> which means, one person of the team needs to exit the current hangout, while the other 5 keep talking and so on, while he creates the new one, gets the link to the other participants (at least 2 min before), and the embed code gets changed
<bkerensa> JoseeAntonioR: I think we need to add a iframe and have it refresh every four hours
<bkerensa> otherwise though who stay on page will see old widget
<JoseeAntonioR> but what if the person joins the page after the marathon started? it will refresh later
<JoseeAntonioR> bkerensa: ^
<mhall119> JoseeAntonioR: bkerensa: We'll update the embedded video on marathon.ubuntuonair.com each time
<mhall119> people will just need to refresh
<JoseeAntonioR> and what about adding a note saying "Refresh your browser at 14, 18, 22, 2 and 6 UTC for the hangout to update!"?
<mhall119> we might do that
<mhall119> we can make a schedule table too
<mhall119> letting people know
<JoseeAntonioR> are the broadcasts starting at 10UTC?
<JoseeAntonioR> because if not, time changes
<mhall119> yes
<JoseeAntonioR> ok, then
<mhall119> ah man, balloons passed me again
 * balloons grins sheepishly
<bkerensa> jcastro_: second round of LED reviews coming... Ultra low watt consumption this time so nothing over 8 watt
<snap-l> bkerensa: Nice
<mhall119> jcastro_: where the list of charms available right now?
<JoseeAntonioR> http://jujucharms.com/charms/precise ?
<daker> cjohnston: mhall119 can you point me to the IS channel ?
<JoseeAntonioR> daker: #canonical-sysadmin
<JoseeAntonioR> daker: the one you joined is for ISD
<daker> thanks JoseeAntonioR
<bkerensa> mhall119: does your wifi card have a N driver in the kernel?
<bkerensa> I just realized the kernel does not appear to support 802.11n connectivity for my chipset
<mhall119> anybody know of a package/server/tools for managing a shared-hosting server with multiple customers?
<mhall119> bkerensa: no idea
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-10-04
<bkerensa> mhall119: what do you mean managing? Like a control panel?
<mhall119> more back-end
<mhall119> something to setup the user accounts, apache configs, ftp/sftp access, etc
<JoseeAntonioR> mhall119: I use webmin on my VPS
<paultag> cpanel is junk
<paultag> just in case you end up getting duped into that :)
<mhall119> my brother has a small hosting company, looking to switch to Ubuntu for his servers
<mhall119> but he needs an easy way to setup new customers and new sites for existing customers
<cjohnston> webmin is ok...
<cjohnston> nothing is better than cli tho
<paultag> == cjohnston
<mhall119> == cjohnston?
<cjohnston> everyone wants to be me!
<paultag> paultag == cjohnston ← I agree
<mhall119> oh, ok
<bkerensa> paultag: you are win
<bkerensa> webmin is ok
<bkerensa> mhall119: write a bash script? or python if inclined?
<bkerensa> createaccount.sh
<paultag> .oO(or fab files!)
<bkerensa> lol
<mhall119> bkerensa: yeah, I was hoping for something already written
<bkerensa> mhall119: you inspire me
<bkerensa> maybe I will make a suite of bash scripts
<bkerensa> ;p
<paultag> I have tons of useful things I need done, bkerensa :)
 * cjohnston likes the useful things that paultag has
<bkerensa> paultag: so do I... wanna upload me on alioth?
<bkerensa> ;p
<cjohnston> specially the irssi stuff
<paultag> bkerensa: what do you mean? Do you need an account?
 * paultag hus cjohnston 
<paultag> hugs*
<pleia2> paultag: a friend of mine outlined his whole plan for an android app I should write when I said I never had (obviously not doing it was because I didn't have any ideas, not because I have no time :))
<bkerensa> paultag: I need someone to up me for planet.deb Mako said ask someone I know who has rights
<pleia2> not quite sure how to reply, maybe "lol"
<paultag> pleia2: hahaha :)
<bkerensa> I will likely just ask kees or slangasek at the release party
<paultag> bkerensa: oh, well, right.
<bkerensa> mhall119: http://www.openpanel.com/
<JoseeAntonioR> balloons: hey, please let jono know I'll be here 15 mins before it all starts
<JoseeAntonioR> when he gets online, of course
<bkerensa> echo balloons
<bkerensa> JoseeAntonioR: what time will you be on mostly?
<bkerensa> I will float in and out
<JoseeAntonioR> already told you my times :)
<bkerensa> copy
<JoseeAntonioR> I'll be from 9:45 to 11, then from 18 or 18:30 to 4, and then from 9:30 to 10:15
<dholbach> balloons, mhall119, dpm: ready? :)
<dpm> dholbach, about to be :)
<dholbach> did you all sleep well?
<dholbach> because I didn't :)
<dholbach> but I can share the story later on
<dpm> I was planning to sleep until 12, but couldn't manage
<dpm> I was up at 7:30 as usual
<dholbach> I'm so excited :)
<dholbach> hey jcastro_
<dholbach> ready? :)
<dpm> morning jcastro_
<jcastro_> AWWW  YEAH
<dpm> \m/
<dholbach> :-D
<smartboyhw> ;D
<bkerensa> morning guys
<bkerensa> :)
<smartboyhw> balloons, how are you doing?:p
<JoseeAntonioR> hey guys, all set up?
<dholbach> yep, just waiting for Mr Death Metal to arrive :)
<smartboyhw> ;D
<JoseeAntonioR> great
<smartboyhw> dholbach, who is the Mr.Death Metal?:p
<jcastro_> he's launching it right?
<dholbach> smartboyhw, https://launchpadlibrarian.net/19764903/lpimage.png
<bkerensa> hmm
<dholbach> jcastro_, I think so, yes
<smartboyhw> dholbach, LOL
<dholbach> and I'll update the marathon page
<bkerensa> kk
<JoseeAntonioR> you should be updating now
<bkerensa> JoseeAntonioR:  :)
<smartboyhw> Yes I think so no live stream:PO
<dholbach> JoseeAntonioR, I don't have a link to the stream page yet - I can't update
<JoseeAntonioR> dholbach: mind a short query?
<dholbach> not at all
<dholbach> JoseeAntonioR, and you don't need to ask to /query me - just do it - if I'm busy you should usually notice :)
 * dholbach hugs JoseeAntonioR
 * smartboyhw goes and query's balloons :P
<balloons> ugh
 * JoseeAntonioR hugs dholbach back, thanks! :)
<smartboyhw> balloons, LOL
 * smartboyhw hugs balloons 
<jcastro_> JoseeAntonioR, how do we get to the onair admin page?
<jcastro_> there seems to be a redirect in place
<bkerensa> LOL
<bkerensa> :D
<smartboyhw> Oops:D
<JoseeAntonioR> jcastro_: www.ubuntuonair.com/login to edit
<dholbach> hey jono
<JoseeAntonioR> jono asked for the redirect
<smartboyhw> Hi jono
<jcastro_> ok
<jono> hey dholbach
<jono> hey smartboyhw
<jono> man, it is early here :-)
<dholbach> I can imagine
 * dholbach hugs jono
 * dholbach hugs jono
 * dholbach hugs jono
<jono> dholbach, want to start it and invite us?
<dholbach> jono, are you going to start the hangout? then I'll update the page
<dholbach> ok
 * smartboyhw hugs jono JoseeAntonioR dholbach bkerensa  jcastro_ 
 * JoseeAntonioR hugs back
<jcastro_> ok who is updating the page?
<JoseeAntonioR> jcastro_: Daniel is
<jcastro_> ok
<jono> dholbach, paste the URL here when you get a sec
<dholbach> jono, https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/39188d00210ee3a937bb49995a0911e4e70f8a3a
<JoseeAntonioR> all set?
<jono> balloons, mhall119, dpm you there?
<bkerensa> One minute
<smartboyhw> Now I lol at the community team and 13.04 blog post
<smartboyhw> It is rumored that the reason for the two week cadence is that it lines up with the next Seinfeld marathon. This cannot be confirmed nor denied.
<smartboyhw> LOL balloons
<JoseeAntonioR> ok, this should be running
<mhall119> I'm here
<smartboyhw> No livestream:P
<bkerensa> Live
<smartboyhw> Yay'
<smartboyhw> no livestream still:P
<jcastro_> hit ctrl-f5 on your browser
<smartboyhw> Don't I know how to refresh:P
<JoseeAntonioR> everything's going smoothly until now
<smartboyhw> No....
<JoseeAntonioR> smartboyhw: close the webpage, and re-open it
<smartboyhw> Yay now it works:P
<bkerensa> dholbach: yes
<bkerensa> it looks good
<bkerensa> :)
<smartboyhw> :)
<bkerensa> add the Ubuntu logo
<smartboyhw> OK add oil everyone
<balloons> power outages.. argh
<smartboyhw> balloons, LOL
<JoseeAntonioR> redditing now
 * smartboyhw wonders why is balloons not speaking duh
<JoseeAntonioR> http://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/10xgnc/ubuntu_24hour_community_team_charity_marathon/ upvotes appreciated
 * smartboyhw goes upvote it
<smartboyhw> balloons, you're in!!!!!!!!!!
<smartboyhw> balloons, what the **** is behind your back?:P
 * smartboyhw goes to 24-hour LOL;P
<smartboyhw> balloons, go to #ubuntu-on-air how are we gonna talk to you?:P
<JoseeAntonioR> balloons: no error msg
<JoseeAntonioR> dpm: can you please join #ubuntu-on-air? people will be asking questions there
<elfy> good luck people and have fun :)
<smartboyhw> :)
<bkerensa> JoseeAntonioR: I am going to get my downtime here shortly see you back around 18:00 UTC
<mhall119> thanks elfy
<JoseeAntonioR> ok!
<JoseeAntonioR> dholbach: did you end the broadcast?
<smartboyhw> JoseeAntonioR, same question
<bkerensa> whats happened
 * bkerensa awakes
<JoseeAntonioR> bkerensa: broadcast ended unexpectedly
<bkerensa> =s
<bkerensa> has it by chance been 1.5 hour yet or no?
<JoseeAntonioR> nope, just 51 mins
<bkerensa> thats not good
<bkerensa> I noticed when dpm was in main video it would get laggy for me
<dpm> bkerensa, it's a conspiration, I'm eating everyone's bandwidth mwaahahahahaa!
<dpm> ;)
<JoseeAntonioR> dholbach: 4h
<smartboyhw> LOL breakfast time eh?
<JoseeAntonioR> dholbach: if possible, resize the embed video
<dholbach> JoseeAntonioR, bkerensa: no idea what happened
<bkerensa> huh
<JoseeAntonioR> weird
<bkerensa> dholbach: you were hosting yes?
<dholbach> bkerensa, yes
<dholbach> JoseeAntonioR, to what do you want me to update it to?
<JoseeAntonioR> with the uonair account
<JoseeAntonioR> dholbach: resize it, to fit the page
<bkerensa> dholbach: maybe just latency between you and Googles hangout servers?
<bkerensa> dholbach: do wireshark and see where their servers are maybe they dont have any european servers
<smartboyhw> wt
<dholbach> bkerensa, no idea - let's hope it's stable now
<bkerensa> alright dholbach watch your donation I have to go find my credit card and not wake my fiancee
<dholbach> JoseeAntonioR, found it
<dholbach> JoseeAntonioR, fixed
<JoseeAntonioR> thanks
<daker> 1.000.000.000 users on FB https://www.facebook.com/zuck/posts/10100518568346671
<JoseeAntonioR> ok guys, I'm out for a while, will be back between 18 and 18:30 UTC
<chilicuil> have a nice day JoseeAntonioR
<czajkowski> aloha
<smartboyhw> czajkowski, aloha marathon now
<paultag> hey mhall119, how's it going?
<cjohnston> mhall119: so.. what do you think with robots.txt?
<nigelb> Hey paultag. In case you didn't see my reply, YES! I'd be happy to.
<paultag> nigelb: \o/
<nigelb> But I need at least 2 weeks to clear up queued up work :(
<paultag> nigelb: that's super awesome of you, i'd missed that, still waking up
<paultag> oh, lame
<paultag> but still awesome
<nigelb> heh
<mhall119> czajkowski: can we have someone come online to chat about loco teams?
<czajkowski> mhall119: just in from a flight can do it in a few hours if you like?
<mhall119> czajkowski: whatever time is good for you, let me know and I'll put it on the schedule
<mhall119> and thanks
<cjohnston> yall are missing one
<cjohnston> !fail
<ubot2> Shaka, when the walls fell.
<jono> czajkowski, want to come on for an interview about Launchpad?
<jono> and what is going on with Launchpad
<czajkowski> jono: flacoste would be who I'd recommend there
<mhall119> cjohnston: want to join and chat about summit?
<cjohnston> maybe this afternoon
<cjohnston> maybe
<mhall119> daker: how about you? can you join and talk about LTP?
<daker> mhall119: No very busy :(
<czajkowski> mhall119: what time suits, heading for a nap now and have dinner plans for 16:00 UTC
<cjohnston> jono: give your fruit talk
<cjohnston> since you wont be able to ad uds
<daker> mhall119: meetings, code...
<cjohnston> at uds
<mhall119> czajkowski: we're pretty much open
<cjohnston> use jcastro_ time
<mhall119> daker: no worries
<mhall119> cjohnston: what time is good for you?
<cjohnston> mhall119: i can't guarentee
<mhall119> rough idea?
<cjohnston> between noon and 4
<cjohnston> having work done at house
<cjohnston> so i can't say for certain
<mhall119> ok
<czajkowski> whats the irc channel for this folks ?
<smartboyhw> czajkowski, for what?
<AlanBell>  #ubuntu-on-air
<mhall119> #ubuntu-on-air
<smartboyhw> You mean #ubuntu-on-air ?
<czajkowski> cheers
<JoseAntonioR_> guys, did the hangout change go OK?
<smartboyhw> Think so
<JoseAntonioR_> great, then
<JoseAntonioR_> leaving, at school
 * popey considers being disruptive by pointing the dns for ubuntuonair.com at fedoraproject.org :D
<cjohnston> lol
<smartboyhw> ;D
<czajkowski> LOL
<mhall119> popey: come join us
<popey> busy working :D
<mhall119> lies
<mhall119> join us
<mhall119> akgraner: want to do an interview about Linaro for our marathon?
<hggdh> dholbach: hggdh2@ubuntu.com, hggdh2@gmail.com
<hggdh> dholbach: actually, if you are sending it via g+, carlos.de.avillez@canonical.com
<hggdh> I do not care :-)
<dholbach> hggdh, does it work now?
<dholbach> I tried again
<JoseeAntonioR> hey guys, I'm back
<JoseeAntonioR> CT: update coming in 5
<JoseeAntonioR> mhall119: let me check
<JoseeAntonioR> jono, dholbach, mhall119, balloons, dpm, jcastro_: update needed now
<jono> JoseeAntonioR, we are doing it
<jono> thanks!
<dholbach> balloons is starting the hangout - we'll be back in a bit
<JoseeAntonioR> balloons: what did you mention about a QA session before?
<balloons> JoseeAntonioR, what do you mean?
<balloons> we had a couple folks from QA on today
<balloons> I did a little demo earlier
<JoseeAntonioR> when I connected a couple hours ago, someone, not sure if you, mentioned something about QA
<balloons> did you miss it?
<JoseeAntonioR> oh, yes, I was at school
<balloons> ahh
<balloons> well, if you want to see what I demo'd, I put it on youtube
<JoseeAntonioR> ok, great
<JoseeAntonioR> thanks
<balloons> JoseeAntonioR, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Owdb8oMRT8o&feature=g-all-esi.. or any questions, let me know
<JoseeAntonioR> jono: you've got blinding lights
<JoseeAntonioR> balloons: can you click on mhall119?
<JoseeAntonioR> thanks
<balloons> yw
<balloons> forgot I was controlling things
<balloons> :-)
<JoseeAntonioR> :)
<bkerensa> JoseeAntonioR:  back
<JoseeAntonioR> bkerensa: me too
<JoseeAntonioR> balloons: btw, you've got the QA logo as a custom overlay
<JoseeAntonioR> brb, quick lunch
<bkerensa> k
<JoseeAntonioR> back
<JoseeAntonioR> bkerensa: I need to run out, will be back in an hour
<bkerensa> JoseeAntonioR: ok I will be peeking now and then :) setting up iptables and vpn
<JoseeAntonioR> ok!
<bkerensa> JoseeAntonioR: Im dropping off for a bit
<daker> https://9gag.com/gag/5520250 ⇐ Morocco :D
<JoseeAntonioR> balloons: can you please remove the stickcam?
<JoseeAntonioR> click on jono's face
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-10-05
<balloons> it's not stuck tm
<balloons> still stuck for you?
<JoseeAntonioR> yep
<JoseeAntonioR> let me refresh
<balloons> try refreshing
<JoseeAntonioR> balloons: I can see Jono's face bigger than everyone else
<balloons> he's not ithere atm
<balloons> so you shouldn't be seeing him :-)
<JoseeAntonioR> I know, he just moved
<JoseeAntonioR> click on his box
<akgraner> I am seeing jono on the main screen too and not who's talking
<JoseeAntonioR> balloons: ^
<akgraner> starring at Jono's kitchen counter but hearing marcoceppi :-)
<akgraner> too funny
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<akgraner> dang jono - that's making me hungry
<balloons> how about now?
<akgraner> nope - it's jono's blank screen
<balloons> :-(
<JoseeAntonioR> try clicking on marco
<akgraner> who started the hangout? click on marco
<balloons> I did.. rick dropping jammed the hangout up
<akgraner> balloons, even if you click on marco he doesn't move to the main screen :-(
<JoseeAntonioR> balloons: ok, watching you now
<akgraner> balloons now you are main screen
<akgraner> now jono's muted video
<balloons> how about now?
<akgraner> balloons, still seeing jono's muted video
<balloons> we may just have to restart this
<akgraner> balloons, I meant your muted screen
<akgraner> balloons, now you:-)
<balloons> akgraner, JoseeAntonioR  better?
<akgraner> balloons, nope :-(
<balloons> now?
<akgraner> nope :-(
<balloons> crazy
<balloons> I'm not even in the hangout anymore
<akgraner> balloons, yay!
<balloons> working?
<balloons> hurray!
<JoseeAntonioR> rejoin now :)
<JoseeAntonioR> yep
<balloons> the stuck person is gone
<JoseeAntonioR> :D
<balloons> I'm back
<JoseeAntonioR> yay
<balloons> thakns for helping  and letting me know
<JoseeAntonioR> mhall119_: around?
<JoseeAntonioR> does anyone know who's the black camera from?
<JoseeAntonioR> fixed
<JoseeAntonioR> oh, oh, I hope he gets back before the hangout change
<JoseeAntonioR> dholbach: how many time would it take? remember you have to change hangouts in around 40mins
<JoseeAntonioR> oops
<dholbach> not long
<JoseeAntonioR> ok!
<JoseeAntonioR> balloons: wait
<balloons> ?
<JoseeAntonioR> oh, well
<balloons> whatcha need
<JoseeAntonioR> I would've suggested wait until the end of the hour to get 4 exact hours
<balloons> we didn't have time
<balloons> 2 mins left
<balloons> it's ot nice :-(
<JoseeAntonioR> urgh, well
<ajmitch> dholbach: irc client not set to reconnect to -on-air?
<dholbach> ah yes
<ajmitch> and you came back just before I said it, silly me :)
 * JoseeAntonioR suggests Jono re-joining the hangout, his audio stream is not that good
<JoseeAntonioR> balloons: sticky cam messing again
<balloons> mpted
<JoseeAntonioR> balloons: sticky cam
<balloons> on whom?
<JoseeAntonioR> balloons: Mike
<balloons> better or no?
<JoseeAntonioR> nope
<JoseeAntonioR> balloons: for the next hangout, make sure to start at 2 UTC exactly (or later) so you don't have to create another hangout for the last 3 or 4 minutes
<balloons> JoseeAntonioR, yes
<balloons> I think we're going to have 5 mins or so of deadair
<JoseeAntonioR> ok, I can entertain people if you want to
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<balloons> hehe
<bkerensa> mhall119: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zip_bomb
<bkerensa> ^
<mhall119> bkerensa: why?
<bkerensa> mhall119: just something interesting to discuss
<bkerensa> 4.2Petabytes in a zip
<bkerensa> :)
<mhall119> but....why?
<bkerensa> mhall119: idk why do fanny packs exist
<bkerensa> :)
<JoseeAntonioR> balloons: ok, dropped
<bkerensa> yep
<JoseeAntonioR> ok, so we're having a hangout for the last 5mins?
<JoseeAntonioR> s/a/another
<JoseeAntonioR> balloons: any probs?
<balloons> yes
<balloons> another hangout
<JoseeAntonioR> ok!
<balloons> sorry
<balloons> yes, we started so it'll mean a 5 min hangout on the end
<JoseeAntonioR> np
<JoseeAntonioR> any of you guys could thank the freenode staff for making a wallop mentioning the event?/
<JoseeAntonioR> out for 2.20h, will be back at 9UTC (cc bkerensa)
<jussi> JoseeAntonioR: feel free to do it yourself - join #freenode and let them know
<bkerensa> JoseeAntonioR: kk
<JoseeAntonioR> jussi: I meant, on the stream, I was the one who asked for it
<jussi> ok
<bkerensa> JoseeAntonioR: I just thanked in #freenode
<JoseeAntonioR> ok! :)
<JoseeAntonioR> bbl, then
<czajkowski> aloha
<jussi> Morning czajkowski
<czajkowski> hey jussi
<jussi> hey jono this is kinda fitting for your charity: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s-XhUFj4Stk&feature=player_embedded (not your complete style of music, but yeah...)
<jono> jussi, will check when I am not hanging out :-)
<jussi> jono: sure. its a video about homeless people with the music/words from Mumford and Sons "After the storm"
<jono> oh awesome, thanks jussi
<bkerensa> JoseeAntonioR: ok home scretch for you :)
<bkerensa> I need to sleep man
<bkerensa> jcastro_: so will you be taking a week off from team hangouts? Im sure you have seen enough of each other now
<jcastro_> I want to kill these guys
<jcastro_> j/k
<jokerdino> lol
<bkerensa> jcastro_: Knoppix
<bkerensa> mhall119: why didnt you make a loop and go sleep? :)
<didrocks> jcastro_: we can see the quality of the show by the number of sound effects :)
<dholbach> have a great weekend everyone
<dholbach> big hugs
<czajkowski> nn dholbach
<dholbach> :-)
<smartboyhw> How did the marathon go eh?
<JoseeAntonioR> hey guys, great job btw, was too zombified like to manage things at the end
<cjohnston> imbrandon: ping
<imbrandon> cjohnston: pong
<cjohnston> imbrandon: any chance we can look at that error again?
<imbrandon> sure, i'm on a call right now, give me a few min
<cjohnston> kk
<imbrandon> cjohnston: bout finished up here, i'll ping ya in just a few
<imbrandon> stil the 8080 thing right ?
<cjohnston> yup
<imbrandon> kk
<bkerensa> mhall119: http://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/110lle/call_for_quantal_release_parties_and_ubuntus_8th/
<JoseAntonioR> upvotes appreciated ^
<SergioMeneses> bkerensa, great! I am writing right now
<bkerensa> SergioMeneses: gj :) lets get the amount of release parties doubled :)
<SergioMeneses> +1
<bkerensa> jono: just now waking? :D
<jono> bkerensa, I got up at 1.30 :-)
<cjohnston> jono!
<bkerensa> jono: woah :)
<cjohnston> he's still alive
<jono> hey cjohnston :-)
<bkerensa> lol
<JoseAntonioR> yay, jono's back!
<jono> hey JoseAntonioR!
<jono> wow, days are short when you wakt up at 1.30
<jono> I think I prefer getting up at 7am
<cjohnston> lol
<philballew> jono, there not short when you stay up till 5 am the next day or so
<jono> philballew, indeed
<jono> alright, I am off
<jono> later guys
<jono> enjoy your weekend!
<cjohnston> That was a short day.. lol
<jono> thanks for everything, the Ubuntu community always rocks :-)
<SergioMeneses> pleia2, hello are you busy right now?
<SergioMeneses> I need a advice
<pleia2> SergioMeneses: I have a few minutes, what's up?
<SergioMeneses> *an
<czajkowski> aloha
<cjohnston> czajkowski: bug #997369 will be fixed for UDS for you
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 997369 in summit "Expanding and hiding daily session timetables" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/997369
<SergioMeneses> pleia2, thanks a lot!
<pleia2> you're welcome :)
<SergioMeneses> czajkowski, hi
<czajkowski> why for me
<cjohnston> you requested it
<czajkowski> oh right
<czajkowski> go me :)
<cjohnston> it doesn't remember the status of the
<cjohnston> uggh
 * czajkowski is just in from dinner with randall munroe, the guy is so nice!
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-10-06
 * AlanBell is suitably impressed czajkowski 
<mhall119> czajkowski: lucky
<JoseAntonioR> cjohnston: hey, do you know who may have the uds-q crew photo?
<JoseAntonioR> ejat is looking for it
<ejat> :)
<daker> ejat: http://www.pixoulphotography.com/2012/05/31/official-uds-q-group-photo-and-personal-photo-set/
<cjohnston> mornin
<smartboyhw> hi
<czajkowski> Aq is one of the best speaker, he just makes fun and yeet makes sense
<Guest76633> daker: thanks
<mhall119> I need someone to join a G+ hangout to test
<mhall119> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/3523157f74fd149657227abb70746d91f785f9d6?authuser=0&hl=en
<mhall119> nvm
<daker> :)
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-09-30
<mhall119> pleia2: happy birthday
<IdleOne> jcastro: did you mean to let your ubuntu membership expire?
<dholbach> good morning
<popey> dpm: mhall119 we hanging out?
<dholbach> leaving me out ... again - typical!
 * dholbach storms out
<smartboyhw> !
<SergioMeneses> morning!
<dpm> dholbach, this one is for core apps, feel free to join and we'll give you some work items! :P
<jono> hey dpm
<jono> having some pretty bad networking issues here agfain
<jono> ordering new ISP today
<jono> I am worried a hangout isnt going to work well
<dpm> jono, np, we can do IRC and then jump into a hangout tomorrow or when the network works well? Or skype?
<jono> dpm, I think we might need to do IRC
<balloons> at least you have options for ISP's jono :-)
<popey> what UI mockup tool do we recommend these days? Still balsamiq? Pencil? Something else?
<jono> jcastro, dpm, mhall119_, balloons, dpm sorry guys
<jono> damn connection
<jcastro> jono: hey so my idea
<jcastro> is that mostly the track leads have to do the hard part
<jcastro> other than the bp's
<mhall119_> it's only 2013, you'd think ISPs should know what they're doing by now
<jcastro> so what I was thinking was a while back
<jcastro> when instead of just "hey everyone submit your BPs"
<jcastro> there was a discussion on -devel
<jcastro> where there was one thread per topic
<jcastro> and the community got a chance to toss in ideas in a "looser" way than submitting BPs
<jono> jcastro, the issue is not ideas I think
<jono> but in registering proposed sessions
<jono> that a track lead can ack easily
<mhall119_> another option would be to let people submit sessions via summit, and then the track lead can approve it eithout a BP or as the submitter to register a BP for it
<jono> and also not everyone can post to -devel
<jono> my inclination here is a review queue in summit
<jono> possibly some kind of reddit like queue where people can upvote/downvote sessions based on interest
<jono> so it works like this:
<jcastro> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2012-October/036050.html
<jcastro> for example
<jono>  1. Sarah Bloggs submits session Foo via summit
<jcastro> jono: yeah so the fact that it's a list is just a detail
<jono>  2. Sarah promotes the session and people go to the summit page to upvote/downvote
<jono>  3. On a given date the top 10 sessions are auto-scheduled
<mhall119_> -1 for auto-scheduled
<jono> this (a) makes submitting sessions easy and (b) takes care of scheduling
<jono> mhall119, why not?
<mhall119> because popular != good
<jcastro> yeah but that doesn't mean the sessions will be good
<dholbach> maybe instead of votes we could make it count RSVPs, to make it a bit more output-based?
<mhall119> +1 on using RSVP
<balloons> there you go.. how do you define "good" anyway?
<mhall119> if you want the session to happen, you should be wanting to attend it too
<jcastro> right
<jono> oooh I like the RSVP approach
<balloons> yes +1
<dholbach> but even there you could have an unpopular (in terms of measurable interest), but important session
<jono> but that is not much different to voting
<jcastro> otherwise I can make "Make Ubuntu make netflix work" as a popular session, with tons of votes and participants.
<jcastro> and no one to do the work!
<jono> but I think it defines better commitment
<mhall119> I'm -1 on auto-scheduling just because controversial things tend to get more votes than boring necessary things
<jono> mhall119, right, but controvertial things still need discussing
<mhall119> sometimes :)
<jono> there is another thing we could do here
<balloons> but even if things autoscheduled you still can add those boring sessions. it doesn't preclude track leads from doing that
<jono> base it on RSVPs and prioritize by ubuntu-members
<mhall119> you can almost assume that the top 2 most voted will be "Get rid of Mir" and "Get rid of Unity"
<jcastro> I don't understand the problem we are trying to solve
<jono> jcastro, let me explain:
<jcastro> do we WANT more UDS sessions?
<balloons> mhall119, if those had concrete plans attached why not?
<balloons> :-)
<jono> right now, scheduling sessions for community members for vUDS is a pain in the ass
<jono> and entirely not cleare
<mhall119> balloons: because it's not going to happen
<jcastro> but not really, you can just ask a track lead to schedule your sessions
<jono> you need to know BPs, you need to get it approved, you need to assume a track lead will schedule it
<jono> the entire process sucks
<mhall119> jcastro: some track leads have more time to do that than others
<jono> which means fewer UDS sessions
<jono> I want to make (a) submitting sessions easier and (b) make determining good sessions easier
<jono> jcastro, vUDS sessions should not be based on being friends with track leads
<jcastro> well, if we remove the BP requirement that makes it real easy
<jcastro> jono: but they're not are they?
<jcastro> we do a call for sessions weeks in advance
<jono> jcastro, to a degree they are
<jono> jcastro, the process is too complicated
<jcastro> now granted I only get one or two
<mhall119> my proposal is to use Summit's ability to request a session, make the track leads review it to determine if it needs a BP or not.  If it needs a BP, the track lead can make it or they can as the requester to make it.  But ultimately track leads are responsible for their track's sessions, not a voting system
<jono> I have heard lots of feedback about this
<jono> I think we need to be able to point people to a specific page where they can submit a session
<jono> and we can determine participate in an easy manner too
<mhall119> jono: we have that in Summit right now, it's just de-activated for UDS
<dholbach> mhall119, does your proposal require any more coding?
<jono> mhall119, right
<jcastro> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1308/propose_meeting/
<jono> I think the RSVP is cool
<mhall119> dholbach: no, or minimal
<jono> it provides a good way to determine interest
<jcastro> but we have all this already, that's why I am confused
<jono> but we need some weighting
<jono> so random folks don't bias real participation
<jono> which is why ubuntu membership could be useful
<mhall119> I *think* people can subscribe to proposed meetings, if not we can allow it
<balloons> We used proposed meetings at one point.. some uds a bit ago
<dholbach> so there'd be a review queue with "most subscribers" at the top?
<mhall119> it's been used for Linaro Connect too, IIRC
<mhall119> cjohnston would be able to tell us for sure
<mhall119> dholbach: we have a review queue for track leads, I don't htink it's sorted atm, but we can do that
<dholbach> that sounds like it'd get us most of the way to the goal, no? :)
<mhall119> yes it does
<jono> I gotta run to another meeting, but lets discuss this more this week
<balloons> I'm intrigued by the reddit style voting.
<jcastro> you could just dump all the sessions into a subreddit via an API?
<jcastro> r/UbuntuUDS
<pleia2> mhall119: thanks :)
<pleia2> jcastro: your ubuntu membership expired
<jcastro> oh? lol!
<jcastro> shouldn't LP spam me before that happens?
<pleia2> jcastro: yeah, should have been spamming you for a wek
<pleia2> week too
<pleia2> I can readd you if you want
<jcastro> I only got the one from 13 hours ago
<pleia2> lovely
<jcastro> yes if you could readd me that would be awesome. :)
<pleia2> done
<cprofitt> hey jcastro
<jcastro> yo yo
<jcastro> jono: I'm in the hangout
<jono> jcastro, unfortunately hangouts for me right now are completely screwed
<jono> my net connection is lagging
<jono> I had to meet with dpm on IRC earlier
<jono> jcastro, sorry to bump again, but can we try tomorrow or wed?
<jcastro> jono: nod
<jcastro> it's a bad hardware day in general for me too
<jcastro> my main desktop died
<jcastro> been slumming it on my laptop
<jono> jcastro, sorry, man
<jono> I know we have been strapped for time
<jono> I promise we will chat soon
<bkerensa> jono: is someone on your team working on the community website these days? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-community-website/+bug/1186897
<bkerensa> still trying to get that bug fixed months later
<jono> bkerensa, yes we take care of it when we have time
<jono> dholbach coordinates it
<bkerensa> jono: well the bug expired and pleia2 and I provided all the feedback we possibly could
<jono> bkerensa, I understand this
<jono> bkerensa, this is not a bug, it is an opinion
<jono> and right now we are in release crunch so it is not a priority
<jono> we will get to it when we can
<bkerensa> jono: perhaps it might be easier if the community maintained the community site? My understanding is the reasoning behind the transition was so delays like this did not exist and it could be more community driven.
<jono> bkerensa, the community are welcome to provide input and participate in the site
<jono> and we tried over a number of UDSs, but people signed up and most didnt do the work
<jono> hence it lives with dholbach
<bkerensa> jono: actually lyz and I both provided feedback about this before and now after in the form of a bug
<bkerensa> as did others
<bkerensa> so it was kind of ignored as feedback which is why a bug was filed
<jono> bkerensa, feedback is welcomed
<jono> but as I just posted, I personally don't consider this a bug
<jono> it is an editorial discussion
<jono> which is an important discussion to have
<jono> and I think we need a place to have those discussions
<jono> maybe a mailing list or something
<jono> but I would prefer if we keep the bug tracker focused on bugs (e.g. broken pages, broken links)
<jono> bkerensa, this is not a case of us "ignoring" feedback, but simply that everyone is in release crunch right now
<jono> for arguably one of our biggest releases due to the new phone form factor
<bkerensa> was everyone in release crunch four months ago when community feedback was solicited before the site was launched?
<jono> no
<jono> and there was lots of discussion and feedback around the site
<mhall119> man, printer setup on Ubuntu can be dead simple these days, it's awesome
<pleia2> haha, yeah, I tried to install a printer in windows the other day and gave up and emailed myself the .pdf to print
<pleia2> still awful
<mhall119> Pendulum: happy birtday to you too
<Pendulum> mhall119: thank you!
<ejat> happy birthday Pendulum  :)
<bkerensa> mhall119: The work being done upstream to make the printer setup happen is great and so many printers are seeing support thanks to Gutenprint
<bkerensa> mhall119: now just to wait till next cycle for iwlwifi-next :)
<jose> Pendulum: happy birthday, Pen!
<Pendulum> jose, ejat: thanks!
<jose> hope to see you again soon
<jose> was nice to meet in California
<bkerensa> Pendulum: happy birthday!
<bkerensa> jose: are you going to FLISOL in 14?
<jose> bkerensa: actually, flisol is local
<bkerensa> jose: FLISOL Bogota
<jose> why should I, if I have FLISOL Lima?
<bkerensa> jose: to see sergio ofc :)
<bkerensa> and me
<jose> I may go to ubuconla, but not flisol bogota
<jose> there's no reason to spend +$700 when I can spend $10
<bkerensa> :)
<Pendulum> bkerensa: thanks :)
<bkerensa> jose: well hopefully Peru can be in 2015 :) I am planning to get to Latin America
<jono> mhall119, hey
<jose> sure
<jono> any more info on the wordpress blogging thing?
<mhall119> jono: the plugin we have puts them all into the Posts table, so I'll need to create a new template to display just those coming from the aggregator
<mhall119> and then a new page that uses that template to display them
<jono> mhall119, right
<jono> mhall119, ok, we would associate someone's RSS feed with the site...
<jono> and then those posts would appear as posts on the d.u.c  blog?
<mhall119> jono: we have two options, both require about the same amount of work
<mhall119> 1) Have a separate page that has a planet-style aggregation of 3rd party developer feeds
<mhall119> 2) Mix 3rd party posts with developer.u.c posts in /blog/
<jono> mhall119, I would prefer (1)
<mhall119> that was my plan too
<jono> then we can keep the main blog for official news and announcements
<mhall119> yup
<jono> mhall119, so does this mean every post that is aggregated gets its own comments too?
<mhall119> it could, but I think we could just link to the original too, I'd have too dig into it a bit more to know for sure though
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-10-01
<dholbach> good morning
<jcastro> dholbach: I'm all ready for the update
<dholbach> jcastro, awesome
<dholbach> jcastro, hum - does ubuntuonair.com work for you?
<dholbach> I can't see the video
<jose> jcastro: make sure to not change the video size
<jose> and also, use the /embed/ link, not the direct video link
<dholbach> ah, there we go
<dholbach> yep yep
<dholbach> works now
<jcastro> I didn't change the video size!
<jcastro> everyone keeps blaming me for changing that!
<dholbach> yeah, it's your fault
<jose> :P
<jose> and user <center> for the hangout title
<jose> wait, just let me see if I can log in and do it myself
<jose> blargh, school filter says that 'youtube.com' is a non-permitted phrase
<dholbach> jose, youtu.be didn't work for me over here
<dholbach> that's why I changed it
<dholbach> the video didn't load
<jose> dholbach: try http://youtube.com/embed/videocodehere
<jose> let me get the link for you
<dholbach> that's what's in there right now, right?
<jose> yeah, I needed a hard reload to see that
<jose> should be working now - is it?
<dholbach> yep, looks good now
<jose> school filter will auto-block youtube
<jose> great :)
<jose> let me know if anything pops up
<dholbach> looks good now, thanks
<dholbach> I'll confirm once we go live
<jose> dholbach: sorry about airbot not working, will fix it once I get home
<jose> dholbach: sorry about airbot not working, will fix it once I get home
<dholbach> thanks jose
<jose> dholbach, mhall119: don't forget to mention to follow us on twitter (twitter.com/ubuntuonair) and subscribe to us on youtube (youtube.com/ubuntuonair)
<dholbach> I hope I won't forget until the end :)
<jose> dholbach, mhall119: AirBot is now working, !q in PM to AirBot to get the next question.
<dholbach> thanks jose
<pleia2> jono: shall I x-post olli's mailing list post to fridge or did you have something else in mind?
<jono> pleia2, if you could, that would be wonderful
<jono> thanks
<pleia2> sure
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-10-02
<Tm_T> moin
<jose> hey, Tm_T
<dholbach> good morning
 * dholbach walks over to the office, brb
<balloons> cprofitt, ping
<mhall119> jono: do you have access to @ubuntu on twitter?
<bkerensa> nigelb: The four star restaurant in the hotel here is heavenly :P
<pleia2> we're going to burger bar in sf tonight :d
<bkerensa> I am going to Parcel 104 again the four star in the hotel
<bkerensa> then 8pm bed time so I can wake up early and welcome people :s
<bkerensa> pleia2: is this burger bar good?
<pleia2> bkerensa: I like it
<pleia2> and it has a nice view of union square to go along with it
<nigelb> this is going to be fun!
<nigelb> mhall119: clearly, when I plan to visit the west coast, everything goes fine with visa/immigration.
<jose> jcastro, marcoceppi: please, see ubuntuonair.com/resources when updating the ubuntuonair page
<marcoceppi> jose: will do, thanks!
<mhall119> nigelb: you're coming over to the US?
<mhall119> of course, west coast :P
<pleia2> he's in my town right now :)
<mhall119> pleia2: nice, try to keep him out of trouble :)
<nigelb> mhall119: heh, yeah. I'm just a few blocks away from pleia2 :)
<mhall119> nigelb: what brings you over here
<mhall119> ?
<nigelb> mhall119: Mozilla Summit
<mhall119> ah, nice
<mhall119> have they hired you yet?
<nigelb> haha, no new attempts. interestingly, i finished 1 year at okf on the 2nd.
<pleia2> nice, congrats :)
<mhall119> yeah, congrats
<mhall119> man, it seems like longer than that
<nigelb> thank you!
<nigelb> it doesn't seem that long for me :)
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-10-03
<jono> mhall119, hey
<jono> weird, I created http://uds.ubuntu.com/getinvolved/ but I don
<jono> weird, I created http://uds.ubuntu.com/getinvolved/ but I don's see anything
<mhall119> jono: what template did you use?
<jono> mhall119, I just created a page
<mhall119> jono: try "Default" instead of "Default Template"
<jono> where do I select a template?
<jono> I don't see a place to select a template
<mhall119> jono: on the right-side, under the "Page Attributes" section
<mhall119> below Parent
<jono> aha!
<jono> mhall119, fixed
<jono> thanks!
<mhall119> jono: FYI, dates have been updated on all the uds.u.c pages I found dates on, and the new summit is registered in summit.u.c, so we can announce whenever you're ready
<jono> thanks mhall119
<jono> mhall119, what is the markup for the numbered steps?
<mhall119> jono: I don't know if it's available on uds.u.c
<jono> mhall119, ok, np
<mhall119> the CSS is part of the developer.u.c theme
<mhall119> jono: the sprint is also registered in LP: https://launchpad.net/sprints/uds-1311
<jono> thanks mhall119
<mhall119> ok, lunch time, bbl
<jono> mhall119, I created http://uds.ubuntu.com/getinvolved/propose-a-session/
<jono> working on the join page now
<jono> mhall119, ok, see http://uds.ubuntu.com/getinvolved/
<jono> can you add Get Involved as as top level nav, and the child pages as sub-nav?
<mhall119> jono: I'll have to edit the theme branch to add it
<mhall119> but yes
<mhall119> ugh, jono the sub-nav code in the theme is hard-coded to a page that doesn't exist anymore, so it'll take a bit of fixing up to
<mhall119> get subnav working properly
<jono> mhall119, ahhh
<jono> lets just get the main top level nav added first
<mhall119> ok, still going to require a theme edit and deployment though
<jcastro> man I just had a sad thought
<jcastro> this is the first release we don't get shirts for, just by being at a real UDS
<mhall119> jcastro: you just now had that sad thought?  I realized it during uds-1305
<jcastro> <-- lunch
<mhall119> jono: ok, theme changes made and deployed
<jono> thanks mhall119
<jono> I am announcing now
<mhall119> \o/
<jono> mhall119, hey
<jono> I am fixing my app name
<jono> and I need to upload a new version
<jono> it isnt clear to me how I upload a newer version
<pleia2> jcastro: yeah, I just bought one from the shop
<pleia2> must maintain continuity in my tshirt collection
<jono> mhall119, oh got it
<jcastro> pleia2: yeah
<jcastro> the only one I hate is that horrible one we had in spain
<jcastro> the white one with the splashy weird thing
<nigelb> Afternoon :)
<pleia2> nigelb: sleep well?
<jono> mhall119, on http://91.189.93.79/publish/apps/get-started/ there isnt actually a link to where you upload a new app
<nigelb> I got 10 hours of sleep! It was glorious :)
<pleia2> :)
<nigelb> No more jetlag and the fever definitely seems to have gone.
<nigelb> I can see what the hype about this office is about. The view from here is lovely!
<pleia2> yay
<pleia2> see epic steakhouse across the street?
<nigelb> No, I haven't yet.
<pleia2> ah ok
<nigelb> I'm being a geek and sitting inside and coding :D
<pleia2> nice view there too, and tastey :d
<pleia2> hehe
<pleia2> see, this is why every day I want to go outside and play
<mhall119> jono: hmmm, I thought the link on step #1 used to redirect to a page that would allow it...
<jono> mhall119, doesnt look like it
<mhall119> ah, it should link to just /dev/ not /dev/account/
<jono> well step 1 is set up an acct
<jono> so maybe a later step links to the page?
<jose> jono: ping
<jono> hey jose
<mhall119> jono: try it now
<mhall119> jono: we linked to /dev/ in the current production site
<mhall119> for the old store anyway
<mhall119> which should take you to the signup form if you don't have an account already
<jose> jono: hey, people were asking about your Q&A yesterday, if you could provide a short explanation on your blog it'd be great
<jono> mhall119, well, I recommend you keep the first link to the acct page
<jono> but then add the link to /dev/ on step 4
<mhall119> ok
<jono> jose, yeah, will do - things have been a bit hectic recently
<jose> thanks! :)
<mhall119> jono: refresh and look at step #4 now
<jono> mhall119, perfect!
<jono> mhall119, can you add the UDS Hallway Track?
<jono> ahh it is there
<jono> you are fast :-)
<jcastro> jono: how's your afternoon? we should sync
<jono> jcastro, I am slammed today, tomorrow is fine though
<jono> does that work?
<jcastro> nod
<pleia2> jono: can you send to community-announce as well?
<jono> pleia2, sure, which email address?
<pleia2> community-announce@lists.ubuntu.com
<pleia2> I'll toss up on fridge
<jono> sent pleia2
<jono> thanks!
<jono> pleia2, actually
<jono> hold on
<jono> I will write a more dedicated post for the fridge
<jono> that better explains how to propose sessions
<pleia2> ok :)
<jono> pleia2, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6189701/
<jono> thanks!
<pleia2> cool, on it
<jono> thanks pleia2
<pleia2> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2013/10/03/next-online-ubuntu-developer-summit-19-21-nov-2013/
<pleia2> there we go
<mhall119> jono: pleia2: http://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/1noeoj/next_ubuntu_developer_summit_uds_dates_announced/
<jono> awesome, thanks pleia2 mhall119
<jono> mhall119, can you do me a favor?
<jono> mhall119, create a sub-page on uds.ubuntu.com/about called Track Leads and list each track and include mugshots, names, and contact details for each of the track leads
<mhall119> jono: the tracks page on summit.u.c isn't enough?
<jono> mhall119, I dont see mugshots and contact details
<jono> mhall119, I recommend we only use summit for the scheduling
<jono> and uds.u.c for metadata about the event
<mhall119> ok
<jono> mhall119, who are the current list of track leads?
<jono> I want to make sure I don'
<jono> I want to make sure I don't miss some people
<mhall119> jono: I'm assuming same track leads as last time
<jono> mhall119, yup
<mhall119> jono: I haven't added them to summit yet
<mhall119> who for design?
<jono> mhall119, waiting to hear back from them
<mhall119> ok
<mhall119> jono: smoser will be at an event that week, is that correct?
<jono> mhall119, npo
<jono> that was the week before
<mhall119> ok
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-10-04
<bkerensa> nigelb: Sorry I had to go so quickly :) I had been doing logistics for the even for ten hours and had to finish up so I could go to bed and start tomorrow :)
<bkerensa> mhall119: do you know if Online Accounts/Shotwell integration will be fixed before release?
<bkerensa> jono: lots of Ubuntu Users here ;)
<nigelb> bkerensa: no worries :)
<nigelb> bkerensa: I know that feeling :)
<jono> bkerensa, eh?
<jose> jono: he's at mozilla summit
<nigelb> Indeed he is.
<nigelb> I just met him a while back
<jono> ahh
<bkerensa> nigelb: crisis averted just fed 100 late arrivals and setup tax for two delayed folks from bangalore arriving at SFO :)
 * bkerensa dives into sleep
<AskUbuntu> where to submit feature ideas when brainstorm.ubuntu. is dead | http://askubuntu.com/q/353539
<daker> mhall119: is this meant to be posted https://www.facebook.com/ubuntulinux/posts/10151849140058592 ?
<popey> daker: anyone can post something there
<jared> daker: interesting how the author doesn't link this graph http://is.gd/5MAh9q but rather splits them up...
<daker> popey: anyone from ?
<Pici> I'm from
<popey> is that a unicode character or a question mark?
<daker> popey: question mark
<popey> if you  go to https://www.facebook.com/ubuntulinux/ do you see a box you can type in?
<popey> (assuming you're logged into fb)
<daker> popey: yes https://www.facebook.com/ubuntulinux/posts/10151850183628592
<popey> there is your answer
<popey> 13:26:24 < popey> daker: anyone can post something there
<daker> but this has been post by a page admin https://www.facebook.com/ubuntulinux/posts/10151849140058592
<popey> no
<popey> well. hmm
<daker> popey: why no :D
<popey> i dunno
<daker> popey: do you see something like this http://i.imgur.com/psnZOPV.png ?
<popey> yes
<popey> interestingly a comment was left by him too
<daker> popey: maybe wrong account ?
<daker> or hacked account...
<mhall119> daker: I asked jono, he said it's one of the page's original admins
<mhall119> bkerensa: do you have a bug # for the shotwell integration I can reference?
<popey> daker: he is of course entitled to his opinion, and it's sparked discussion ☻
<daker> ya i saw that, anyway just want to be sure
<mhall119> daker: yeah, I was concerned about a possible hacked account too, but it seems legitimate
<nigelb> mornin!
<jono> mhall119, popey app dev call?
<daker> cjohnston: https://summit.mozilla.org/ :)
<SergioMeneses> hi everybody!
<SergioMeneses> jono, around?
<balloons> hi SergioMeneses :-)
<SergioMeneses> balloons, \o
<SergioMeneses> how you been?
<balloons> SergioMeneses, busy my friend. it's release season!
<balloons> :-p
<balloons> and yourself?
<SergioMeneses> balloons, with a lot of work!
<SergioMeneses> and community-work on weekends
<jono> SergioMeneses, otp
<SergioMeneses> ok
<jono> upvotes please! http://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/1nr5uy/video_of_karma_machine_ubuntu_reddit_client_that/
<daker> mhall119: http://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/1nqte6/ubuntus_facebook_page_agrees_with_datamotion/
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-10-05
<jose> jcastro: hey, for the next time updating ubuntuonair please check www.ubuntuonair.com/resources, it has detailed instructions on how to do it (private, need to login before accessing)
<jose> popey: hey, I was wondering if you got to transfer ubuntuonair.com to Canonical
<bkerensa> mhall119: I do not but I'm sure errors.ubuntu.com must be seeing the whoopsie data
<smartboyhw> jose, I won't join that channel ever again......
<jose> well, your choice :)
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw, jose morning!
<smartboyhw> SergioMeneses, good midnight
<smartboyhw> .....
<SergioMeneses> :O
<smartboyhw> 12:01 AM
<jose> according to UGT, it'd be morning
<smartboyhw> jose, well, when I said good midnight it's 12:00 AM
<jose> smartboyhw: it'd still be morning with UGT or fST
 * smartboyhw doesn't care about such explicit stuff...
<elfy> lol
<elfy> which channel did you join
<smartboyhw> elfy, ##ubt-survivors :P
<smartboyhw> And now, it's really a bit late... See ya all
<elfy> oh right
<elfy> night smartboyhw
<IAmNotThatGuy> night smartboyhw
<jose> yeah, we were playing @roulette and he lost
<elfy> eyes wide open :)
<IAmNotThatGuy> elfy, wanna take a look at the survivors? :]
<elfy> nah not particularly
<SergioMeneses> IAmNotThatGuy, \o
<SergioMeneses> elfy, hi
<IAmNotThatGuy> heya SergioMeneses...! How are you?
<SergioMeneses> IAmNotThatGuy, I didnt see you since uds in person
<IAmNotThatGuy> i was kept busy with my office work :[
<SergioMeneses> ;)
<coolbhavi> jose, hey
<jose> hi, coolbhavi
<coolbhavi> IAmNotThatGuy, namaste and welcome back :)
<IAmNotThatGuy> coolbhavi, So, are you flying to California from Bangkok ?
<IAmNotThatGuy> ;]
<coolbhavi> jose, I guess you need to wait for a bit while for the LP addition
<jose> yeah, no worries
<jose> also IRC chan flags and mailing list
<coolbhavi> yep
<coolbhavi> once you are added I can take care of rest 2
<coolbhavi> IAmNotThatGuy, nopes m coming back on 11th night and flying again on 16th
<coolbhavi> work calls here :P
<IAmNotThatGuy> LOL...
<IAmNotThatGuy> you should work from Bangkok dude ;P
<coolbhavi> my manager wont let me to work from home and I travel 4 hrs daily :) Bangkok is a dream :P
<IAmNotThatGuy> hahaha!! You want me to talk to him?;D
<coolbhavi> IAmNotThatGuy, :) thats the side effect of working in labs and literally crash testing systems... cant help it :P
<IAmNotThatGuy> lol
<coolbhavi> :)
<daker> mhall119: ping
<daker> mhall119: did you know that a Moroccan teenager(17yr) is charged after death threats against Obama on twitter ?
<mhall119> daker: no, but we do take death threats against the president seriously (sometimes too seriously)
<mhall119> daker: was he in the US, or in Morocco?
<daker> mhall119: in Morocco :)
<mhall119> who charged him then?
<daker> mhall119: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6197714/
<daker> most of the articles are in French
<daker> mhall119: and we have two other teenagers are charged for posting a photo of them kissing each others on facebook
<daker> http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/2013/10/05/teen-morocco-arrest-faceb_n_4048469.html
<mhall119> well that's just ridiculous
<daker> and the last one is a journalist is being charged (with terrorism law) for linking to the AQMI video(41min) which was directed to the King...
<mhall119> the first one I can understand, but unless there was any credible reason to think he was actually going to try and kill the president I don't think there should be a severe punishment
<mhall119> kissing, wtf, why is that evne a crime?
<IdleOne> because there are places in the world that do not appreciate unwed displays of affection
<daker> mhall119: he will face more than 30yrs AFAIK
<daker> IdleOne: mhall119 http://www.huffingtonpost.com/avi-spiegel/fear-and-loathing-in-moro_b_4003805.html
<mhall119> daker: hopefully that isn't a sign of a larger authoritarian trend for your country
<daker> mhall119: he is paying for this http://www.globalpost.com/dispatch/news/thomson-reuters/130805/spanish-paedophile-pardoned-morocco-arrested-spain
<daker> he criticized the royal institute for making such as a mistake
<IdleOne> jose: How dare you challenge me in combat!
<IdleOne> :-)
<jose> you won anyways :(
<jose> I hate how I am level 53 there, and level 41 on Skyrim, need to get to 50 there
<mhall119> jose: btw, congrats on your LC election
<IdleOne> and yes, congrats
<IdleOne> jose: I know I won, but the challenge hurt my feelings :P
<jose> thanks! I'm hoping to do my best :)
 * jose gives IdleOne a cookie
<IdleOne> ok, I'm happy again :)
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-10-06
<daker> Ubuntu has been #1 on Hacker News for less than one hour https://news.ycombinator.com, the result Canonical blog is down http://blog.canonical.com/2013/10/01/ubuntu-pre-installed-and-in-retail-worldwide/
<jose> daker: did you get any response from IS?
<daker> jose: no
<jose> hmm, weird
<bkerensa> daker: HN crashed Canonical blog wat... That is not even a lot of traffic :P
<daker> bkerensa: well not sure if HN is the cause :)
<jose> point is it's down :P
<bkerensa> daker: so much for uptime monitoring :)
 * jose leaves for school
<daker> jose: ah school o.O, it's sunday
<bkerensa> daker: looks more like the database is not scaling well
<daker> bkerensa: it's a db connection error
<daker> bkerensa: now the server doesn't reply at all
<bkerensa> daker: yeah its erroring like that because there are too many concurrent database connections
<jose> daker: yeah, I'm my school's press, so free days don't exist for me
<smartboyhw> (Even our school's press gets Sundays off at home working-.-)
<daker> jose: i see good luck :)
<jose> thanks :)
<popey> daker: IS know about it
<daker> popey: ok
<popey> daker: i wouldn't assume that the HN traffic killed it
<popey> unfortunate timing though
<daker> popey: yes you are right
<daker> that's what i said to bkerensa
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-09-29
<dholbach> good morning
<czajkowski> dholbach: ola
<dholbach> hey czajkowski
<dholbach> hola ara
<ara> hey dholbach :)
<dholbach> hola dpm
<dpm> hey dholbach, morning
<popey> Morning guys and gals!
<popey> czajkowski: thanks so much for the lend of your clicker, it helped immensely
 * dholbach_ relocates, brb
<popey> happy birthday pleia2
<pleia2> thank you :)
<elfy> 21 again ...
<elfy> hippy burpday pleia2
<balloons_> wow elfy
<dpm> have a fantastic birthday pleia2!
<elfy> balloons_: what's up
<bkerensa> Happy Birthday pleia2 !
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-09-30
<pleia2> thanks bkerensa (and dpm & elfy who are gone!)
<bkerensa> pleia2: so I was talking to a fellow contributor and if we don't hear from a staff by end of week I will just start a budget and ask our travel agency to book my a flight and hotel in SF and come host you guys
<bkerensa> It just makes sense with my ties to Ubuntu :P
<bkerensa> plus I miss Mission Street Mexican Food :P
<pleia2> bkerensa: thanks, afaik we haven't heard from mozilla, but they may have just emailed jyo
<pleia2> (so I didn't want to reply to your email without word from him)
<bkerensa> oh?
<pleia2> I don't know :)
<bkerensa> ah ok well it did hit everyone in the office so I guess we will find out and depending on scope of the release party maybe I will come anyways
<bkerensa> pleia2: also if you need catering I will need to know that too :) we can surely do some pizzas
<pleia2> I won't be around, but I do hope you're able to come down
<pleia2> yeah, food would be good
 * pleia2 will be in North Carolina, wrong coast!
<bkerensa> interesting state to be in
<bkerensa> :D
<pleia2> All Things Open happens on release day
<pleia2> it will be great <3
 * bkerensa makes sure we have people going to that event
<bkerensa> ah two speakers :)
<bkerensa> good
<popey> yeah, we have a sprint on release week
<popey> half the company will be in Washington DC
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-10-01
<dholbach> good morning
<dpm> morning dholbach, did the conference go well?
<dholbach> hey dpm
<czajkowski> ello folks
<dholbach> dpm, yep - it was a bit smaller than expected, but Maria was happy with the turnout and the discussions she had had
<dholbach> lots of last minute preparations, but it was all right - everyone was excited about the phone
<czajkowski> so hard to know how many people will actualy turn up to a conference
<czajkowski> with sold tickets and comp tickets and other sessions
<czajkowski> looks liek it went down wel going by tweets/posts
<dpm> dholbach, sorry, I was otp. Cool. Thanks a lot again for traveling and supporting Maria and her team
<dholbach> no worries
<popey> dholbach: blogged about xda...
<dholbach> popey, yeehaw
<dholbach> popey, well written
<popey> ta
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-10-02
<dholbach> good morning
<bkerensa> popey: so I might be coming to London if you want to grab a beer :) the BBC invited me to come give a talk
<popey> heh, when?
<bkerensa> popey: Don't have a date they just invited me a few hours ago :)
<popey> coolio
<popey> let us know, I'll arrange to be in the office
<dholbach> all right my friends - I call it a day - have a great weekend everyone
<dholbach> Germany is off of work tomorrow :)
<dholbach> *wave*
<hggdh> pleia2: there?
<hggdh> or, actually, anyone from the CC... I an preparing the request for candidates for the IRCC, to cover two open slots (IdleOne, that resigned last year, and AlanBell, that just announced to us his intention to leave).
<hggdh> I wanted to know up to when I should set the application deadline
<belkinsa> hggdh, e-mail the CC?
 * silverlion would be interested to learn the necessary items to apply
<hggdh> belkinsa: I will copy the CC, then. But I wanted to send it out ASAP -- so I will leave the deadlne to be decided later.
<belkinsa> Ah, I see.
<hggdh> silverlion: the email will be sent to the IRC team, the News team, and the CC. A link to the wiki, and a summary of requirements will be available in the email
<silverlion> hggdh : thank you!
<hggdh> belkinsa: one of the reasons for sending it out now is to try to accelerate the process a bit
 * silverlion is thinking to apply for a slot
<hggdh> er. What is the CC email address?
<hggdh> silverlion: we are open-minded :-)
<silverlion> hggdh sorry?
<belkinsa> hggdh, checking...
<belkinsa> ....
<hggdh> silverlion: there is no requirement to be an experienced IRC ops
<silverlion> great. but as I am online every evening I feel that I could help there too
<silverlion> but == and
<hggdh> cool
<belkinsa> hggdh, community-council@lists.ubuntu.com
<hggdh> belkinsa: thank you very much
<belkinsa> You have the news team address from the mebership board e-mail  that I sent
<belkinsa> NP
<silverlion> gn8
<belkinsa> slaapwel, silverlion
<hggdh> OK, email sent.
<pleia2> hggdh: home now :) thanks
<pleia2> I'll follow up with other CC-ers as to the deadline
<hggdh> pleia2: thank you
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-10-03
<nigelb> hggdh: hello! :)
 * pleia2 hugs nigelb 
 * nigelb hugs pleia2 
<czajkowski> aloha
<elfy> morning czajkowski
<silverlion> aloha
<elfy> hi silverlion
<silverlion> o/ elfy
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-10-04
<belkinsa> mhall119_, is it too early to plan for the 15.04 UOS (as in the upcoming one in Nov)/
<silverlion> the earlier I get the dates the more I could help ;)
<belkinsa> It's that week of Presidents Day for the US.  So, that second week I ebelive.
<belkinsa> belive*
<belkinsa> Nov 12 to Nov 14
<belkinsa> 2014
<belkinsa> And when I mean plan, I mean just to get session ideas not time or blueprint ready.
<silverlion> well nov is quite busy for me :( so no joy from me
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-09-28
<popey> Good morning dholbach :)
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> hey popey
<davidcalle> Morning o/
<dholbach> salut davidcalle
<davidcalle> hey dholbach, how are things going?
<dholbach> good good - how about yourself?
<davidcalle> dholbach, same, nice sunny week-end :)
<dholbach> very nice :)
<czajkowski> aloha
<nigelb> morning czajkowski, back home?
<nigelb> dholbach: Did you go out to watch the Berlin marathon yesterday? :)
<czajkowski> nigelb: yes, till Wednesday then off to Krakow
<nigelb> :)
<dholbach> hey nigelb - I'm in Spain right now, so no - not quite :)
<nigelb> ah :)
<nigelb> dholbach: Temporarily or did you move to Spain?
<dholbach> no, just temporarily :)
<dholbach> dpm, 1493081 and 1485628 are the bugs I mentioned earlier
<dholbach> all right my friends - see you all tomorrow! time for a walk to the beach! :)
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-09-29
<dholbach> good morning
<czajkowski> aloha
<davidcalle> popey, hey alan, do you know the release date for the next OTA?
<popey> davidcalle: not sure, ask sil2100
<davidcalle> popey, ty
<balloons> so who's in for the q and a today
 * balloons rolls six sided die
<dholbach> I'd prefer if somebody else could do it - video won't work well on this connection :-/
<balloons> I too am no bueno for this week; I have to head to the doc's
<mhall119> I can do the Q&A today
<jcastro> dpm: sorry I missed that call, I was on holiday
<jcastro> I will hang out with you guys from now on, though next week I am sprinting
<dpm> hey jcastro, no worries
<dpm> does tomorrow work for you?
<jcastro> sure
<dpm> awesome
<davidcalle> mhall119: running two vpn at the same time broke teh internet, got logged out. I've cleaned up everything, still keeping the mojo config change and skipping the nagios check, spec currently deploying
<davidcalle> I hope you were not trying it at the same time...
<dpm> popey, are you up for today's q&A with mhall119?
<popey> dpm: Sure. Can mhall119 start it as I feel my xorg issue and performance makes it really unstable for me
<dpm> I guess so, I'll let you guys talk
<mhall119> popey: I can do that
 * mhall119 will have to use a different browser today
<popey> thanks mhall119
<popey> mhall119: if you make the event I'll pimp it
<mhall119> sure, let me remember the password
<mhall119> popey: do we have a guest today?
<popey> not that I'm aware of, dpm is anything lined up?
<dpm> no guests today
<mhall119> popey: https://plus.google.com/u/2/events/cdjas0u4aaannhqr0bdapgqksc8
 * mhall119 is editing ubuntuonair.com
<popey> nice one
<mhall119> updated
<popey> pimped
<mhall119> \o/
 * mhall119 notes that the Ubuntu Browser identifies as Safari with Google+
<popey> well, it's got the safari icon ;p
<mhall119> heh, true
<mhall119> dpm: call?
<dholbach> all right my friends - I call it a day - see you all tomorrow!
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-09-30
<davidcalle> Morning o/
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> salut davidcalle - how are things looking with the deployment? are you happy with how it all went?
<davidcalle> dholbach, I'm not happy with the time it took, but it looks like issues that have slowed us down are fixed now. There is a current issue with staging though, it seems that a change of floating IPs is making things unable to reach the world, the deployment itself "works", though. I'm deploying it another way in the meantime, currently waiting for it to complete.
<davidcalle> dholbach, tldr, it's better but the workflow is still clunky for testing. :)
<dholbach> let me know when you have time to look into enabling auto-imports of docs :)
<davidcalle> dholbach, all my efforts on this are aiming at deploying the fixed auto-imports :)
 * dholbach hugs davidcalle
<balloons> morning all
<belkinsa> o/ balloons
<dholbach> mhall119, davidcalle: JFYI I ran https://code.launchpad.net/~developer-ubuntu-com-dev/developer-ubuntu-com/1470715/+merge/268471 through a couple of tests today and made a couple of changes
<mhall119> dholbach: actual unit tests?
<dholbach> mhall119, no
<mhall119> you had my hopes up :)
<dholbach> I still managed to find a couple of bugs in the upgrade.......
<mhall119> dholbach: in our code or upstream?
<dholbach> mhall119, some things we needed to change (because they were deprecated upstream) and an inconsistency upstream (newest django-cms release had a problem with a migration)
<dholbach> all right my friends - have a great rest of your day - see you tomorrow!
<AlbertoSN> 🌶
<AlbertoSN> 🌴
<AlbertoSN> 🏝
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-10-01
<davidcalle> Good morning o/
<popey> czajkowski: thanks for adding jcastro back. I guess he missed the mail as he's at a conf
<czajkowski> a few people do if it's someone I know I re add
<balloons> good morning friends
<popey> yo
<jcastro> popey: what'd I miss?
<popey> jcastro: you fell off ~ubuntumembers
<popey> czajkowski put you back on the shelf
<jcastro> !!!
<balloons> jcastro, join the club, hehe
<balloons> I've done it twice now ;-)
<balloons> the lp guys are supposed to have made it easier to filter the mail now to make sure you don't lose it to a automated filter setup for other lp mails
<balloons> not sure if that's happened yet or not
<jcastro> or show a banner on lp or something
<jcastro> I get so much lp mail that it's pretty much a needle in a haystack
<hggdh> wy is Utopic still shown at releases.u.c?
<hggdh> /wy/why/
<popey> I suspect so people can get to the next LTS without having to futz with sources.list to point to old-releases.u.c
<hggdh> ah well.
<Moodoo> :)
<dholbach> mhall119, davidcalle: the only branch I have still waiting is the django upgrade
<dholbach> but I guess that'll require more testing and playing around from everyone
<dholbach> that's the only thing I can see on http://pad.lv/mps/developer-ubuntu-com
<mhall119> yeah, I'd like to get out the functionality we've been blocking before tackling the upgrade
<mhall119> dholbach: so nothing on the markdown importer?
<dholbach> mhall119, on my end that's the auto-import and the gadget snap list plugin
<dholbach> but AFAIK that's landed already, but not enabled yet
<mhall119> dholbach: right, I was told that enabling it would cause explosions
<mhall119> total protonic inversion and all that
<dholbach> oh ok..?
<mhall119> that's what davidcalle said anything
<davidcalle> dholbach, the version in prod is the one that put docs everywhere in the tree, every 2 hours
<dholbach> do you know if the one-transaction branch ever landed?
<dholbach> or made a difference
<davidcalle> dholbach, on canonistack it worked, I haven't been able to deploy it on staging
<dholbach> do you have an error message or something?
<davidcalle> dholbach, the issue has been fixed, now, there is a second one, having a fresh db on staging. Right now, the same db is re-used with each deployment, a borked db that doesn't allow to test, since it suffers for the previous version explosions
<davidcalle> (previous auto-importer version)
<davidcalle> dholbach, and the db can't be emptied or managed manually
<dholbach> hum...
<dholbach> can somebody copy the currently working db in production and we can use that on staging?
<davidcalle> dholbach, I've asked yesterday how to get rid of it, without luck
<dholbach> :-/
<dholbach> I forgot the guy's name who offered to help with the mojospec - can he help maybe?
<davidcalle> dholbach, but mike is a familiar face and trying today, so it will help :)
 * dholbach crosses fingers then
<davidcalle> dholbach, thanks for the wallpapers pack :)
<dholbach> it's not in the archive yet it seems
<davidcalle> dholbach, about to enter it
<czajkowski> anyone at mobiconf from Ubuntu popey do you know ?
<popey> duno, where/when is it?
<czajkowski> Polish mobile development conference 350 people
<czajkowski> here today and tomrrow in Krakow
<popey> don't think so
<czajkowski> :(
<czajkowski> was gonna go and say hidy hooo
<balloons> oO, https://uappexplorer.com/ is 503
<popey> balloons: i let him know
<dholbach> have a great rest of your day!
<mhall119> balloons: does http://developer.staging.ubuntu.com/api/autopilot/python/1.5.0/ have the new scopes API you've been waiting on?
<balloons> interesting.. it seems like maybe it is? though it's missing some narrative
<balloons> aka, http://people.canonical.com/~nskaggs/scopes-harness/tutorial/tutorial.html
<mhall119> balloons: that's not in the database, so the importer must not be grabbing it, I'll investigate more, but is this okay to go into production?
<balloons> yea, the rest of the API is there, so no reason not to head in
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-10-02
<mhall119> jcastro: is there a page that lists all of clouds/hosts that juju supports?
<jcastro> https://jujucharms.com/docs/stable/getting-started
<jcastro> the sidebar
<jcastro> under Install and Configure, click the +
<mhall119> thanks
<mhall119> jcastro: btw, http://eev.ee/blog/2015/09/17/the-sad-state-of-web-app-deployment/ might be nice to talk to that person about how Juju would have made his/her experience awesome
<jcastro> not really, there's no charm that he could have installed for that particular piece of software
<jcastro> I mean, if we had a charm, sure
<dholbach> good morning
<popey> yo
<davidcalle> popey, hey hey, do you mind if I change the grey area in https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/community/core-apps/ to take the full size of the page?
<davidcalle> s/size/width
<davidcalle> popey, see the bottom part of the draft for what I'm suggesting
<popey> davidcalle: looks good! thanks
<davidcalle> popey, cool :)
<balloons> Happy Friday everyone!
<dholbach> dpm, are we having a call to get the the weekly update together or is it just a reminder in the calendar?
<dpm> dholbach, it's just a reminder, I was just going to ping everyone :)
<dpm> popey, balloons, mhall119, davidcalle, could you please update your bits on the weekly update doc?
<davidcalle> dpm, sure
<dpm> cool, thanks
<popey> dpm: http://popey.com/blog/2015/10/02/devrelcon-2015-trip-report/
<popey> ended up being a tiny bit longer than I expected
<dpm> popey, oh, cool
 * dpm reads
<popey> I think the talks were videoed, when they're online I'll link them
<dpm> excellent
<dholbach> popey, nice blog post!
<popey> thanks
<popey> kinda went longer than I thought, and didn't type half of it up
<mhall119> yeah, I'm about half-way through it
<mhall119> popey: any specific ideas on what we can apply to Ubuntu?
<popey> yes, a few spring to mind
<popey> I'll collate those separately
<popey> because I want to distil into actionable things
<mhall119> you mean flesh them out? ;)
<popey> whatever
<popey> 20 pages of notes needs distilling
<popey> not fleshing!
<mhall119> heh, true enough
<balloons> popey, excellent read
<popey> thanks
<dholbach> all right my friends - I call it a day - have a great weekend everyone!
 * belkinsa hugs dholbach
 * dholbach hugs belkinsa back
<belkinsa> :D
<dpm> have a nice weekend all and see you next week!
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-10-03
<Moodoo> howdy all
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-10-03
<popey> Morning
<Kilos> hi popey and everyone else
<nigelb> Hey popey
<nigelb> I wonder if there's going to be a large Ubuntu presence at Linuxcon EU.
<nigelb> I only see stgraber as a familiar name.
 * popey googles linuxcon eu
<popey> oh, berlin this week..
<popey> don't know of any of us going
<nigelb> aw well
<nigelb> I was hoping to meet the gang.
<nigelb> wait, isn't dholbach in Berlin?
<svij> come to ubucon europe to meet the gang. :)
<nigelb> well, it's more complicated to get funding to come for a Ubuntu event when I work for Red hat :p
<svij> :D
 * popey notes we've funded Red Hat people to come to Ubuntu events before :)
 * svij whispers that MS will sponsor ubucon.
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-10-04
<dholbach> good morning
<svij> good morning!
<Kilos> hi svij dholbach and all the lurkers
<svij> hi Kilos
<dholbach> hi Kilos
<svij> dholbach: is today one of those snappy playpen tuesdays?
<dholbach> svij, we haven't announced anything yet, as I was off yesterday, but yeah... as far as I'm concerned, every day is a snappy playpen day :-)
<dholbach> if you have any questions, ask
<svij> ok, I'll join in a bit :)
<dholbach> cool!
 * ahoneybun walks in
<dholbach> hey ahoneybun
<ahoneybun> heyo dholbach
<svij> hey ahoneybun
<ahoneybun> heyo svij
<ahoneybun> this is what I get for going to sleep at 7:30pm
<ahoneybun> XD
<ahoneybun> oh OMG
<ahoneybun> someone snapped kdenlive
<dholbach> ahoneybun, have a link? I know Jean-Baptiste from the kdenlive team was working on it
<dholbach> but I wasn't quite sure if it's published in the store already
<ahoneybun> it's in the playpen
<Mister_Q> morning o/
<ahoneybun> the heck
<ahoneybun> I'm so confused I saw it when I was fetching with git
<popey> morning
<dholbach> ah ok
<ahoneybun> morning popey
<svij> dholbach: that was fast. :)
<dholbach> good work!
<svij> thanks
<svij> was not hard though…
<dholbach> even better ;-)
 * svij just needs man pag support :(
<dholbach> that's really the way it should be!
<svij> page*
<dholbach> you might want to subscribe to https://bugs.launchpad.net/snappy/+bug/1575593
<svij> oh right
<svij> done :)
 * svij prepares second snap
<dpm> svij, do you mind if I move the UbuCon call to 18:00?
<svij> dpm: fine for me
<dpm> done, thanks!
<svij> Mister_Q: - ^
<Mister_Q> svij thanks for the info
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-10-05
<dholbach> good morning
<Kilos> hi dh svij
<dholbach> hi Kilos
<svij> dpm: it's great that you're sponsoring our social event. ;)
<dpm> lol, good morning svij
<svij> morning dpm :)
<Mister_Q> morning o/
<svij> hey Mister_Q
<Mister_Q> svij I thought dpm will perform the free software song at ubucon ?
<svij> Mister_Q: well he can do both
<Mister_Q> +1
<tsimonq2> o/
<mhall119> jose: ping
<jose> mhall119: pong
<mhall119> jose: for OLF, do you want keyboard, mouse and slimport, or just the phones?
<jose> mhall119: just the phones, please
<mhall119> ok
<mhall119> stands?
<jose> yes, if you have them, please
<mhall119> jose: I do
<jose> yay!
<mhall119> jose: I'll try and get this in the mail today, since the storm might delay shippment if I wait
<jose> oh right!
<jose> hope it doesn't affect much around there
<mhall119> well, it will affect me, but not Ohio
<jose> good luck on the weekend
<mhall119> I'll be fine :)
<jose> hearing hurricane is a tad scary. we have earthquakes all the time, but hurricanes...
<mhall119> I'm just the opposite, I can handle moving air, but not moving ground
<dholbach> all right - I call it a day - see you tomorrow!
<pleia2> jose: I leave for olf in the morning \o/
<jose> pleia2: I'm leaving later today, have a long day ahead tomorrow
 * pleia2 nods
<pleia2> when are you getting in?
<jose> 9:20pm
<jose> what about you?
<pleia2> 10:01, sharing a cab with a friend getting in at 10:24
<jose> am or pm?
<pleia2> pm
<jose> lmk if you wanna grab dinner, will be with nhandler
<jose> staying with him
<pleia2> thanks, likely a bit late for dinner for me though :)
<pleia2> should grab belkinsa and do some ubuntu-y dinner at some point too, and Unit193 if he's around
<pleia2> or a lunch
<svij> jose: hey, do you have time to send me the sponsors list + contacts before you leave? :)
<jose> oh right, unit193 as well!
<jose> svij: will do
<svij> jose: thanks :)
<nhandler> pleia2: I fly out tomorrow (9:15) from SFO as well
<pleia2> nhandler: 11:35 for me
<pleia2> connecting through DFW x_x
<pleia2> found out quite late that I had to pay my own way, so options were limited if I didn't want to pay a million dollars
<jose> oh noes!
<pleia2> it's ok, it's just to ohio and we have a budget for these things
<jose> at least you have Centurions @ SFO *and* DFW
<pleia2> the one at DFW is my favorite
<jose> I wanna check the spa at MIA
<svij> jose: can you also send me the email adresses?
<pleia2> I think that's where I got a chair massage
<jose> svij: I don't have that handy, and I'd consider that sensitive and private information
<svij> jose: ah okay
<svij> thanks :)
<jose> not trying to make your work harder, but I'd like to respect the individual's privacy
<jose> np
<svij> yup!
<mhall119> jose: I'm re-flashing these phones with the latest stable image, but you'll wnat to load them up with whatever apps and content you want to show off
<ahoneybun> MIA?
<pleia2> miami
<ahoneybun> yea I know but whos coming what
<pleia2> most of the flights from Lima transit through MIA
<ahoneybun> we have a hurricane coming though though
<pleia2> indeed
<mhall119> jose: I've lost all of my extra USB chargers over various conferences, will you have some you can provide?
<jose> mhall119: I have several, I'll bring them
<jose> can't ship the phones back with the chargers though
<mhall119> jose: that's fine
<ahoneybun> I've not heard back about my community request yet
<wxl> me either, ahoneybun, but they do take a while.
<wxl> luckiily we're still a month out :)
<ahoneybun> valorie heard back last week
<wxl> harumph
<ahoneybun> not sure about scarlett
<wxl> maybe they don't like us
<ahoneybun> XD
<ahoneybun> maybe
<ahoneybun> lol
<wxl> mhall119: ahoneybun and i want to know if you still like us XD
<knome> that implies they have liked you before...
<wxl> ouuuuch
<ahoneybun> wow XD
<ahoneybun> maybe he's mad at me from SELF lol
<wxl> hjeheheh
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-10-06
<dholbach> good morning
<Kilos> hi dholbach svij
<svij> hi Kilos
<dholbach> hi Kilos
<dholbach> all rightie - I call it a day - see you all tomorrow again!
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-10-07
<dholbach> good morning
<tsimonq2> nooooo I missed dholbach :P
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-10-08
<ahoneybun_> oh you were going to Ohio Fest
#ubuntu-community-team 2017-10-02
<CoderEurope> jose, thank-you for changing the video on http://ubuntuonair.com/
<jose> CoderEurope: not on my hands, not handling that specific series atm
<CoderEurope> okay - who is ? jose
<jose> whoever's running the latest stream
<CoderEurope> who is running the latest stream ? in ubuntuonair.com ?
<jose> there's no streams at the moment
<CoderEurope> Iam lost.
<jose> otherwise, things would change
<CoderEurope> jose, Are you telling me there has been nothing ion terms of videos since , 2017-06-30 (June'17) - that is five months , though ?
<jose> there is a video from August
<CoderEurope> but it says 2017-06-30 11:00 UTC
<jose> and, as far as I know, no, I have personally not hosted any streams
<CoderEurope> five months though ?
<jose> again, the latest one is from UbuConLA, in August, which I hosted
<jose> I haven't hosted anything since
<CoderEurope> you cannot find anything for ubuntu-on-air in five months, though ?
<CoderEurope> perhaps I am on the wrong #channel
<jose> counting from August, it's two months only
<CoderEurope> no interviews in that time - can you mount something for 17.10 artful ?
<jose> I cannot promise anything, sorry. I'm a tad busy at the moment.
<CoderEurope> What is your ubuntu email ?
<jose> I can try, but I cannot promise anything
<jose> for on-air related matters, please email onair@ubuntu.com
<CoderEurope> jose, okay thank-you, I shall be looking forward to development shows :D
<jose> hopefully, yes
<ahoneybun> jose: is #ubuntu-meeting where the UCC meeting take place? and can anyone hang around in there?
<ahoneybun> I'm asking as out community manager at system76 wants to hang out and see how things go
<jose> no, public meetings are always at #ubuntu-meeting
#ubuntu-community-team 2017-10-03
<popey> ahoneybun: some cc meetings are private, but usually public in #ubuntu-meeting.
<ahoneybun> Alright thanks popey and jose
<ahoneybun> popey: do we have a UCC meeting this thursday?
<popey> I am not on the CC :)
<ahoneybun> mm well the meeting logs are kinda light lately so no idea if someone is planning a meeting soon or what
<popey> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommunityCouncilAgenda has the details
<popey> so yeah, 1st thursday looks good
<ahoneybun> depends who is going to come tho lol
<popey> well, the new cc should :)
<ahoneybun> *should*
<popey> maybe you could fire a mail at the cc and ensure they do :)
<ahoneybun> good idea lol
<popey> <- ideas man
<tsimonq2> (or as Chris Fisher likes to put it, "Canonical's Secret Weapon" :P)
<knome> popey, where have you imagined flavors would appear at the new https://community.ubuntu.com/ ?
<popey> knome: great question. how do you think flavours would want to use it? I anticipated that some already have their own tools.
<knome> i was thinking from xubuntu's point of view and i think we would at least want to show up there
<knome> probably not use it very actively
<knome> or at least - not as the main platform for anything
<popey> Right, that's what I thought. I figured some might want to use it but the branding might put people off, because it's not flavour specific branding
<popey> but, as a project resource, I'm super keen to have anyone in the wider Ubuntu family use it in whatever way they want, within the overall remit of the site
<popey> (i.e. not tech support)
<knome> of course
<knome> did discourse support subcategories again?
<popey> yes
<popey> look in the documentation category
<popey> there are two (hidden from the main page) sub-categories in there
<knome> so maybe a "Flavors" category and subcategories for each
<popey> Yeah, maybe opt in, I wouldn't want to create a bunch of categories which end up with zero content
<knome> absolutely
<popey> But if you have some ideas for what might be posted there, I ca
<popey> *can set them up
<popey> happy to set you guys as moderators of the area etc
<knome> i'll take this to the team devel list, but i think we could use it for some testing calls and other (probably more one-off) calls/announcements we want to spread as much as possible
<knome> like a call for submissions to a wallpaper contest for the next LTS
<popey> Yeah, we're gonna do a similar wallpaper thing for ubuntu i think
<popey> we have an "announcements" category, we could put flavour announcements in there too?
<popey> up to you, let me know what you guys/girls want and we'll accomodate it
<knome> yeah, i'm not sure
<popey> The good thing is it's super flexible so we can move posts around later
<knome> if the flavors have their own (sub)categories, it might just be confusing to have the announcements elsewhere
<popey> agreed
<popey> the flipside being it's nice having one place for all announcements
<popey> (although it's a complete lie that it's one place, of course, there's the social networks, ubuntu-announce mailing list, fridge, etc)
<knome> yep
<tsimonq2> Really like how it looks so far popey :D
<popey> <3
<popey> Suggestions for improvements always welcome.
<tsimonq2> popey: So it seems like on the Ubuntu MATE one at least I am part of "teams" which show up as badges when I post something
<tsimonq2> For example, I'm in an Ubuntu Members team (I think).
<tsimonq2> Could we maybe try something like that out?
<tsimonq2> (maybe have it authenticate with Launchpad teams or something to ease maintenance)
<popey> We did discuss this with IS, and it's certainly an interesting thing that we could potentially do
<tsimonq2> popey: One more thing, is it ready enough to link in the topic here? :))
<tsimonq2> Cool cool
<popey> but we had to get the site up quickly, so didn't have time during the initial deployment
<popey> totally! :D
<popey> GO GO TOPIC!
* tsimonq2 changed the topic of #ubuntu-community-team to: Welcome to the IRC Home of the Ubuntu Community Team | Visit our new Ubuntu Community Hub, the place to get the latest happenings in the Ubuntu Community: https://community.ubuntu.com/ | Home page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BuildingCommunity | This channel is LOGGED: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | No Spoilers
<tsimonq2> Bam
<tsimonq2> Lil' marketing bit there :3
<tsimonq2> popey: One thing I've been working on is helping reduce the number of exploitable CVEs in Universe packages
<tsimonq2> I've always just said something on my Twitter when an update is released
<tsimonq2> popey: Would that be something I can put under Announcements?
<popey> If it's tweet sized, then maybe it's ideal for twitter :)
<popey> Not sure we want to replicate things like artful-changes
<tsimonq2> Well the community CVE updates are somewhat low volume
<tsimonq2> A couple a week, maybe
<tsimonq2> But the point is to let people know that updates have been done to keep their systems secure.
 * tsimonq2 shrugs
<popey> Yeah, they have value, totally
<popey> Wondering where the best place for that is, and in what form.
<tsimonq2> Because ideally the goal is to help onboard more contributors to help.
<tsimonq2> It's a good (and easy) way to get involved with packaging, it's nothing complex (usually), just patch the upstream source and test it in a PPA to make sure it works. :)
<tsimonq2> Here's the list that I've (sort of) been following: https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/universe.html
<popey> You know what would be cool. Is a piece by piece guide to getting started helping fix these things
<popey> not a 22 page packaging guide ;D
<tsimonq2> heh well the packaging guide has its uses ;)
<tsimonq2> But I agree.
<tsimonq2> Something super easy and quick someone can do.
 * acheronuk nods
<popey> I'd love to see a simple guide for SRUs too - I mean, testing them
<popey> that's a super simple way to help. Install this package - make sure the thing reported no longer happens - mark it fixed
<tsimonq2> And maybe once they've done the simple packaging tasks over and over and over again, they'll want to move on to something more complex. ;)
<tsimonq2> popey: Hm, I thought we already had one of those?
<popey> We do?
<tsimonq2> Bam: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/PerformingSRUVerification
<tsimonq2> Maybe a bit outdated, though.
<popey> I reckon most people don't know that page exists (as with much of the wiki)
<tsimonq2> popey: ooh that's something else I've been thinking about
<tsimonq2> Once the outstanding MediaWiki CVEs are dealt with... I think we actually need to focus on having a good, working wiki...
<tsimonq2> (imho)
<popey> That would be fun. I'd love to help migrate.
<tsimonq2> Here's the thing, we had this discussion at one point, did we not?
<tsimonq2> And then (I think) Jorge Castro offered to give people a tarball of all the data to run through a conversion script.
<popey> Yup, but it fell on the floor due to lack of time
<popey> I have it
<tsimonq2> Nobody stepped up to make that happen.
<popey> yeah. it's a big job
<popey> Now, the next question is, do we *really* want to move to moin
<popey> discourse has the concept of wiki posts :)
<popey> (all the documentation category are wiki posts)
<popey> (the content I copy/pasta'ed over from the old static site is all there and editable)
<tsimonq2> Ooh, that might be workable... would be nice to have that integrated with the new Community Hub :D
<popey> Be interesting to build a list of most visited and most edited pages
<popey> to see what coverage we need
<popey> I imagine converting moin to markdown wouldn't be _that_ hard
<popey> famous last words :D
<tsimonq2> Exactly, famous last words... :P
<tsimonq2> popey: Small(ish) nitpick, the Ubuntu logo used in the favicon isn't transparent, I've just Telegramed you what I mean by that
<tsimonq2> It would certainly bug someone with a dark browser theme...
<popey> yeah, lemme see how to fix that
<tsimonq2> usn.ubuntu.com does that as well, I just need to figure out who/what to poke to fix it :P
<tsimonq2> AaaaaHA, nvm, found the GitHub page :P
<knome> the favicon doesn't have a transparent bg either.
<knome> oh
<knome> wait
<tsimonq2> yeah :)
<knome> going to bed, good night
<popey> o/
<tsimonq2> o/ knome
<popey> https://assets.ubuntu.com/v1/49a1a858-favicon-32x32.png
<popey> is that transparent for you?
<popey> because that's the currently set favicon
<tsimonq2> No
<popey> it is in eog
<tsimonq2> Hmmmm, interesting...
<popey> and that's the same one that's on ubuntu.com
<tsimonq2> O__o
<tsimonq2> Ahh
<tsimonq2> Except, ubuntu.com's favicon isn't transparent either
<popey> hah, okay
<popey> get me the url of another one that is good
<tsimonq2> popey: Every one of these on here ;) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IconsPage
<popey> wow, there's some crusty old icons on there!
<tsimonq2> But the Ubuntu one on there is actually good
<tsimonq2> :P
<popey> iconCircle32.png ?
<tsimonq2> This one, specifically: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IconsPage?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=iconCircle48.png
<tsimonq2> Or that too :)
<popey> ok, set that as favicon, look right now?
<popey> (I see no favicon in my browser)
<popey> looks good in my bookmarks..
<tsimonq2> First load takes a bit... (cleared my cache)
<tsimonq2> Hmm, still not good...
<tsimonq2> But wait a minute it's better in Qupzilla
 * tsimonq2 blames Firefox for this one :P
<tsimonq2> popey: All better :D
<popey> hehe
<popey> \o/
<popey> thanks!
<tsimonq2> :D
<tsimonq2> popey: I have to go get some stuff done, but this is looking great so far!
<popey> o/
#ubuntu-community-team 2017-10-04
<tsimonq2> Hey popey
<tsimonq2> popey: So I posted this on community.ubuntu.com when I was doing the UWN publishing yesterday: https://community.ubuntu.com/t/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-520/197
<tsimonq2> popey: Is that the right spot for it?
#ubuntu-community-team 2017-10-05
<popey> tsimonq2: I'm not sure. Should the content go in there (that seems like extra work) Or just a link? I'm not sure of the value of just posting a link there, as we'll just end up with a load of empty topics with one link in?
<popey> What do you think?
<popey> Be nice to have the entire thing posted as markdown :)
<popey> In other news:- Google Code-In! https://community.ubuntu.com/t/ubuntu-participation-in-google-code-in/271
<balloons> popey, et la the new site looks wonderful!
<popey> yay, thanks
<popey> nhaines: you about for ubucon call?
<tsimonq2> popey: I tried
<tsimonq2> popey: It was too large
<wxl> um
<tsimonq2> (too many chars)
<tsimonq2> wxl: um don't :)
<popey> Ah
<popey> I wonder if it might do to just have the summary and a link?
<popey> I'm not sure what's best here, what do you think?
<popey> I would love for the content to appear on the hub in a pretty way
<tsimonq2> Summary of a UWN featuring summaries, pretty meta :)
<tsimonq2> popey: I can post the same text that I post on the Fridge?
<popey> The problem is it will be formatted for moin
<popey> wheras hub is markdown
<popey> (would be nice if those were easily converted)
<popey> I'm keen to get wider audience, but not make more work for the UWN team
#ubuntu-community-team 2017-10-06
<wxl> hey popey and/or whoever else may know what the issue is http://www.ubuntu.com/community/processes/governance is pointing to community.u.c
<popey> i filed a bug. it's in progress
<wxl> fooey. is it totally blocked or is there an alternate path that can get to it?
<popey> everything that was on the old site is in https://community.ubuntu.com/c/documentation
<wxl> ah cool i'll see if i can find it thanks :)
<popey> https://web.archive.org/web/20160928001947/https://community.ubuntu.com/community-structure/governance/  is what was there
<popey> looks like that page may have been missed in the transition, sorry. I'll create it on the hub now
<wxl> thx popey :)
<popey> np
<popey> where did you hit that link from?
<popey> oh, ubuntu.com
<popey> gotcha
<popey> DUH!
<wxl> actually it's on the cc's wiki page
<popey> I'm on it
<popey> wxl: https://community.ubuntu.com/t/governance/332
<wxl> thanks popey :)
<popey> np, feel free to ping me if you spot any other missing bits
<popey> I'm gonna surf the wayback machine for a bit and see what I can find. sorry about this
<wxl> will do
<wxl> maybe get sysadmin to walk the directory structure on the web server's drive? at least you'd have a list to compare against that wouldn't be so difficult to produce
<popey> yeah, good call.
<wxl> maybe it would also be good to invite the community to meetings? or to email with ideas?
<wxl> i'd like to point them in that direction
<wxl> i think the more we can engage the community the better
<wxl> if we look at the problems that we have as a community, they primarily revolve around community engagement
<wxl> working on it
<wxl> the only way *I* can invite him is by opping myself but i'd rather he know how to get himself in here
<wxl> if we have a netsplit it's inevitable that we'll get kicked out in which case knowing how to take care of yourself is helpful
<popey> wxl: I agree
<popey> wxl: i think in the meeting flexiondotorg suggested putting the agenda on the hub at the end of one meeting, for the next. So people could reply and suggest topics.
<popey> then post the minutes there afterwards
<wxl> ah yes ok
<wxl> i can do that if someone needs it done
<wxl> i think elopio mentioned something about translation?
<popey> Yeah, martin suggested creating a category just for the CC on the hub, where you could co-ordinate these things
<popey> I think he will get to that when he is back from being away in a forest
<wxl> popey, tsimonq2: do i need to separate you two?
<popey> Nope, all good.
<wxl> i know, just teasin
<popey> :)
<tsimonq2> Heh :)
